# Nsw Xmas In July Case 2007



## Duff (21/3/07)

What do you say fellow NSW'ers? July is fast approaching, so if you are interested you have 3 months to craft your finest for the second annual NSW Xmas in July Case Swap. The standard of beers have been improving with every swap, the recent December 2006 swap were quite outstanding.

So, some rules if I may:

1. You will supply 28 bottles of your finest hand crafted to be delivered to a designated drop off point to be determined. There will be drop off points in the south of Sydney, my place in the north west, and hopefully in Newcastle.
2. The bottle shall be either 750 or 800ml tallies. Screwtops are acceptable. NO CHAMPAGNE BOTTLES.
3. Your contribution shall be delivered to the drop off point in milk crates which aid in easy sorting.
4. The places will be limited to the first 28 who register their interest. If there are any extra, then there will be an alternate list opened. If you decide to put your name in now and due to unforseen circumstances have to withdraw close to the swap date, it is your responsibility to find a replacement, otherwise it will be pins in voodoo dolls for 30 days  
5. The date for the swap will be determined by the end of May, but at this stage a rough estimate could call it in at June 30, 2007.

As the dude who commentates for Iron Chef says:

"Let's get it on" :beerbang: 

1. Duff
2. Josh


----------



## 3GumsBrewing (21/3/07)

Duff said:


> "Let's get it on" :beerbang:



I've been waiting for this post!
Sign me up.

Cheers
DK


----------



## Barramundi (21/3/07)

Im in #4 Barramundi...


----------



## Slurpdog (21/3/07)

Yeh count us in.

I'll have to remember how to bottle though.......oh, and find some bottles as well!

Kegs really are a blessing!


----------



## redbeard (21/3/07)

yeah !


(thou the thought of cleaning 28 long necks is urrghh)
(wont use bleach this time for cleaning !)


----------



## shonky (21/3/07)

I'm in please.

Cheers


----------



## Stuster (21/3/07)

Definitely. :super: 

Copy and paste your name in to keep it in order. Those who don't will have to supply extra beer. h34r: 

1. Duff
2. Josh
3. davekate
4. Barramundi
5. Slurpdog
6. redbeard
7. shonky
8. Stuster

Edited for slow typing.


----------



## DJR (21/3/07)

Maybe not... but on second thought, nothings stopping me. I guess i *could* finish drinking the '06 Xmas case before then 

1. Duff
2. Josh
3. davekate
4. Barramundi
5. Slurpdog
6. redbeard
7. shonky
8. Stuster
9. DJR


----------



## Trent (21/3/07)

Nice and early, I like to see it. I'm in. Now, what to brew?

1. Duff
2. Josh
3. davekate
4. Barramundi
5. Slurpdog
6. redbeard
7. shonky
8. Stuster
9. DJR
10. Trent

EDIT - Slow typing, just like stuster


----------



## craig maher (21/3/07)

1. Duff
2. Josh
3. davekate
4. Barramundi
5. Slurpdog
6. redbeard
7. shonky
8. Stuster
9. DJR
10. Trent
11. Craig

I'm in too :beerbang:

Edit: Hey Duff - Ashtonfield is pretty close to Newcastle - about 25 mins north


----------



## Slurpdog (21/3/07)

DJR said:


> Maybe not... but on second thought, nothings stopping me. I guess i *could* finish drinking the '06 Xmas case before then
> 
> So..........need a hand with the drinking do you DJR? :chug:


----------



## Punter (21/3/07)

1. Duff
2. Josh
3. davekate
4. Barramundi
5. Slurpdog
6. redbeard
7. shonky
8. Stuster
9. DJR
10. Trent
11. Craig
12. Punter

If you'll have me i'd love to join in :beer:


----------



## Kingy (21/3/07)

when i start doin AG ill join in, so xmas swap sounds good  be good to meet some other brewers other than myself as well


----------



## Slurpdog (21/3/07)

Kingy said:


> when i start doin AG ill join in, so xmas swap sounds good  be good to meet some other brewers other than myself as well



C'mon Kingy.
I don't do allgrain either but I'll give it a go!


----------



## T.D. (21/3/07)

Me too Please!!  

:beerbang: 

1. Duff
2. Josh
3. davekate
4. Barramundi
5. Slurpdog
6. redbeard
7. shonky
8. Stuster
9. DJR
10. Trent
11. Craig
12. Punter
13. T.D.

p.s. Kingy, I take it that you are skipping this one...? Please excuse me leaving you off the list if I have misunderstood.


----------



## Doc (21/3/07)

1. Duff
2. Josh
3. davekate
4. Barramundi
5. Slurpdog
6. redbeard
7. shonky
8. Stuster
9. DJR
10. Trent
11. Craig
12. Punter
13. T.D.
14. Doc

I must be a sucker for bottling punishment.

Doc


----------



## Weizguy (21/3/07)

1. Duff
2. Josh
3. davekate
4. Barramundi
5. Slurpdog
6. redbeard
7. shonky
8. Stuster
9. DJR
10. Trent
11. Craig
12. Punter
13. T.D.
14. Doc

29. Les the Weizguy

OK, so I'm a pussy. I'm brewing too much for everyone else lately and I need to concentrate on me.

Pretty good chance that I'll get a run here eventually, and get Karma Kredits by saving people from Duff's voodoo :lol: 
However, there's less pressure on me, and I'm sure I can rustle up a good beer on short notice.

Hope this is OK with everyone, for me to run as first backup. If not, you can get nicked  
Just kidding of course, but am happy to be first backfill person.

Please don't forget me me if/when my time comes.

Beerz ! :beer: it's great to see the tradition continue.

Les


----------



## beer slayer (21/3/07)

Les the Weizguy said:


> 1. Duff
> 2. Josh
> 3. davekate
> 4. Barramundi
> ...


----------



## redbeard (22/3/07)

Les u slacker - take a sickie & do a brewday ok ?


----------



## Josh (22/3/07)

I'm already on the list. For those like me who have been online almost everyday until this thread started, you can relax now. Thought it was getting well into the year, so I gave Duff a little nudge in the right direction.

Haven't made up my mind what to brew yet. But given it's right in the middle of Winter and we now get two games on a Friday night, I might make a Friday Night Footy beer.


----------



## goatherder (22/3/07)

I'm in.

1. Duff
2. Josh
3. davekate
4. Barramundi
5. Slurpdog
6. redbeard
7. shonky
8. Stuster
9. DJR
10. Trent
11. Craig
12. Punter
13. T.D.
14. Doc
15. goatherder

29. Les the Weizguy


----------



## stephen (22/3/07)

I'm in too,

1. Duff
2. Josh
3. davekate
4. Barramundi
5. Slurpdog
6. redbeard
7. shonky
8. Stuster
9. DJR
10. Trent
11. Craig
12. Punter
13. T.D.
14. Doc
15. goatherder
16. Stephen

29. Les the Weizguy


----------



## Trent (22/3/07)

Um, it seems that beerslayer has been accidentally left out of the cut and paste section, maybe because he just quoted les' post and added himself in there? Either way, he has been left off the ensuing list, so I am tacking him back on (at number 17 this time)
Trent

1. Duff
2. Josh
3. davekate
4. Barramundi
5. Slurpdog
6. redbeard
7. shonky
8. Stuster
9. DJR
10. Trent
11. Craig
12. Punter
13. T.D.
14. Doc
15. goatherder
16. Stephen
17. beer slayer

29. Les the Weizguy


----------



## T.D. (22/3/07)

Hi all, 

I just spoke to KoNG (on holidays well away from the luxuries of civilization) and asked me to put his name down. Hope that's ok.

So,

1. Duff
2. Josh
3. davekate
4. Barramundi
5. Slurpdog
6. redbeard
7. shonky
8. Stuster
9. DJR
10. Trent
11. Craig
12. Punter
13. T.D.
14. Doc
15. goatherder
16. Stephen
17. beer slayer
18. KoNG

29. Les the Weizguy


----------



## warrenlw63 (22/3/07)

T.D. said:


> I just spoke to KoNG (on holidays well away from the luxuries of civilization) and asked me to put his name down. Hope that's ok.



Luxury of civilization or lucky for civilization? :lol: 

Warren -


----------



## petesbrew (22/3/07)

Hi everyone,

I reckon I've got a few good tried recipes by now. I'll start by emptying some glass longnecks for the swap.
Count me in.

1. Duff
2. Josh
3. davekate
4. Barramundi
5. Slurpdog
6. redbeard
7. shonky
8. Stuster
9. DJR
10. Trent
11. Craig
12. Punter
13. T.D.
14. Doc
15. goatherder
16. Stephen
17. beer slayer
18. KoNG
19. Petesbrew

29. Les the Weizguy
[/quote]


----------



## T.D. (22/3/07)

warrenlw63 said:


> Luxury of civilization or lucky for civilization? :lol:
> 
> Warren -



Both I think Warren! :lol: 

He told me he has a really special brew lined up that will be better than anything anybody's ever tasted before! Can't wait to try it! :beerbang: 

You've gotta love the fact he can't reply!! :lol:


----------



## 3GumsBrewing (22/3/07)

Guys, this is my first case swap, whats the etiquette? Are we going to go down the same route as QLD with the bottles - *Browndogs post* ?

DK


----------



## Duff (22/3/07)

davekate said:


> Guys, this is my first case swap, whats the etiquette? Are we going to go down the same route as QLD with the bottles - *Browndogs post* ?
> 
> DK



DK,

From Post 1.



Duff said:


> 2. The bottle shall be either 750 or 800ml tallies. Screwtops are acceptable. NO CHAMPAGNE BOTTLES.


----------



## T.D. (22/3/07)

DK, there have been the odd discussion about this in the past. Duff's guidelines in the first post of this thread pretty much cover it all in a fairly reasonable fashion. From what I recall its glass only, and no champagne bottles. Of the glass longnecks that are eligable, if you plan to submit king browns I think you just have to be willing to receive lower quality bottles back. As long as we all know what we are getting outselves in for there shouldn't be any issues. Personally I don't mind either way.


----------



## DrewCarey82 (22/3/07)

I am in.


----------



## 3GumsBrewing (22/3/07)

Duff & T.D
Thanks for that guys. I'm a measure three times, cut once type of guy!
Cheers
DK


----------



## beer slayer (22/3/07)

Thanks Trent

Must have clicked the wrong button late last night
Would have hated to miss out

:beer: 

Joe


----------



## crozdog (22/3/07)

I'm up for it again, even have a brew in the fermenter that could be a goer.

Onya Duff for organising this again! :beer: 

1. Duff
2. Josh
3. davekate
4. Barramundi
5. Slurpdog
6. redbeard
7. shonky
8. Stuster
9. DJR
10. Trent
11. Craig
12. Punter
13. T.D.
14. Doc
15. goatherder
16. Stephen
17. beer slayer
18. KoNG
19. Petesbrew
20. Davekate
21. DC82
22. Crozdog

29. Les the Weizguy


----------



## beer slayer (22/3/07)

1. Duff
2. Josh
3. davekate
4. Barramundi
5. Slurpdog
6. redbeard
7. shonky
8. Stuster
9. DJR
10. Trent
11. Craig
12. Punter
13. T.D.
14. Doc
15. goatherder
16. Stephen
17. beer slayer
18. KoNG
19. Petesbrew
20. Davekate
21. DC82
22. Crozdog
23. Homebrewworld
24. Linz

29. Les the Weizguy

Just added HBW and Linz. They can't get to a computer ATM so have asked me to add them in!

beer slayer


----------



## 3GumsBrewing (22/3/07)

1. Duff
2. Josh
3. davekate
4. Barramundi
5. Slurpdog
6. redbeard
7. shonky
8. Stuster
9. DJR
10. Trent
11. Craig
12. Punter
13. T.D.
14. Doc
15. goatherder
16. Stephen
17. beer slayer
18. KoNG
19. Petesbrew
20. DC82
21. Crozdog
22. Homebrewworld
23. Linz

29. Les the Weizguy

*Edited list* noticed I was on there twice (I havent got that many longnecks!!)
DK


----------



## crozdog (22/3/07)

davekate said:


> *Edited list* noticed I was on there twice (I havent got that many longnecks!!)
> DK



Sorry Dave, I added you & DC82 as I saw your queries but not your name on the list up near the top.


----------



## Weizguy (22/3/07)

If anyone needs bottles, I have half a gazillion 800ml VB bottles, as advised last year.

Am happy to supply them, if someone is able to get to Newcastle to collect and distribute to Sydney, or if you can organise a helper (or sucker) to collect and drop them off.

Many more than I can use and could prob fill a small trailer if you have enough boxes.

Les the helper


----------



## shmick (22/3/07)

1. Duff
2. Josh
3. davekate
4. Barramundi
5. Slurpdog
6. redbeard
7. shonky
8. Stuster
9. DJR
10. Trent
11. Craig
12. Punter
13. T.D.
14. Doc
15. goatherder
16. Stephen
17. beer slayer
18. KoNG
19. Petesbrew
20. DC82
21. Crozdog
22. Homebrewworld
23. Linz
24. Shmick

29. Les the Weizguy


----------



## Duff (22/3/07)

Good stuff, only 4 spots left. Don't fence sit if you are interested.

Cheers.


----------



## PostModern (22/3/07)

1. Duff
2. Josh
3. davekate
4. Barramundi
5. Slurpdog
6. redbeard
7. shonky
8. Stuster
9. DJR
10. Trent
11. Craig
12. Punter
13. T.D.
14. Doc
15. goatherder
16. Stephen
17. beer slayer
18. KoNG
19. Petesbrew
20. DC82
21. Crozdog
22. Homebrewworld
23. Linz
24. Shmick
25. PoMo

29.Les the Wiezguy


----------



## Barramundi (22/3/07)

Kingy said:


> when i start doin AG ill join in, so xmas swap sounds good  be good to meet some other brewers other than myself as well




get into it kinga !!! ill probably be doing only a partial mash for this swap as m AG capabilities arent as big as required for a 28 bottle batch...


----------



## Barramundi (22/3/07)

ive entered number 26 for "brewer" a new poster on here who cant get to a PC right now as a result of being at work (any issues with that PM me or somethin) now what do i brew ???



1. Duff
2. Josh
3. davekate
4. Barramundi
5. Slurpdog
6. redbeard
7. shonky
8. Stuster
9. DJR
10. Trent
11. Craig
12. Punter
13. T.D.
14. Doc
15. goatherder
16. Stephen
17. beer slayer
18. KoNG
19. Petesbrew
20. DC82
21. Crozdog
22. Homebrewworld
23. Linz
24. Shmick
25. PoMo
26. Brewer

29.Les the Wiezguy


----------



## Kingy (22/3/07)

Barramundi said:


> get into it kinga !!! ill probably be doing only a partial mash for this swap as mt AG capabilities arent as big as required for a 28 bottle batch...



ok im in  this is gunna be my first meet with other brewers other than me and my HBS owner hope the missus dont catch on to the cycle thats associated with brewing.

ive hidden it fairly well over the last 6 months  
1.Duff
2. Josh
3. davekate
4. Barramundi
5. Slurpdog
6. redbeard
7. shonky
8. Stuster
9. DJR
10. Trent
11. Craig
12. Punter
13. T.D.
14. Doc
15. goatherder
16. Stephen
17. beer slayer
18. KoNG
19. Petesbrew
20. DC82
21. Crozdog
22. Homebrewworld
23. Linz
24. Shmick
25. PoMo
26. Brewer well over the last 6 months 
27.Kingy


29.lez the wiezguy

edit. forgot to `add name
double edit. forgot #29


----------



## Barramundi (22/3/07)

good stuff kingy welcome aboard prepare to be laden with 28 of NSW's finest brews some time soon...


hey Duff and others , why dont we take it to 29 brewers so we dont end up with a beer of our own back ???


----------



## Doc (22/3/07)

Come on Barry/Pint of Lager. Only one spot left.
Someone call Barry/Pint of Lager.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## ForkBoy (22/3/07)

1.Duff
2. Josh
3. davekate
4. Barramundi
5. Slurpdog
6. redbeard
7. shonky
8. Stuster
9. DJR
10. Trent
11. Craig
12. Punter
13. T.D.
14. Doc
15. goatherder
16. Stephen
17. beer slayer
18. KoNG
19. Petesbrew
20. DC82
21. Crozdog
22. Homebrewworld
23. Linz
24. Shmick
25. PoMo
26. Brewer well over the last 6 months tongue.gif
27.Kingy
28. Forkboy


Love to join in on this one - my first case swap (and first bottling in a while)


----------



## PostModern (22/3/07)

Yay Fork. It'll be weird swapping beers with you


----------



## ForkBoy (22/3/07)

PostModern said:


> Yay Fork. It'll be weird swapping beers with you



 less brew-talk and poker in this exchange I suppose


----------



## Linz (22/3/07)

'IF' I still have this job(and van) in July I'll do the drive around again...

and I also have a couple of cases worth of bottles if anyone needs them...


----------



## Slurpdog (22/3/07)

Linz said:


> 'IF' I still have this job(and van) in July I'll do the drive around again...
> 
> and I also have a couple of cases worth of bottles if anyone needs them...



I'll take some Linz!
I need about 2 cases worth (24)!
Let us know when I can pick the up.


----------



## Gerard_M (22/3/07)

Linz said:


> 'IF' I still have this job(and van) in July I'll do the drive around again...



Wasn't there talk of a meet & swap, so that everybody actually got to meet each other????

Cheers
Gerard


----------



## Josh (23/3/07)

Barramundi said:


> good stuff kingy welcome aboard prepare to be laden with 28 of NSW's finest brews some time soon...
> hey Duff and others , why dont we take it to 29 brewers so we dont end up with a beer of our own back ???


2 reasons. 

Only 14 fit into a milk crate. And if one is an absolute cracker, you want to be able to taste what everyone else is.


----------



## crozdog (23/3/07)

Barramundi said:


> ill probably be doing only a partial mash for this swap as m AG capabilities arent as big as required for a 28 bottle batch...



Barra,

you're welcome to come over to my place & use my gear if you want to scale up. How about doin a double batch that way you'll have plenty for the swap + more left over  .......

let me know
crozdog


----------



## Linz (23/3/07)

Gerard_M said:


> Wasn't there talk of a meet & swap, so that everybody actually got to meet each other????
> 
> Cheers
> Gerard




If there is....my bad...all well and good...cant wait,...BUT...see point 1 in post 1 of this thread, thats why I offered


----------



## Stuster (23/3/07)

Gerard_M said:


> Wasn't there talk of a meet & swap, so that everybody actually got to meet each other????
> 
> Cheers
> Gerard



What a wonderful offer, Gerard. :super: 

It's great that a supplier has finally decided to help encourage the community of brewers.

Shall I call Janelle to help organise some of the details? :lol: h34r:


----------



## T.D. (23/3/07)

Gerard_M said:


> Wasn't there talk of a meet & swap, so that everybody actually got to meet each other????
> 
> Cheers
> Gerard



Mate, I reckon your deck out the back would be the perfect place for it too!! :lol: :lol: 

Great to see some generosity still exists in this crazy cut-throat world we live in!! :super:


----------



## shmick (23/3/07)

Josh said:


> 2 reasons.
> 
> Only 14 fit into a milk crate. And if one is an absolute cracker, you want to be able to taste what everyone else is.



I like to get a sample back of my own so it's from the same batch, the same time in bottle and the same condition as everybody else's.

Also from previous swap sorting efforts (eh Doc) it's a lot easier to give everybody the same than count 28 different combinations.

I agree also 28 litres is pushing the friendship for my system but is doable.


----------



## Duff (23/3/07)

Gerard_M said:


> Wasn't there talk of a meet & swap, so that everybody actually got to meet each other????
> 
> Cheers
> Gerard






Stuster said:


> What a wonderful offer, Gerard.
> 
> It's great that a supplier has finally decided to help encourage the community of brewers.
> 
> Shall I call Janelle to help organise some of the details?






T.D. said:


> Mate, I reckon your deck out the back would be the perfect place for it too!!
> 
> Great to see some generosity still exists in this crazy cut-throat world we live in!!



Brilliant. Gerard's back deck it is then :beerbang: 

And who better to have on hand to answer any queries about brewing practices than one of Sydney's leading brewers B) 

Cheers.


----------



## Stuster (23/3/07)

Duff said:


> Brilliant. Gerard's back deck it is then :beerbang:
> 
> And who better to have on hand to answer any queries about brewing practices than one of Sydney's leading brewers B)
> 
> Cheers.



I didn't think Barry Cranston was in this swap.


----------



## Weizguy (23/3/07)

> QUOTE(Duff @ Mar 23 2007, 01:12 PM) *
> 
> Brilliant. Gerard's back deck it is then beerbang.gif
> 
> ...



Stu, I don't think that the term "Leading Homebrewer" was mentioned, just leading brewer.

It's good to see the rapid uptake of places in the case, and I can't wait to read the recipes for all the brews that will be included.

Sad to see that some notable brewers missed out this time. Long live the new spawn.

BTW, Shmick, 28 bottles is not 28 litres, unless you are going to break the 800ml bottle rule and provide 1 litre bottles. Beware the voodoo  

Seth


----------



## Stuster (23/3/07)

Don't worry, Les. I realise that Duff was referring to Matt Donelan.


----------



## DJR (23/3/07)

Stuster said:


> Don't worry, Les. I realise that Duff was referring to Matt Donelan.



Now now Stuart, don't bite the hand that feeds you grain!


----------



## Stuster (23/3/07)

Very true, Ben. Especially as he's being so kind as to hold this bash. :super:


----------



## Duff (23/3/07)

I'm sure he'll be pleased when he logs on later to find he's hosting the swap  

I know we'd get support from KoNG as well for this venue


----------



## Doc (23/3/07)

T.D. said:


> Mate, I reckon your deck out the back would be the perfect place for it too!! :lol: :lol:
> 
> Great to see some generosity still exists in this crazy cut-throat world we live in!! :super:



And see everyone roll down the driveway afterwards 

Doc


----------



## goatherder (23/3/07)

Well, the excitement is building already. I'll go out on a limb and put my name to a Bock. And I'll make it early so there is plenty of lagering time.

1.Duff
2. Josh
3. davekate
4. Barramundi
5. Slurpdog
6. redbeard
7. shonky
8. Stuster
9. DJR
10. Trent
11. Craig
12. Punter
13. T.D.
14. Doc
15. goatherder - Bock
16. Stephen
17. beer slayer
18. KoNG
19. Petesbrew
20. DC82
21. Crozdog
22. Homebrewworld
23. Linz
24. Shmick
25. PoMo
26. Brewer well over the last 6 months tongue.gif
27.Kingy
28. Forkboy

29.lez the wiezguy


----------



## petesbrew (24/3/07)

I reckon I'll start up a dark ale for this in the next week or so. Don't worry, they will be all glass (no PET).
Petesbrew

1.Duff
2. Josh
3. davekate
4. Barramundi
5. Slurpdog
6. redbeard
7. shonky
8. Stuster
9. DJR
10. Trent
11. Craig
12. Punter
13. T.D.
14. Doc
15. goatherder - Bock
16. Stephen
17. beer slayer
18. KoNG
19. Petesbrew - Dark Ale
20. DC82
21. Crozdog
22. Homebrewworld
23. Linz
24. Shmick
25. PoMo
26. Brewer well over the last 6 months tongue.gif
27.Kingy
28. Forkboy

29.lez the wiezguy
[/quote]


----------



## T.D. (24/3/07)

I've been having a think about what I will brew for this one too. Not really sure yet, but I think it needs to be something that will be good on a cold winter night. A popular style in Canada seems to be a malty amber lager, like Sleeman's Honey Brown Lager. This style is great in winter. I'm thinking I'll go for something along these lines. Either that or a big chewy, and hoppy, amber ale.


----------



## T.D. (24/3/07)

Doc said:


> And see everyone roll down the driveway afterwards
> 
> Doc



Especially with the extra momentum of two crates of beer!! :lol: 

Could be quite a spectacle!


----------



## Kingy (24/3/07)

hey guys im gunna have to pull out of this  if there is someone who wants to take my place better be quick. "spot 27 needs to be filled" 

sorry guys...


----------



## Stuster (24/3/07)

Ready yet, Seth? :lol: 

PoL? Barry? Gerard? :super:


----------



## Weizguy (24/3/07)

Well, that was quick.

No chance at all of staying in, Kingy?

I'm ready to step up. My commitment is unquestionable.

Seth :beer: 

Looks like we need more replacements to save us from bad Karma.


----------



## Barramundi (24/3/07)

Josh said:


> 2 reasons.
> 
> Only 14 fit into a milk crate. And if one is an absolute cracker, you want to be able to taste what everyone else is.




would still only brew the 28 josh , just with an extra person would mean you get 28 other brews and none of yours back .. i agree with point two though as 28 bottles just about takes up a whole batch ...

anyway who am i to mess with a winning system , great job on the last one Duff ,im sure this will be no different....


----------



## Josh (24/3/07)

Barramundi said:


> would still only brew the 28 josh , just with an extra person would mean you get 28 other brews and none of yours back .. i agree with point two though as 28 bottles just about takes up a whole batch ...
> 
> anyway who am i to mess with a winning system , great job on the last one Duff ,im sure this will be no different....


Point two is a good one. I was lucky there were some pull outs last swap. Only managed 25 longnecks after a bottling mishap. I was lucky to get one of mine back.

The moral of the story is to be prepared well ahead of time so you can do a backup brew if you don't get the full 28 out of the original. I had to do a backup brew as the original Sparkling Ale fermented too warm and wasn't as good as the one I ended up submitting.

I'm still working my way through the first lot.


----------



## Kingy (24/3/07)

Les the Weizguy said:


> Well, that was quick.
> 
> No chance at all of staying in, Kingy?
> 
> ...



looks like ur in then  yea im definately sitting out of this one


----------



## PostModern (24/3/07)

Barramundi said:


> would still only brew the 28 josh , just with an extra person would mean you get 28 other brews and none of yours back .. i agree with point two though as 28 bottles just about takes up a whole batch ...
> 
> anyway who am i to mess with a winning system , great job on the last one Duff ,im sure this will be no different....



The problem with not getting one of your own back is the sorting complications. 

A sorting system like:
"This crate gets one of every one but 1. 
This crate gets one of every one but 2.
... 

...
This crate gets one of every one but 28."

is a lot more complicated than:

"One of each" x28

*Les*, I'm glad you stepped up. I'm looking forward to another one of your beers!


----------



## Linz (24/3/07)

1.Duff
2. Josh
3. davekate
4. Barramundi
5. Slurpdog
6. redbeard
7. shonky
8. Stuster
9. DJR
10. Trent
11. Craig
12. Punter
13. T.D.
14. Doc
15. goatherder - Bock
16. Stephen
17. beer slayer
18. KoNG
19. Petesbrew - Dark Ale
20. DC82
21. Crozdog
22. Homebrewworld
23. Linz - 'Razorback' Red Ale
24. Shmick
25. PoMo
26. Brewer well over the last 6 months tongue.gif
27.Kingy
28. Forkboy


----------



## Stuster (24/3/07)

PostModern said:


> *Les*, I'm glad you stepped up. I'm looking forward to another one of your beers!



:beer: 

I'm thinking I'll probably do a Biere de Garde, but then again I might do an English brown or an American Brown or .....  

1.Duff
2. Josh
3. davekate
4. Barramundi
5. Slurpdog
6. redbeard
7. shonky
8. Stuster - Biere de Garde
9. DJR
10. Trent
11. Craig
12. Punter
13. T.D.
14. Doc
15. goatherder - Bock
16. Stephen
17. beer slayer
18. KoNG
19. Petesbrew - Dark Ale
20. DC82
21. Crozdog
22. Homebrewworld
23. Linz - 'Razorback' Red Ale
24. Shmick
25. PoMo
26. Brewer
27. Les the Weizguy
28. Forkboy


----------



## T.D. (24/3/07)

Stuster said:


> :beer:
> 
> I'm thinking I'll probably do a Biere de Garde, but then again I might do an English brown or an American Brown or .....



Great choice Stu! :beerbang: 

I have been meaning to brew a Biere de Garde for a while but just never get around it!


----------



## Weizguy (24/3/07)

Anyone up for a Gose?

Do we have anyone in the swap who shouldn't be having a lot of salt?

OK, I'm still thinking...maybe a Yankee wheat. I really like my recipe and it scored 35 at the State comp even tho' it was flat as a maggot at the time of tasting. The CO2 evolved a ittle late and slow, but it was a nicely balance beer.

Maybe I can have another go at the Porter, as I wasn't happy with it last time.
I'm thinking that it should be a Winter beer, and maybe a Winter warmer, with caramel and toffee and Marris Otter and EKG hops and 6+% alcohol...yum.  

So many options and the clock is now ticking.  

I will accept suggestions by pm :lol: 

Les out


----------



## Doc (24/3/07)

Les the Weizguy said:


> Anyone up for a Gose?



Oooh, a Gose. I've only attempted one, but went to heavy on the salt. Only two brews have made it down the sink in the last 215 brews, and that was one of them.
Do you have a tried and true recipe Les ? Rock salt or table salt ?

Doc


----------



## goatherder (24/3/07)

Yes please Les, do a gose. I think you've got enough lacto form to pull it off. I read all the gose threads the other night, almost got motivated enough to do one. From what I could glean the salt is really a non-issue - just enough to bring out the flavours. I'd love to see someone take a good crack at it.


----------



## Stuster (24/3/07)

+3 :super: 

Go for it.


----------



## 3GumsBrewing (25/3/07)

The Honey Pils just went into the fermenter!  

1.Duff
2. Josh
3. davekate - Honey Pilsner
4. Barramundi
5. Slurpdog
6. redbeard
7. shonky
8. Stuster - Biere de Garde
9. DJR
10. Trent
11. Craig
12. Punter
13. T.D.
14. Doc
15. goatherder - Bock
16. Stephen
17. beer slayer
18. KoNG
19. Petesbrew - Dark Ale
20. DC82
21. Crozdog
22. Homebrewworld
23. Linz - 'Razorback' Red Ale
24. Shmick
25. PoMo
26. Brewer
27. Les the Weizguy
28. Forkboy


----------



## Weizguy (25/3/07)

Doc said:


> Oooh, a Gose. I've only attempted one, but went to heavy on the salt. Only two brews have made it down the sink in the last 215 brews, and that was one of them.
> Do you have a tried and true recipe Les ? Rock salt or table salt ?
> 
> Doc


Doc (and other Gose appreciators),

I was planning to use Horst Dornbusch's recipe in the BYO article from a while back. I have found his recipes to taste quite acceptable and they fit the style guidelines well. It was a modified BYO recipe that scored me the BOS at last year's NSW comp, so they're close to start with.  

I have not brewed one before, otherwise I would have been spruiking it on AHB before this. I'd be using sea salt, added in small amounts until it becomes discernible.

I was only half-joking about brewing the Gose, actually, although I intend to brew one eventually since I saw the BYO article and read Doc's thread. I was more keen on a Winter Warmer (WW), but I can do both and keep all the WW for myself. You know I like the challenge. Why be normal when I can be myself? Lock me in, Eddie. :super: 

BTW, I saw the new National (AABC) style guidelines yesterday and I think it's a bag of mixed blessings.
The State comps are all going to fall in line and adopt the styles for their qualifying comps, but I can see some styles are not catered for. Don't think that I could squeeze Gose in anywhere.

Beerz
Seth


----------



## Punter (25/3/07)

I may seem like a goose for asking this, but Les, whats a Gose?
never heard of this before.
As for my contribution, I was toying with the idea of a Schwartzbeir. 
The one i'm drinking now is a cracker. Anyone have any objections?
Though this idea may change in the next week or so.
W'ell see what happens.

1.Duff
2. Josh
3. davekate - Honey Pilsner
4. Barramundi
5. Slurpdog
6. redbeard
7. shonky
8. Stuster - Biere de Garde
9. DJR
10. Trent
11. Craig
12. Punter - Schwartzbeir?
13. T.D.
14. Doc
15. goatherder - Bock
16. Stephen
17. beer slayer
18. KoNG
19. Petesbrew - Dark Ale
20. DC82
21. Crozdog
22. Homebrewworld
23. Linz - 'Razorback' Red Ale
24. Shmick
25. PoMo
26. Brewer
27. Les the Weizguy
28. Forkboy


----------



## Stuster (25/3/07)

Punter, here's some info on gose.

You're welcome to do any style you like. No need to ask. But, in my opinion, schwarzbier is a great choice. :super:


----------



## T.D. (25/3/07)

Stuster said:


> You're welcome to do any style you like. No need to ask. But, in my opinion, schwarzbier is a great choice. :super:



I'll second that :beerbang:


----------



## DJR (25/3/07)

I can't work out what i'll do but i'm sure i will come up with something from the following next batches. I think i will buck the trend and go for a lighter or amber style.

D Saaz Pale Ale
Nelson Sauvin Kolsch/Blonde
Saison
American IPA
American Amber

Anyway i'm sure i'll work it out, there is another 3 months after all. Probably the D Saaz Pale Ale but i have to work out the recipe so it might either be underwhelming or absolutely top notch - i hope it's the latter.


----------



## berto (25/3/07)

1.Duff
2. Josh
3. davekate - Honey Pilsner
4. Barramundi
5. Slurpdog
6. redbeard
7. shonky
8. Stuster - Biere de Garde
9. DJR
10. Trent
11. Craig
12. Punter - Schwartzbeir?
13. T.D.
14. Doc
15. goatherder - Bock
16. Stephen
17. beer slayer
18. KoNG
19. Petesbrew - Dark Ale
20. DC82
21. Crozdog
22. Homebrewworld
23. Linz - 'Razorback' Red Ale
24. Shmick
25. PoMo
26. Brewer
27. Les the Weizguy
28. Forkboy

29. First reserve, Berto. 

Missed the start of the list, but might get a run, will try and pull my finger out and brew something in anitcipation.


----------



## Thommo (26/3/07)

1.Duff
2. Josh
3. davekate - Honey Pilsner
4. Barramundi
5. Slurpdog
6. redbeard
7. shonky
8. Stuster - Biere de Garde
9. DJR
10. Trent
11. Craig
12. Punter - Schwartzbeir?
13. T.D.
14. Doc
15. goatherder - Bock
16. Stephen
17. beer slayer
18. KoNG
19. Petesbrew - Dark Ale
20. DC82
21. Crozdog
22. Homebrewworld
23. Linz - 'Razorback' Red Ale
24. Shmick
25. PoMo
26. Brewer
27. Les the Weizguy
28. Forkboy

29. First reserve, Berto. 
30. Second Reserve, Thommo.

Bugger, I missed the start of the list too, and like Berto am hoping I might get a run. Bloody Honeymoon!!! I'm still in England and loving the draught Bitters; I think I'll probably be attempting something along the lines of an Old Peculiar clonish attempt.

Cheers,
Thommo.


----------



## Gulpa (26/3/07)

1.Duff
2. Josh
3. davekate - Honey Pilsner
4. Barramundi
5. Slurpdog
6. redbeard
7. shonky
8. Stuster - Biere de Garde
9. DJR
10. Trent
11. Craig
12. Punter - Schwartzbeir?
13. T.D.
14. Doc
15. goatherder - Bock
16. Stephen
17. beer slayer
18. KoNG
19. Petesbrew - Dark Ale
20. DC82
21. Crozdog
22. Homebrewworld
23. Linz - 'Razorback' Red Ale
24. Shmick
25. PoMo
26. Brewer
27. Les the Weizguy
28. Forkboy

29. First reserve, Berto. 
30. Second Reserve, Thommo.
31. Third Reserve, Gulpa.

Damn. Go on holidays and miss the good stuff.

Cheers,
Andrew.


----------



## KoNG (26/3/07)

Duff said:


> I'm sure he'll be pleased when he logs on later to find he's hosting the swap
> 
> I know we'd get support from KoNG as well for this venue



Support noted and agreed.!!
a pick up service would be appreciated too.! someone with a ute to get me to the meet would be great.

i'll have to start thinking of my brew for the case now.


----------



## Gerard_M (26/3/07)

KoNG said:


> Support noted and agreed.!!
> a pick up service would be appreciated too.! someone with a ute to get me to the meet would be great.
> 
> i'll have to start thinking of my brew for the case now.



Good luck :lol:


----------



## stephen (26/3/07)

Les the Weizguy said:


> If anyone needs bottles, I have half a gazillion 800ml VB bottles, as advised last year.
> 
> Am happy to supply them, if someone is able to get to Newcastle to collect and distribute to Sydney, or if you can organise a helper (or sucker) to collect and drop them off.
> 
> ...


And if anyone is interested I have the other half gazillion 800 ml bottles and am only 3 km from Les's place.

Cheers

Stephen


----------



## T.D. (26/3/07)

KoNG said:


> Support noted and agreed.!!
> a pick up service would be appreciated too.! someone with a ute to get me to the meet would be great.
> 
> i'll have to start thinking of my brew for the case now.





Gerard_M said:


> Good luck :lol:



Yeah, c'mon KoNG, Gerard hosting the swap is more than enough without him having to pick us all up and drop us off!  :lol: 

By the way, if you're driving can I grab a lift??? h34r:


----------



## Duff (28/3/07)

T.D. said:


> Yeah, c'mon KoNG, Gerard hosting the swap is more than enough without him having to pick us all up and drop us off!  :lol:



As well as getting the BBQ ready, we'll bring our own meats  

I may cheat with my contribution and use the Big Brew Day Dopplebock or Belgian Golden. Either way it will be something big for a cold winter night. I'll save the crisp Pilsner for the December case.

Cheers.


----------



## petesbrew (29/3/07)

Duff said:


> As well as getting the BBQ ready, we'll bring our own meats
> 
> I may cheat with my contribution and use the Big Brew Day Dopplebock or Belgian Golden. Either way it will be something big for a cold winter night. I'll save the crisp Pilsner for the December case.
> 
> Cheers.



Just got the final ingredients today for the next Darth Ale, Duff.
And if you call using a Belgian Golden or Dopplebock as cheating, CHEAT AWAY!!! :chug: :beer:


----------



## KoNG (29/3/07)

Duff said:


> As well as getting the BBQ ready, we'll bring our own meats
> 
> Cheers.



I thought GM might know a great local butcher... then he could organise a Bulk Buy with his connections. :excl: 

My plans are to brew an American Brown for the case (subject to change at any point, with notification) B)


----------



## Doc (29/3/07)

Currently I'm thinking either an Alt, or something Belgian like a Biere de Mars (will be brewing my first attempt at one over the next week).

Beers,
Doc


----------



## KoNG (29/3/07)

1.Duff
2. Josh
3. davekate - Honey Pilsner
4. Barramundi
5. Slurpdog
6. redbeard
7. shonky
8. Stuster - Biere de Garde
9. DJR
10. Trent
11. Craig
12. Punter - Schwartzbeir?
13. T.D.
14. Doc
15. goatherder - Bock
16. Stephen
17. beer slayer
18. KoNG - American Brown
19. Petesbrew - Dark Ale
20. DC82
21. Crozdog
22. Homebrewworld
23. Linz - 'Razorback' Red Ale
24. Shmick
25. PoMo
26. Brewer
27. Les the Weizguy
28. Forkboy


----------



## T.D. (29/3/07)

I am now thinking of doing an Imperial IPA. Also subject to change at any time, but at this stage that's what I'm doing...

1.Duff
2. Josh
3. davekate - Honey Pilsner
4. Barramundi
5. Slurpdog
6. redbeard
7. shonky
8. Stuster - Biere de Garde
9. DJR
10. Trent
11. Craig
12. Punter - Schwartzbeir?
13. T.D. - Imperial IPA
14. Doc
15. goatherder - Bock
16. Stephen
17. beer slayer
18. KoNG - American Brown
19. Petesbrew - Dark Ale
20. DC82
21. Crozdog
22. Homebrewworld
23. Linz - 'Razorback' Red Ale
24. Shmick
25. PoMo
26. Brewer
27. Les the Weizguy
28. Forkboy


----------



## Gerard_M (29/3/07)

Duff said:


> As well as getting the BBQ ready, we'll bring our own meats
> Cheers.






KoNG said:


> I thought GM might know a great local butcher... then he could organise a Bulk Buy with his connections. :excl:



I thought that as homebrewers we could actually do away with a Bulk Buy & breed our own cattle!
The other AHB forum (Australian Hereford Breeders) has heaps of info for those just starting out. We can feed it on spent grain to fatten it up for the BBQ, & when the time comes to slaughter the beast we can read it a selection of posts about the danger of the "No-Chill" method & simply bore it to death!

Just a thought.
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## Josh (29/3/07)

Gerard_M said:


> I thought that as homebrewers we could actually do away with a Bulk Buy & breed our own cattle!
> The other AHB forum (Australian Hereford Breeders) has heaps of info for those just starting out. We can feed it on spent grain to fatten it up for the BBQ, & when the time comes to slaughter the beast we can read it a selection of posts about the danger of the "No-Chill" method & simply bore it to death!
> 
> Just a thought.
> ...


My inlaws have a small patch about 50km out of Braidwood. They have Square Meaters. You can read about this Aussie breed Here.

Perhaps we could get a beast at a good price. Anyone got butchering skills? :beer:


----------



## Duff (29/3/07)

Josh said:


> My inlaws have a small patch about 50km out of Braidwood. They have Square Meaters. You can read about this Aussie breed Here.
> 
> Perhaps we could get a beast at a good price. Anyone got butchering skills? :beer:



Any butchering skills I thought I may have had were blown away one day when we were passing through a local village in Fiji. 3 locals were standing over a dead cow discussing where to start with their instruments of choice - cane knives :blink:

We passed on some of that meat :huh:


----------



## Duff (5/4/07)

T.D. said:


> I am now thinking of doing an Imperial IPA. Also subject to change at any time, but at this stage that's what I'm doing...
> 
> 1.Duff
> 2. Josh
> ...



Any more thoughts on your contribution to the case? Anyone brewing a pilot style or case style this weekend?

Cheers.


----------



## crozdog (5/4/07)

Duff said:


> Any more thoughts on your contribution to the case? Anyone brewing a pilot style or case style this weekend?
> 
> Cheers.



I mashed up an IRA last weekend. I will release it from the cube once I get a starter of the wyeast irish ale going for it next week. Its the first Irish red for me so you guys can be my guinea pigs :beer: here's the recipe if anyone wants to critique it.

54l batch
10kg JWM Ale
1kg JWM Crystal
70g Roast Barley
500g Wheat

45g 5% fuggles @60
45g 5% fuggles @ 30
30g 5.7% EKG @ 10

Mashed at 64-65

Ended up @ 1051 & 25 IBU into 2 cubes


----------



## PostModern (5/4/07)

I've not brewed an AG stout yet... but I don't think I should use the Xmas case as a testing ground. I might brew one ahead and decide from that whether to go that way... otherwise, I really don't know.


----------



## goatherder (5/4/07)

Go on PostModern, be brave. My contribution will be my first Bock and only my third attempt at a lager. Back yourself.


----------



## Barramundi (5/4/07)

my contribution will more than likely be my first 'big" batch AG, have only done one small (12ltr) batch so far.... so i hardly think you have cause for concern PoMo...


----------



## PostModern (5/4/07)

goatherder said:


> Go on PostModern, be brave. My contribution will be my first Bock and only my third attempt at a lager. Back yourself.


 tbh, I was just being greedy  I want the whole batch for myself 

Will see how it goes, could be a stout. After all, 'tis the season.


----------



## 3GumsBrewing (5/4/07)

Duff said:


> Anyone brewing a pilot style or case style this weekend?
> Cheers.



My AHB Honey Pils has been bubbling away for a good 18 days now, started at 1056, just tested it and its down to 1016 (I think, the hydrometer has never been that trustworthy  ). I just had the smallest taste and.... it ... is... magic. 
I'm tossing up wether to put this in my keg for me or bottle it for you guys! :beerbang:

DK


----------



## Duff (5/4/07)

Good to see everyone getting into it  

Makes me realise I should pull my finger out and get cracking :blink: 

Cheers.


----------



## Josh (6/4/07)

I received the Classic Beer Styles - Pilsener book from WortGames this week. So I'll either do a German Pilsner or an all grain Stout. I too have never done an all grain Stout so that could be interesting.


----------



## Barramundi (6/4/07)

im thinking a robust porter AG , not quite a stout but getting towards it


----------



## Slurpdog (7/4/07)

Choccy Porter boiling up now!


----------



## KoNG (7/4/07)

Duff said:


> Any more thoughts on your contribution to the case? Anyone brewing a pilot style or case style this weekend?
> 
> Cheers.



I'm hoping to brew a pilot tomorrow Duff... 
Although, i have to brew outside, so with this weather i could be in trouble. unless i can brew in 30 minute stints...!! (this weather is so on and off its crazy.) sunny blue skies, pissing down, sunny blue sky, pissing down..... :huh:


----------



## Slurpdog (7/4/07)

KoNG said:


> I'm hoping to brew a pilot tomorrow Duff...
> Although, i have to brew outside, so with this weather i could be in trouble. unless i can brew in 30 minute stints...!! (this weather is so on and off its crazy.) sunny blue skies, pissing down, sunny blue sky, pissing down..... :huh:



Sounds like Melbourne weather!!!!!


----------



## KoNG (8/4/07)

Slurpdog said:


> Sounds like Melbourne weather!!!!!


They get sunny blue sky's..???

just racked my pilot batch into the no chill cube, will try and pitch tomorrow morning, so i can start sorting my final recipe.. sooner than later.

beer o'clock
:chug: 
KoNG


----------



## petesbrew (11/4/07)

I mixed up my dark ale yesterday. Sadly It's a pretty low OG at 1032, but I suppose it could be good if you're driving. I just hope it's enjoyable.:huh:


----------



## Linz (11/4/07)

boiling my "Razorback Red" now!!!

BUT.......


I may not have the van for the swap....


----------



## Doc (11/4/07)

Waiting to see how a few of my current brews come out before I finialise my entry. Will likely be a Biere de Mars, Alt, American Brown or American Amber.

Doc


----------



## T.D. (11/4/07)

Duff said:


> Any more thoughts on your contribution to the case? Anyone brewing a pilot style or case style this weekend?
> 
> Cheers.



Duff, as much as I would love to do a big Imperial IPA, I've decided to go with something that will be drinkable a little earlier. I'd hate to put a "don't drink for 3 months" tag on the bottle! So at this stage I will be brewing a "Honey Brown Lager". This was my original idea, before my overflowing hop freezer got me in an Imperial IPA trance! :lol:


----------



## DJR (11/4/07)

I think i've decided that when i get back from the NT (currently visiting a dry community - no alc for a week  ) that i'll just brew an APA.... i have some D Saaz, Nelson Sauvin, Amarillo, Simcoe, Tomahawk and 3 types of Cascade so i think it will be interesting


----------



## Josh (11/4/07)

Duff said:


> Any more thoughts on your contribution to the case? Anyone brewing a pilot style or case style this weekend?
> 
> Cheers.


Brewing a German Pils on Friday. WLP800 in starter at the moment. Will have a few boys around and then head down to Penny Park for the local derby.


----------



## Slurpdog (11/4/07)

Well the choccy porter is in the fermenter and so far I've had to change the airlock 3 times! Dam thing keeps climbing out of the fermenter!
Last airlock change I pulled the airlock out and the top half of the grommet came away with it. And where's the other half............yes it's in the fermenter. Great!
Everything's sanitized though and the things been fermenting since Saturday arvo and still smells 'kin tops, so no turning back now.


----------



## Barramundi (11/4/07)

DJR said:


> I think i've decided that when i get back from the NT (currently visiting a dry community - no alc for a week  ) that i'll just brew an APA.... i have some D Saaz, Nelson Sauvin, Amarillo, Simcoe, Tomahawk and 3 types of Cascade so i think it will be interesting




theres always beer somewhere in a dry community , you just gotta know which local to ask/bribe .....

will probably fire up my swap brew this saturday , just finalising the recipe and quantities for the robust porter... wish me luck guys as this will be my first "big" batch AG , have done a couple of 12 litre practice runs and now it time for a real brew ....


----------



## Slurpdog (11/4/07)

Barramundi said:


> theres always beer somewhere in a dry community , you just gotta know which local to ask/bribe .....
> 
> will probably fire up my swap brew this saturday , just finalising the recipe and quantities for the robust porter... wish me luck guys as this will be my first "big" batch AG , have done a couple of 12 litre practice runs and now it time for a real brew ....



Best of luck Barra. Hope all goes well.


----------



## Weizguy (11/4/07)

Did someone say Gose. Put me down for a Gose, unless we have dissent.

Seth (+ 2 weibiers) 

* spellenedit


----------



## PostModern (11/4/07)

I've got a couple of days at home with the kids. Will be loading up the Wii, DVD, laptop and PC with entertainment for them while I brew my case stout (yes, a stout) and an IBU comp winning bitter.


----------



## Linz (17/4/07)

Well I DEFINITELY wont have the van in 2 weeks time, so Im gunna have to pull out of moving the cases from the south to the meeting point.....


----------



## redbeard (17/4/07)

did u get promoted Linz ?

im probably doing a stout ... probably weekend after ... as i have those grains etc ...


----------



## Slurpdog (17/4/07)

Linz said:


> Well I DEFINITELY wont have the van in 2 weeks time, so Im gunna have to pull out of moving the cases from the south to the meeting point.....



I don't have a van but I do have a big, enclosed trailer if that's of any use?


----------



## Linz (17/4/07)

redbeard said:


> did u get promoted Linz ?



No, but did score a dream Gov job(for me at least), so I can switch off and dream about brewing more...and afford it!!



Slurpdog said:


> I don't have a van but I do have a big, enclosed trailer if that's of any use?




Can you strap the cases down?? Got a vehicle to tow it?? I'll ride shotgun if you want


----------



## redbeard (17/4/07)

Linz said:


> No, but did score a dream Gov job(for me at least), so I can switch off and dream about brewing more...and afford it!



so u can only pickup / dropoff cases between central & campbelltown ? or a diff govie job ? ;-)


----------



## Linz (17/4/07)

Thats the one!!


----------



## Slurpdog (18/4/07)

Linz said:


> No, but did score a dream Gov job(for me at least), so I can switch off and dream about brewing more...and afford it!!
> Can you strap the cases down?? Got a vehicle to tow it?? I'll ride shotgun if you want


 
Probably have a bit of trouble strapping them down, unless the cases are shaped like a motorbike  .
Work has a big transit van I could borrow for the weekend though, I'll just need to know when, so I can give them a heads up.
I don't know where the final drop off point is, but I'm at Holsworthy, if that's central enough for the South West participants.


----------



## Barramundi (18/4/07)

have the drop off points all been decided yet ??


----------



## Linz (18/4/07)

Barramundi said:


> have the drop off points all been decided yet ??




The 'drops' last year were my place at Glen Alpine, Beerslayers' at Bexley, Duff's (Central point) at the Hills, Gerard did some pick ups and the Central coast and Newie.

I did the run to Duff's via bexley

Dunno if its the same this year??


----------



## Josh (19/4/07)

Linz said:


> The 'drops' last year were my place at Glen Alpine, Beerslayers' at Bexley, Duff's (Central point) at the Hills, Gerard did some pick ups and the Central coast and Newie.
> 
> I did the run to Duff's via bexley
> 
> Dunno if its the same this year??



If anyone else is in the greater west, I can do a run to Duff's place. Am in St Marys if that helps.


----------



## Slurpdog (19/4/07)

Josh said:


> If anyone else is in the greater west, I can do a run to Duff's place. Am in St Marys if that helps.



And I'm in Holsworty, so I can do a run for the Southwest people, provided you're all cool with that.

BTW I bottled mine on the w/end and came up 1 1/2 bottles short.
I'm brewing a secong batch, same ingredients, ferment temps, yeast, etc if that's Kosher?


----------



## Josh (21/4/07)

Slurpdog said:


> And I'm in Holsworty, so I can do a run for the Southwest people, provided you're all cool with that.
> 
> BTW I bottled mine on the w/end and came up 1 1/2 bottles short.
> I'm brewing a secong batch, same ingredients, ferment temps, yeast, etc if that's Kosher?



Better than what I did last swap. The original beer I did fermented too hot. So the following week I had to brew another beer.

While bottling the cooler fermenting beer I had a blow out on the bottling line and lost a couple of litres. I supplemented the 2 milk crates with bottles fro mthe original not-so-good batch. Fortunately I labelled those slightly differently and we had some late withdrawals. So the bad beers came back to me and noone got shortchanged.

Basically I'm saying if the only problem is quantity and you're sending in a similar beer, then don't worry. I felt bad knowing I could have sent in some crappy beer for one or two guys, but I was sure I had more than enough, and it turned out I did. I say go for it!


----------



## Slurpdog (22/4/07)

Josh said:


> Better than what I did last swap. The original beer I did fermented too hot. So the following week I had to brew another beer.
> 
> While bottling the cooler fermenting beer I had a blow out on the bottling line and lost a couple of litres. I supplemented the 2 milk crates with bottles fro mthe original not-so-good batch. Fortunately I labelled those slightly differently and we had some late withdrawals. So the bad beers came back to me and noone got shortchanged.
> 
> Basically I'm saying if the only problem is quantity and you're sending in a similar beer, then don't worry. I felt bad knowing I could have sent in some crappy beer for one or two guys, but I was sure I had more than enough, and it turned out I did. I say go for it!



It's bubbling away as I type!


----------



## 3GumsBrewing (23/4/07)

Bottled the Honey Pils yesterday, smelled and tasted like most of the honey had fermented out, however it did have that sweetness to it.
Hope it turns out great, first time I have used honey in a beer and Im subjecting it to you guys!
Cheers
DK


----------



## petesbrew (26/4/07)

Looking forward to the honey Pils, Davekate.
I bottled the Dark Ale yesterday. Hopefully it should be a nice, warming drop for a cold winters night.

Is there a definite date planned yet for the swap?

Pete


----------



## KoNG (26/4/07)

i havent brewed mine yet... still tossing up on a few different beers, while waiting for a prototype to condition.


----------



## Stuster (26/4/07)

Just mashed in a Biere de Garde which should be my Xmas case beer. Only two months to go.


----------



## KoNG (26/4/07)

Stuster said:


> Only two months to go.



Just like back at school, uni and now at my place of employment, everything will get done at the last minute :lol:


----------



## T.D. (26/4/07)

I'm going to try and brew mine this weekend if all goes to plan. My efficiency has been a bit hit and miss of late so fingers crossed it comes out ok! :unsure: 

I'll do a "Honey Brown Lager", but unlike davekate's honey pils the "honey" refers to colour only. Its meant to be in a similar vein to a Canadian beer I can never get enough of when I am over there called Sleemans Honey Brown Lager. Great winter beer. Here's hoping I can churn out something similar this weekend!


----------



## DJR (29/4/07)

Put down my brew yesterday and pitched this morning - will be a Dusseldorf Altbier. Used heaps of Saphir and Mt Hood hops, JW Pils, Weyermann Vienna, JW Light Munich, Weyermann Caramunich+Melanoidin+Carafa III. Only problem was that i forgot it was boiling so i had an extra 20 mins of boil time - not to worry, it only makes 3 IBU difference 

Yeast farmers will be happy to know there will be WLP036 Dusseldorf Alt at the bottom of the bottle


----------



## T.D. (29/4/07)

Sounds great DJR :beerbang: 

I brewed my Honey Brown Lager today. The colour looked great coming out of the kettle. Hopped with Fuggles, Hallertau Mittlefrueh and Styrian Goldings. If my refrac readings are accurate it should end up at 1.053-ish. I'll pitch it early next week. Unfortunately I can't offer a yeast culture as schmick as DJR - mine will be boring old Saflager 34/70!


----------



## ForkBoy (29/4/07)

Chocolate Porter in the primary now... my first time brewing this one so will appreciate the feedback from the swap - 90g of EKG in the kettle so should be tasty.

Now I need to find some bottles, I think I threw most of mine since switching to kegging...

WLP007 Dry English Ale in the bottle for the ranchers


----------



## Slurpdog (29/4/07)

ForkBoy said:


> Chocolate Porter in the primary now... my first time brewing this one so will appreciate the feedback from the swap - 90g of EKG in the kettle so should be tasty.
> 
> Now I need to find some bottles, I think I threw most of mine since switching to kegging...
> 
> WLP007 Dry English Ale in the bottle for the ranchers



Cool. I've brewed a Choccy Porter too, but it's kit based so it'll be interesting to compare the differences.


----------



## shmick (30/4/07)

Still to decide between a Best Bitter or a Dunkelweizen.
Will decide soon and brew next w/e.

Any of the Novocastrians figured out their delivery methods yet?


----------



## crozdog (30/4/07)

A couple of weeks ago I did a double batch of Irish Red. Well I finally got the finger out & poured one of the cubes into a fermenter on Saturday & added a nice big starter of Wyeast 1084. Bubbling like crazy yesterday through the blow off tube. :beerbang: 

i had to use a blow off cause I cilled a 25l cube to the top - that's closer to 30l B) which only leaves about 25mm headspace in the top of the fermenter h34r: 

Crozdog


----------



## PostModern (30/4/07)

I've got an oatmeal stout in the mashtun right now. Running off in 10 mins.
I'm really sick with a cold, so I hope you guys appreciate the effort I've put in brewing this from my sick-bed. :blink: It's got pale ale malt, 8% munich, 5% Oats, 5% Roast Barley and some Dark Crystal. Aiming for 1.065 so it will hopefully be a nice warming drop for a cold Winter's night. It's my first AG stout so please give your most honest impressions of it. Yeast will be WLP017 Whitbread Ale.

EDIT: My efficiency is way off today. Ran off too quickly, so it'll have 5-8% white sugar as well  EDIT EDIT: 1.057 with about 200g of white rock sugar. Smells good and the refractometer sample tasted fine.


----------



## KoNG (30/4/07)

Ok Gang,
I'm going to have to pull out of this case... hard decision, but i just have too much on most weekends, while looking for a house to buy and then possibly moving over the next month or 2. I dont want it to get too close to the swap date and pull out then, so i think its best i do it now.. also to allow the next in line to have some thinking/brewing time.

As far as i can tell, Berto is the next on the waiting list, so i'll PM him soon if he isnt following the thread.
I'll look at jumping back into the December case.

OuT
KoNG


----------



## Stuster (30/4/07)

Sorry you won't be in it to win it, KonG. Sounds like the right move though. House buying can eat up all your free time very easily.

You in Berto?


----------



## nifty (30/4/07)

I'll add my name to the list of reserves. If none of them can make it, I'll step up.

cheers

nifty


----------



## KoNG (30/4/07)

Tell me about it Stu..! i'm over it. :lol:

i think there is Berto, Thommo and then one other... but then i guess its all yours nifty.


----------



## Thommo (30/4/07)

Sorry Nifty,

If Berto's a no, then I'm a definite yes.
I think we had four withdrawals in the last swap, so I'd be brewing something up anyway if I were you.


Thommo.


----------



## nifty (30/4/07)

Thommo said:


> Sorry Nifty,
> 
> If Berto's a no, then I'm a definite yes.
> I think we had four withdrawals in the last swap, so I'd be brewing something up anyway if I were you.
> Thommo.




yeah, I'll have something going. If I don't get in, then so be it..

nifty


----------



## berto (30/4/07)

Hey all, 
I have been following eagerly but thinking i was going to miss a start in this one. 
Looks like i might have to have a read over all of the things being brewed so far and comeup with something I cna brew in the next week or 2. Hopefully all goes to plan ok.


----------



## kabooby (30/4/07)

Ill add my name as well. 

I know there was already a list of reserves but just in case more people pull out.

I have a another batch of a Vienna style lager that I am drinking at the moment cold conditioning at 2 deg. It will remain cold conditioning for at least another week or so, so if need be I can throw it into some bottles.
The first batch has come out very nice and I would have to link it close to a sharers lager (Not one of the bad Scharers :huh: )


----------



## T.D. (30/4/07)

Geez, I must say I wish all of the "reserves" could get a go! I have thoroughly enjoyed each of Nifty's contributions to the last two cases I've been in, and the same goes for Thommo! And add Berto to that list while you're at it! :lol: 

Maybe we should submit 2 cases of stubbies each for the next swap - imagine 48 different beers to try, and nobody missing out!  If the 48 couldn't be made up I'm sure we could find a few brewers who would happily contribute two brews (me being one of them). Something tells me this idea may not be all that popular though...  h34r:


----------



## Trent (30/4/07)

TD
I could probably go for the stubbies call, but I think it would turn out to be a bit of a logistical nightmare for the poor sorters!
Anyway, I am still debating what kind of beer to go with, and will probably just end up doing a stock standard APA. Not for sure yet, but that is probably what I am leaning towards. Do we have a swap date yet? Dont wanna brew too early, as I find APA's tend to be at their best within a month or so of bottling.
All the best
Trent


----------



## Tony (30/4/07)

is there a list for the december Xmas case yet?

I have finished with the whole house thing and ready to brew for the people.

mmmmmmmmm rauchbier, roggenbier, oooooo christmas beer with cinamon and nutmeg........mmmmmmmmmm

cheers


----------



## T.D. (30/4/07)

Trent said:


> TD
> I could probably go for the stubbies call, but I think it would turn out to be a bit of a logistical nightmare for the poor sorters!



Yep, a very valid point...


----------



## KoNG (30/4/07)

berto said:


> Hey all,
> I have been following eagerly but thinking i was going to miss a start in this one.
> Looks like i might have to have a read over all of the things being brewed so far and comeup with something I cna brew in the next week or 2. Hopefully all goes to plan ok.


All yours Berto, i probably wouldnt have brewed in the next week or 2, so your ahead of me. Enjoy the case.

Thommo, maybe i should have waited a little longer to give up my post, would have enjoyed handing over to another blue & white halve...! hope you still get to fly the flag.

Later
KoNG


----------



## Josh (2/5/07)

Tony said:


> is there a list for the december Xmas case yet?
> 
> I have finished with the whole house thing and ready to brew for the people.
> 
> ...


Funny you mention cinnamon and nutmeg. I had only minimal amount of coriander seeds so I added 7g of each of cinamon and nutmeg to a wit fermented with Wyeast 3944 Belgian Wit. Tastes different, but not in a terribly bad way. 

Not that it'll be the Xmas in July beer. I'm working on a German Pils for that.


----------



## ForkBoy (7/5/07)

Well, the beer gods smiled at me on the weekend.

I was pondering how or where I would find 28 bottles and two milk-crates for the case-swap.

...and behold! Council cleanup weekend, and someone is ditching their old homebrew kit - 36 quality long-necks cleaned, and packed in milk-crates, ready to go! 

/raises glass to the beer gods
cheers!


----------



## Duff (8/5/07)

Well gang, I'm going to have to pull out.

In between this damn thesis are presentations (2 interstate within the next couple of months), a little more consulting (again interstate), more teaching and hopefully a potential move at some point. Last weekend was a nice break, but my weekends are getting alot busier over the next few months.

Hopefully someone can step up and be the central collection/swap point.

Next in line was Thommo, you're up mate.

Cheers.

-----

1.Thommo
2. Josh
3. davekate
4. Barramundi
5. Slurpdog
6. redbeard
7. shonky
8. Stuster
9. DJR
10. Trent
11. Craig
12. Punter
13. T.D.
14. Doc
15. goatherder
16. Stephen
17. beer slayer
18. Berto
19. Petesbrew
20. DC82
21. Crozdog
22. Homebrewworld
23. Linz
24. Shmick
25. PoMo
26. Brewer
27.Les the Weizguy
28. Forkboy


Next reserves:

1. Nifty
2. Kabooby12


----------



## PostModern (8/5/07)

Ah that's a shame, Duff. I really enjoy the beers from the 19th Hole brewery. Is someone also needed to step up and take over the distribution? (Not volunteering, as I'm kinda out of the way, but getting the wheels turning).


----------



## Thommo (8/5/07)

I'm sad to see it's you pull out Duff, the case won't be the same without you. Can definitely step up to the plate though. I originally posted when I put my name down for a back up that I'd be attempting some sort of Old Peculiar, but now I am not so sure. Haven't had a chance for a test run of that one. I will have a think tonight and see what I can come up with.

Once the swap is done I'll bring some of them down to share with you Duff...we'll call it a thesis break!!! Kel should fall for that, won't she???

Can't volunteer my place for the swap as it's too small, however I offer my services to whoever steps up as the point of distribution to help out with the packing.

Cheers,
Thommo.


----------



## Doc (8/5/07)

Thats a bugger Duff. I guess career has to come first.
I hope you knock off the doctorate this year in time for the Xmas case at Xmas :beerbang:

Beers,
Doc


----------



## petesbrew (8/5/07)

A damn shame indeed, Duff.  
Anyway, all the best with work, mate.

Pete


----------



## nifty (8/5/07)

Duff said:


> Well gang, I'm going to have to pull out.
> 
> In between this damn thesis are presentations (2 interstate within the next couple of months), a little more consulting (again interstate), more teaching and hopefully a potential move at some point. Last weekend was a nice break, but my weekends are getting alot busier over the next few months.
> 
> ...




Looking back through the thread, Gulpa is the next reserve in line.

cheers

nifty


----------



## Barramundi (8/5/07)

Pity that Duff , but a mans gotta do what a mans gotta do , so whos up for running the show now ??

if things get super deperate ill volunteer as the sorter/ sorting house , but im in southern sydney area so that may or may not suit others ....

could be the southern drop off point if beerslayer wants a break from it this year too...

let me know ....


----------



## KoNG (8/5/07)

jeeez, another one, bummer Duff... maybe we 'pull-outs' can have a xmas in september case... :lol:
I'm sure your drop off 'hospitality' will be missed.

up to the plate Thommo...


----------



## Gulpa (8/5/07)

nifty said:


> Looking back through the thread, Gulpa is the next reserve in line.
> 
> cheers
> 
> nifty



Thanks Nifty,

Im still keen to get a run. Im racking a potential entry on 
the w/e. I hope its OK. 

Cheers,
Andrew.


----------



## redbeard (8/5/07)

I bottled my apa tonight. are we writing our numbers on the cap ? Should we label which crates are ours as well ?

I havent bottled for 6mths, so when adding the dextrose, got some foaming out the top, before capping. hope they're not bottle bombs 

cheers


----------



## Josh (8/5/07)

I have the space, but St Marys is not really handy for many people. Still, if there's not a more approriate venue available, I can do it here.


----------



## petesbrew (9/5/07)

Hey Guys,

We can do the swap at my place if needed.
I can't really say I've got a huge amount of garage space for a collection point though, with bathroom renovation stuff building up, but I should be able to accommodate a few.

I'm only 10 minutes away from Duff's place - at Carlingford, not far from the M2/pennant hills road turnoff.

The swap date still has to be decided though, doesn't it?
Pete


----------



## DrewCarey82 (9/5/07)

Guys I really hate to do this, but I dont want to put it off any longer and be unfair to the reserve that takes my spot.

Can the next reserve take my spot as due to moving I wont be able to recieve any brews over the next couple of months and even putting it on will be a killer.

Thanks and sorry for the inconvenience.


----------



## Fents (9/5/07)

DrewCarey82 said:


> Guys I really hate to do this, but I dont want to put it off any longer and be unfair to the reserve that takes my spot.
> 
> Can the next reserve take my spot as due to moving I wont be able to recieve any brews over the next couple of months and even putting it on will be a killer.
> 
> Thanks and sorry for the inconvenience.



Fresh Work Kit ---> Ferment ---> Swap ---> Tell em its an AG


----------



## Stuster (9/5/07)

You up for it, nifty?

petesbrew (and josh), fantastic that you are stepping up to the plate. The date that was banded around IIRC was the end of June, probably the 30th. I guess if you are the main man, you get to have some say in that though.  

Duff, ya wuss. Work and beer go together. At least, I think they do. Don't they? :unsure: :lol:


----------



## DrewCarey82 (9/5/07)

I was thinking that the fresh wort kit would be the go.

But my concious would niggle at it to much, plus the logistics of it would shit me to tears as I am not even to sure were I'll be living come July!

Eviction date is 7/7 so its going to be a hectic time for me.


----------



## nifty (9/5/07)

Gulpa's next in line.

cheers

nifty


----------



## Stuster (9/5/07)

Oops. Sorry Gulpa. You up for it then? :super:


----------



## Gulpa (9/5/07)

Stuster said:


> Oops. Sorry Gulpa. You up for it then? :super:



Yep. Very happy to step up. Racking to secondary on the w/end. Was going to be an American Brown but its looking more like an Amber  .

Id be getting a brew down Nifty if I were you  .

Cheers,
Andrew.

-----

1.Thommo
2. Josh
3. davekate
4. Barramundi
5. Slurpdog
6. redbeard
7. shonky
8. Stuster
9. DJR
10. Trent
11. Craig
12. Punter
13. T.D.
14. Doc
15. goatherder
16. Stephen
17. beer slayer
18. Berto
19. Petesbrew
20. Gulpa
21. Crozdog
22. Homebrewworld
23. Linz
24. Shmick
25. PoMo
26. Brewer
27.Les the Weizguy
28. Forkboy


Next reserves:

1. Nifty
2. Kabooby12


----------



## petesbrew (14/5/07)

Stuster said:


> You up for it, nifty?
> 
> petesbrew (and josh), fantastic that you are stepping up to the plate. The date that was banded around IIRC was the end of June, probably the 30th. I guess if you are the main man, you get to have some say in that though.
> 
> Duff, ya wuss. Work and beer go together. At least, I think they do. Don't they? :unsure: :lol:



30th June sounds good so far. Lets hope for sunny weather, as if it rains it'll be cramped inside (small loungeroom issues).
Pete


----------



## Doc (14/5/07)

petesbrew said:


> 30th June sounds good so far. Lets hope for sunny weather, as if it rains it'll be cramped inside (small loungeroom issues).
> Pete



30 June. Holy crap. I haven't even brewed it yet. I know there are a few others in the boat.

Doc


----------



## Stuster (14/5/07)

Still seven weeks, Doc. Should be time, although maybe not enough for a Biere de Mars.


----------



## DJR (14/5/07)

30th june - that means 6-7 weeks. 6.5 weeks worth of carbonation in the Altbier if i bottle it this week - tasting pretty good in the fridge at the moment....

Looking forward to the case swap, just finishing up some of the Xmas case now


----------



## Barramundi (14/5/07)

so is this gonna be a drop off and collect after sorting swap like the xmas case or a meet and greet at petes place ??? if its the first option we need to establish some drop off points , will probably have to in any case as im sure not all 28 will make it on the day if that be the case


----------



## PostModern (14/5/07)

My stout is in the fermenter and bubbling away on Whitbread Ale yeast. Smells good.

Was someone volunteering for a Southern drop-off point?


----------



## Barramundi (14/5/07)

ill volunteer for southern drop , but first we need to establish whether is just a drop off and collect swap i think it worked best that way last time ... without wanting to rain on Petes parade i dont think a garthering will work for such a large number of swappers
ill also volunteer as the main sorting location but my whereabouts may not be ideal for this , we need guys from the other areas to have a drop off volunteer too .... please advise .....

we'd better get our act together guys , Duff has run these things to perfection in the past , wouldnt want it to fall over just coz he aint steering the ship, 

the end of june isnt that far away now , so guys put your hands up and step forward ....


----------



## Josh (14/5/07)

I guess the ultimate drop off and sort location will be Pete's place. So once all of the people from your region have dropped into your place, you can then take the lot to Pete's place for sorting.

If Nifty gets a run, we'll pretty much be the only far west brewers. So it won't be hard for us to drop the cases off at Pete's.


----------



## petesbrew (15/5/07)

Hey guys, thats cool if my place is just the swap point and not an actual meet & greet. (And the date could be pushed back to july if needed)

If you guys wanna work out the actual logistics of the event that's cool, as this is the first case swap I've done. And if anyone else thinks their place is a bit more "central" that's fine. Just tell me what I have to do.
Whoever comes round on the day is welcome.... The bar fridge will be stocked.

better taste my dark ale this week to see if it's good too!

Pete


----------



## Barramundi (15/5/07)

OK cool so petes place is now the central drop off point and sort and re pick up point , im southern drop off , where else do we need drop off points ....
i think there are guys up north in newcastle arent there ???

cmon guys its your swap come forward and be counted .....


just ran through the xmas swap thread and the drop offs were southern newcastle and central (ie Petes) so looks likw we need a newcastle guy if there are swappers up that way ...


----------



## Linz (15/5/07)

Last time there were Gongers involved...they dropped at my place(S/W). Also the south drop was Beerslayer at bexley. I then, on the swap day, swung by Beerslayers' and collected the south cases and ran to Duffs. SWAP. Then run and drop back at Beerslayers'. Then home and the Gongers dropped thru here to collect when they were ready.

BUT

I dont have the 'purpose built' van anymore, but Slurpdog said he might be able to supply a trailer and tow vehicle.....


----------



## Slurpdog (15/5/07)

Linz said:


> Last time there were Gongers involved...they dropped at my place(S/W). Also the south drop was Beerslayer at bexley. I then, on the swap day, swung by Beerslayers' and collected the south cases and ran to Duffs. SWAP. Then run and drop back at Beerslayers'. Then home and the Gongers dropped thru here to collect when they were ready.
> 
> BUT
> 
> I dont have the 'purpose built' van anymore, but Slurpdog said he might be able to supply a trailer and tow vehicle.....



Just name the date and where I'm headed and I'll have it sorted for the south westers.
Will all the south westers be dropping off at my place?
I'll grab the work van (a big trnasit van) so there's plenty of room in it.


----------



## Tony (15/5/07)

OK

just for my knowledge, is this a NSW case swap or a sydney case swap?

Just wondering so if i get in fot the december one, will i have to drive to stdnet to do the swap?

cheers


----------



## Linz (15/5/07)

Tony,

they usually send them all down in one hit from the north


----------



## Tony (15/5/07)

oh ok
cool

as long as its possibe\le

ha

watch i will missoout by one again this time round too 

cheers


----------



## Barramundi (16/5/07)

looks like slurpdog has the main part of the transport covered .. im happy to take the southerners and who ever else wants to drop off at my place out to pete's how do we get the stuff down from up north then ??


perhaps we need to start a list of who wants to drop off at what location


----------



## PostModern (16/5/07)

Good work Barra. I'm happy to drop at your place. I pass thru Arncliffe about once a month when the Mrs and I drive into town for work. Save Linz the extra space for transport issue.

If worst comes to worst and there's no-one with a vehicle suitable to move the Southies to the central swap, let me know and I'll try and organise a mercy dash with my family truckster which would fit about 12 milk crates one level deep and could probably stack three layers without too much drama, with suitable packing material to prevent tipping, etc.


----------



## Barramundi (16/5/07)

LISTINGS OF WHO IS DROPPING WHERE .....

Barra's In Arncliffe , 

Barra
Post Modern


Direct To Petes Place in Carlingford ,





Someone's place as yet no know in Newcastle , 


fill your names in guys so we kno who's goin where ....

also need a cut off date for the drop offs , perhaps the last saturday in june or first one in july , so they can be recollected mid july ???


----------



## Doc (16/5/07)

LISTINGS OF WHO IS DROPPING WHERE .....

Barra's In Arncliffe , 

Barra
Post Modern

Direct To Petes Place in Carlingford ,
Doc

Someone's place as yet no know in Newcastle , 
fill your names in guys so we kno who's goin where ....

also need a cut off date for the drop offs , perhaps the last saturday in june or first one in july , so they can be recollected mid july ???


----------



## Thommo (16/5/07)

LISTINGS OF WHO IS DROPPING WHERE .....

Barra's In Arncliffe , 
Barra
Post Modern

Direct To Petes Place in Carlingford ,
Petesbrew
Thommo

Someone's place as yet no know in Newcastle , 
fill your names in guys so we kno who's goin where ....

also need a cut off date for the drop offs , perhaps the last saturday in june or first one in july , so they can be recollected mid july ???


----------



## Barramundi (16/5/07)

Thommo said:


> LISTINGS OF WHO IS DROPPING WHERE .....
> 
> Barra's In Arncliffe ,
> Barra
> ...




ya chopped doc out Thommo *LOL*


----------



## Gulpa (16/5/07)

LISTINGS OF WHO IS DROPPING WHERE .....

Barra's In Arncliffe , 
Barra
Post Modern

Direct To Petes Place in Carlingford ,
Petesbrew
Thommo
Doc
Gulpa

Someone's place as yet no know in Newcastle , 
fill your names in guys so we kno who's goin where ....


----------



## shonky (16/5/07)

LISTINGS OF WHO IS DROPPING WHERE .....

Barra's In Arncliffe , 
Barra
Post Modern
Shonky


Direct To Petes Place in Carlingford ,
Petesbrew
Thommo
Doc
Gulpa

Someone's place as yet no know in Newcastle , 
fill your names in guys so we kno who's goin where ....



Sorry I can't help with the distribution but don't have a car so rely on public transport. I work in Kogarah so will be able to drop at Barra's on the way to or from work. Happy to help sorting them all out though. Appreciate all who are making this case swap happen, cheers everyone :super:


----------



## Barramundi (16/5/07)

shonky said:


> LISTINGS OF WHO IS DROPPING WHERE .....
> 
> Barra's In Arncliffe ,
> Barra
> ...




i dont see you walkin up the hill to my place with 2 milk crates of longies under your arms mate .... im often around alexandria area on weekend so im sure we can work something out which doesnt require you to cart beers on trains ... gimme a yell when your brewed and ready to bring them over and we will sort it


----------



## 3GumsBrewing (16/5/07)

*LISTINGS OF WHO IS DROPPING WHERE .....*

Barra's In Arncliffe ,  
Barra
Post Modern
Shonky


Direct To Petes Place in Carlingford ,
Petesbrew
Thommo
Doc
Gulpa
DK (davekate)

Someone's place as yet no know in Newcastle ,  
fill your names in guys so we kno who's goin where ....


----------



## Slurpdog (16/5/07)

So far from the South West it's only me and Linz so if anyone wants to drop off at Holsworthy or Glen Alpine (Linz's place) I can get their cases to Carlingford.


----------



## petesbrew (16/5/07)

The room in my garage... Looks like I need to make some room for these 56 crates  
Did some measuring and they'll fit okay, but sorting will be done out back!


That's the big brew day belgian on the left! yum yum yum


----------



## Punter (16/5/07)

Guys, I live on the Central Coast, only about 40 min from Newcastle.
I'll offer my place as a drop off/ pick up joint for the Northies
if its convenient for others. I work in Artarmon and can do the run to the other drop
off point. Not much room here in my shoebox, but if no one else offers it will do.
How many are there up this way? 
If your not too far from me I may even be able
to drive around and pick some crates up.
If this is no good or there is another more central person, let me know.
Cheers





LISTINGS OF WHO IS DROPPING WHERE .....

Barra's In Arncliffe ,
Barra
Post Modern
Shonky


Direct To Petes Place in Carlingford ,
Petesbrew
Thommo
Doc
Gulpa
DK (davekate)

Someone's place as yet no know in Newcastle ,
fill your names in guys so we kno who's goin where ....


----------



## Linz (16/5/07)

LISTINGS OF WHO IS DROPPING WHERE .....

Barra's In Arncliffe ,
Barra
Post Modern
Shonky
Linz



Direct To Petes Place in Carlingford ,
Petesbrew
Thommo
Doc
Gulpa
DK (davekate)

Someone's place as yet no know in Newcastle ,
fill your names in guys so we kno who's goin where ....


----------



## shonky (16/5/07)

Cheers Barra, that would be great. You've got a point now I think about how much 28 longnecks will weigh!

Got plenty of mates at work with cars that I can borrow as well so I'm sure we will be able to work something out.

Hoping to bottle weekend after next - mine's an IPA, still green so not sure how she'll turn out, but nice and strong ~ 6.1%!
Shonky


----------



## Weizguy (16/5/07)

LISTINGS OF WHO IS DROPPING WHERE .....

Barra's In Arncliffe ,
Barra
Post Modern
Shonky
Linz


Direct To Petes Place in Carlingford ,
Petesbrew
Thommo
Doc
Gulpa
DK (davekate)
_
Someone's place as yet not known in Newcastle_ , I volunteer Mark's shop due to historical precedent
Hope that's OK, MHB?


Trent
goatherder
Stephen
Les the Weizguy
Schmick

fill your names in guys so we kno who's goin where ....


I have signed up all the guys I know from base-station Newie. They can move/remove their names as required.
Thanks for the offer, Punter. Not required yet, but pls stay available. Who knows. These things can get a bit crazy :huh: 
Seth


----------



## ForkBoy (16/5/07)

LISTINGS OF WHO IS DROPPING WHERE .....

Barra's In Arncliffe ,
Barra
Post Modern
Shonky
Linz

Direct To Petes Place in Carlingford ,
Petesbrew
Thommo
Doc
Gulpa
DK (davekate)
Forkboy
_
Someone's place as yet not known in Newcastle_ , I volunteer Mark's shop due to historical precedent
Hope that's OK, MHB?
Trent
goatherder
Stephen
Les the Weizguy
Schmick


----------



## redbeard (16/5/07)

LISTINGS OF WHO IS DROPPING WHERE .....

Barra's In Arncliffe ,
Barra
Post Modern
Shonky
Linz

Direct To Petes Place in Carlingford ,
Petesbrew
Thommo
Doc
Gulpa
DK (davekate)
Forkboy
redbeard

_
Someone's place as yet not known in Newcastle_ , I volunteer Mark's shop due to history stuff
Hope that's OK, MHB?
Trent
goatherder
Stephen
Les the Gose Weizguy
Schmick



Shonky, im close to Alexandria, so could pickup / dropoff yours if you like.

cheers


----------



## Doc (17/5/07)

LISTINGS OF WHO IS DROPPING WHERE .....

Barra's In Arncliffe ,
Barra
Post Modern
Shonky
Linz

Direct To Petes Place in Carlingford ,
Petesbrew
Thommo
Gulpa
DK (davekate)
Forkboy
redbeard

_
Someone's place as yet not known in Newcastle_ , I volunteer Mark's shop due to history stuff
Hope that's OK, MHB?
Trent
goatherder
Stephen
Les the Gose Weizguy
Schmick
Shonky, im close to Alexandria, so could pickup / dropoff yours if you like.

I've removed my name from the dropoff list.
I'm going to have to pull out of the swap. I was still optimistic that I'd be ready, but overnight I've had finally confirmation that I'm off to the US for the end of June. Bascially there is not way I'd get my entry brewed, fermented and bottled ready for the swap.
Sorry guys.
Step up next standby.

Doc


----------



## Doc (17/5/07)

1.Thommo
2. Josh
3. davekate
4. Barramundi
5. Slurpdog
6. redbeard
7. shonky
8. Stuster
9. DJR
10. Trent
11. Craig
12. Punter
13. T.D.
14. Doc
15. goatherder
16. Stephen
17. beer slayer
18. Berto
19. Petesbrew
20. Gulpa
21. Crozdog
22. Homebrewworld
23. Linz
24. Shmick
25. PoMo
26. Brewer
27.Les the Weizguy
28. Forkboy


Next reserves:

1. Nifty
2. Kabooby12

Looks like you are up next Nifty. Are you able to take my spot ?

Doc


----------



## T.D. (17/5/07)

Geez they're dropping like flies!!!  

I am on the northern beaches, but work in Camperdown. Not really sure what the best option is for my swap point - I reckon I'm smack in between the two!  ). Can I just clarify the plan though? We are not going to drop off and pick up all in one go are we? With cases coming from so many different places around NSW all we need is one small hiccup and the whole coordination goes out the window! Or are we just dropping off at our closest dropoff point and then picking the crates up again at a later date? Sorry, I'm just a bit confused about what the plan is...


----------



## petesbrew (17/5/07)

Hey TD. From what I understand, everyone's dropping them off over time, then picking them up later on (gives me a chance to sort them once they all arrive, with help from Josh & whoever else wants). Anyone to clarify on this point?

Doc, Nooooooo!!!!  Damn it, I was looking forward to your Mega-hopped contribution, mainly to pour a glass and shove it in Shaz's face, "this is what the doctor ordered!" Have fun in the US anyway. :beer: 
Pete


----------



## Punter (17/5/07)

> I volunteer Mark's shop due to historical precedent
> Hope that's OK, MHB?
> 
> 
> ...



No worries Les, sounds like a better option for everyone if Mark doesnt mind.
Will have to do some shopping at Marks around that time anyway.
LISTINGS OF WHO IS DROPPING WHERE .....

Barra's In Arncliffe ,
Barra
Post Modern
Shonky
Linz

Direct To Petes Place in Carlingford ,
Petesbrew
Thommo
Gulpa
DK (davekate)
Forkboy
redbeard


Someone's place as yet not known in Newcastle , I volunteer Mark's shop due to history stuff
Hope that's OK, MHB?
Trent
goatherder
Stephen
Les the Gose Weizguy
Schmick
Punter


----------



## nifty (17/5/07)

Doc said:


> 1.Thommo
> 2. Josh
> 3. davekate
> 4. Barramundi
> ...



Sorry to hear you are pulling out Doc. I'll step up and take your place, although they're big shoes to fill.

I've just had a crack at an esb, it's in the no chill cube at the moment. I've never made this before, so I hope people don't mind being guinea pigs.

cheers

nifty

1. Thommo
2. Josh
3. davekate
4. Barramundi
5. Slurpdog
6. redbeard
7. shonky
8. Stuster
9. DJR
10. Trent
11. Craig
12. Punter
13. T.D.
14. Nifty
15. goatherder
16. Stephen
17. beer slayer
18. Berto
19. Petesbrew
20. Gulpa
21. Crozdog
22. Homebrewworld
23. Linz
24. Shmick
25. PoMo
26. Brewer
27.Les the Weizguy
28. Forkboy

Next reserves:
1. Kabooby12


----------



## T.D. (17/5/07)

petesbrew said:


> Hey TD. From what I understand, everyone's dropping them off over time, then picking them up later on (gives me a chance to sort them once they all arrive, with help from Josh & whoever else wants). Anyone to clarify on this point?
> 
> Doc, Nooooooo!!!!  Damn it, I was looking forward to your Mega-hopped contribution, mainly to pour a glass and shove it in Shaz's face, "this is what the doctor ordered!" Have fun in the US anyway. :beer:
> Pete



That sounds good to me Pete. Thanks for the clarification :beer:


----------



## Stuster (17/5/07)

petesbrew said:


> Hey TD. From what I understand, everyone's dropping them off over time, then picking them up later on (gives me a chance to sort them once they all arrive, with help from Josh & whoever else wants). Anyone to clarify on this point?



Well, if you are willing, pete, we could still do the meet n greet thing on the day. Those who can make it on the day you nominate (maybe the last weekend of June or the first weekend of July) could come, do the sort, have a chat and :chug: a beer or two, then take the cases with them. Could mean less travel for those who can make it, as well as a social day. Those who can't make it can just make sure the beers get there before that day and can pick them up after that day - basically the same deal. It'll also mean you don't have to store too many beers at your place, pete.  

What do you think?

Barra's In Arncliffe ,
Barra
Post Modern
Shonky
Linz

Direct To Petes Place in Carlingford ,
Petesbrew
Thommo
Gulpa
DK (davekate)
Forkboy
redbeard
Stuster

Someone's place as yet not known in Newcastle , I volunteer Mark's shop due to history stuff
Hope that's OK, MHB?
Trent
goatherder
Stephen
Les the Goose Weizguy
Schmick
Punter


----------



## T.D. (17/5/07)

Barra's In Arncliffe ,
Barra
Post Modern
Shonky
Linz

Direct To Petes Place in Carlingford ,
Petesbrew
Thommo
Gulpa
DK (davekate)
Forkboy
redbeard
Stuster
T.D.

Someone's place as yet not known in Newcastle , I volunteer Mark's shop due to history stuff
Hope that's OK, MHB?
Trent
goatherder
Stephen
Les the Goose Weizguy
Schmick
Punter


----------



## petesbrew (17/5/07)

Stuster said:


> Well, if you are willing, pete, we could still do the meet n greet thing on the day. Those who can make it on the day you nominate (maybe the last weekend of June or the first weekend of July) could come, do the sort, have a chat and :chug: a beer or two, then take the cases with them. Could mean less travel for those who can make it, as well as a social day. Those who can't make it can just make sure the beers get there before that day and can pick them up after that day - basically the same deal. It'll also mean you don't have to store too many beers at your place, pete.
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> ...




Sounds great to me, Stu. 
Basically, whoever turns up on the day is more than welcome. I'll pull out the best beerglasses, and crack out the chips 'n' dip.

If it suits Shaz, I can put it back a week or two, but I've kinda locked that date in *(Saturday 30th June)*, as she's planning all kinds of crap around it. 

What's the general consensus for the date?

by the way, for ease of sorting, are we numbering the caps with our designated swap number?, say, mine's 19. I shall have a label as well.
Pete


----------



## Stuster (17/5/07)

petesbrew said:


> Sounds great to me, Stu.
> Basically, whoever turns up on the day is more than welcome. I'll pull out the best beerglasses, and crack out the chips 'n' dip.
> 
> If it suits Shaz, I can put it back a week or two, but I've kinda locked that date in *(Saturday 30th June)*, as she's planning all kinds of crap around it.
> ...



Ok. If that suits you, I say let's lock it in as Saturday 30th June. Works for me anyway. I should be there on the day to help with the sort and the dip.

Labelling your bottle caps with the number you are in the case list worked very well last time IMO.


----------



## petesbrew (17/5/07)

Sweet, Will PM around my address closer to the date.


----------



## 3GumsBrewing (17/5/07)

Stuster said:


> Labelling your bottle caps with the number you are in the case list worked very well last time IMO.



Mmmmmm.... I bottled mine weeks ago, labled it - DK :blink: 
HP

The 30th is fine with me, I only live down the road but will have a 4 week old boy/girl at that stage, not to sure if i can hang around and help. We will see how sleep deprived we are!!

Cheers
DK


----------



## Thommo (17/5/07)

I'd suggest doing the numbers thing. I think I remember Duff saying it made the last swap go abit quicker.

30th June sounds fine by me. It's still 6 weeks away so that should give every one enough time.


----------



## petesbrew (17/5/07)

Woohoo. Just looking at the dates, and my Belgian Strong Ale, from the Hills Brewers Big Brew Day, will be ready to try that day! :super: 

It'll be just on 2 weeks in the bottle, so it's perfect timing! 
Looking forward to trying it out on whoever's around!
 :beer:


----------



## Barramundi (17/5/07)

T.D. said:


> Geez they're dropping like flies!!!
> 
> I am on the northern beaches, but work in Camperdown. Not really sure what the best option is for my swap point - I reckon I'm smack in between the two!  ). Can I just clarify the plan though? We are not going to drop off and pick up all in one go are we? With cases coming from so many different places around NSW all we need is one small hiccup and the whole coordination goes out the window! Or are we just dropping off at our closest dropoff point and then picking the crates up again at a later date? Sorry, I'm just a bit confused about what the plan is...




drop off at nominated point by a yet to be set date , probably 1-2 weeks pre sort date , then pick up from same place you dropped off (unless your going to petes on the day) about a week after sort , obviously to be arranged with the drop off point peoples .....

and as Stuster has said guys dont forget to put your number on the bottle cap even if your putting labels on the bottles numbers are still required as they make sorting so much easier .....


----------



## craig maher (17/5/07)

Barra's In Arncliffe ,
Barra
Post Modern
Shonky
Linz

Direct To Petes Place in Carlingford ,
Petesbrew
Thommo
Gulpa
DK (davekate)
Forkboy
redbeard
Stuster
T.D.

Someone's place as yet not known in Newcastle , I volunteer Mark's shop due to history stuff
Hope that's OK, MHB?
Trent
goatherder
Stephen
Les the Goose Weizguy
Schmick
Punter
Craig

Sorry guys have been off the air for the last couple of day.
Another one for Newcastle.


----------



## Barramundi (17/5/07)

coming along nicely now , theres quite a few guys up there around newcastle isnt there ....


----------



## craig maher (17/5/07)

Barramundi said:


> coming along nicely now , theres quite a few guys up there around newcastle isnt there ....




Yes.....yes there is.
For the record I will be making a Roggenbier for the swap :beer:


----------



## shmick (18/5/07)

Spoke to MHB today and he generously agreed/confirmed to be the drop off point for the Newcastle guys.

He even offered to transport the contributiond to Sydney in his ute for the swap as long as it's outside of 'shop hours' which I reckon is very generous.

I'm sure the Novocastrians can organise some sort of a reward for his time and fuel if we take him up on the offer  

Punter - if you have any dramas getting your case to MHB's flick me a pm and I'll drop them up with mine.

:chug:


----------



## Barramundi (18/5/07)

good stuff MHB !!! , still a few swappers havent confirmed a drop off point .... get onto it guys , july is flying towards us ......


----------



## goatherder (18/5/07)

Nice work MHB! I'll arrange a care package.

My case Bock is a week in primary and bubbling along nicely...


----------



## Stuster (18/5/07)

Transferred by Xmas case beer (a Biere de Garde) to secondary yesterday. It was strange to do it since I do it so rarely. Tasted warm, malty, and already pretty smooth. I'm really enjoying that 1007 yeast. :chug: 

If we Sydneysiders ordered some stuff from MHB, could an afternoon at the swap party count as a business trip? :lol:


----------



## Weizguy (18/5/07)

Stuster said:


> Transferred by Xmas case beer (a Biere de Garde) to secondary yesterday. It was strange to do it since I do it so rarely. Tasted warm, malty, and already pretty smooth. I'm really enjoying that 1007 yeast. :chug:
> 
> If we Sydneysiders ordered some stuff from MHB, could an afternoon at the swap party count as a business trip? :lol:


hop-based anti-foam?

I'd say it depends on how full the ute is from the case beer. Anti-foam only takes a little space.

I start my ale this weekend. Overnight acid rest on Saturday night at an initial temp of 38C.
Mmmm, sour salty, coriander-flavoured wheat ale. Any final objections?
If the beer comes out wrong, I have a cunning backup plan: Yank wheat or a Kolsch.

Beerz
Seth


----------



## Barramundi (19/5/07)

gotta rack my robust porter to secondary today sometime .... ferment seemed to go well .... hopefully drinking it goes just as well too...


----------



## T.D. (19/5/07)

Just finished bottling my honey-brown lager. Tasted pretty good out of the fermenter - Nice and malty, you can taste the toasty brown malt :chug: . Nice subtle hop flavour too from the Styrian Goldings and Mittlefrueh. Should be a great winter beer.


----------



## T.D. (19/5/07)

:lol: Uh oh... I just noticed in my brew log that this beer is #87!!!  Lets hope it doesn't turn into a sour bottle bomb!! :unsure:


----------



## petesbrew (19/5/07)

Tried my Dark Ale last night.... Don't you hate it when it's not as good as before? 
A non-offensive dark ale, still nice and smooth and easy to drink. Geez, i hope you guys like it.
Worst comes to worse, I'm putting an emergency draught down tonight on a belgian yeast cake. :blink: 
Pete. (ps, garage is cleaned up and ready for cases... still a month away though)


----------



## PostModern (19/5/07)

My stout has finished fermenting, so I took a little taste. A touch sweeter than I thought it would be, but it's an Oatmeal Stout, so it should be within style. I've a few lagers to rack to secondary before I can rack this, so tomorrow might be time to move beer from vessel to vessel to vessel... and I can pitch yeast on two more brews, too. Sweet as!

I'm looking forward to this swap, sounds like you guys are putting in some nice drops. Cheers! :beer:


----------



## Punter (19/5/07)

my Schwartzbier is on its diacetyl rest at the moment.
Tastes pretty bloody nice so far.
When I heard the date as the 30th June I nearly crapped
myself :blink: thinking It may not be ready.
When the rest is finished, i'll bottle and let it carb up then lager till the swap.
A bit rushed but should be good.


----------



## T.D. (20/5/07)

T.D. said:


> :lol: Uh oh... I just noticed in my brew log that this beer is #87!!!



:lol: And the number I am putting on the caps is... wait for it... *13*!!!! Spooky!!  

Good to hear people's beers are all coming along well - they all sound great!


----------



## homebrewworld.com (20/5/07)

I settled on brewing a APA.
Fermenting 40L nicely at the moment at ambient temps in my garage.

Cheers


----------



## Weizguy (20/5/07)

Working on the Gose now. Saccharification rest at 65C.
Not a lot of acidity in there yet, but we can give it some Lactobacillus or lactic acid later if there's not enough sourness.

If anyone wants to simulate the saltiness, I'm likely to go with 75g sea salt in a 25 litre batch. That's 3g/l if you want to get out your scales and dissolve the salt in a litre of water and taste it. 2g was barely detectable and 3g is there , but not too nasty. I reckon it's brackish enough.

Feedback?

Seth


----------



## Trent (20/5/07)

Cmon Les
We probably dont all have gram scales  . I dont care how salty it is, as long as it is to style (so we can get an idea of how this mythical beer tastes) we will be happy. Maybe you should brew another "Punch in the Face" as a backup! I'll be happy either way then.
All the best 
Trent
PS My beer is still looking like an APA, though I had to ferment it with 1028, cause I had run outta 1056...


----------



## Barramundi (20/5/07)

Guys there are still a few of you who havent named your drop off points , please add your name to the lists ... final drop off date to follow soon ...



Barra's In Arncliffe ,

Barra
Post Modern
Shonky
Linz

Direct To Petes Place in Carlingford ,

Petesbrew
Thommo
Gulpa
DK (davekate)
Forkboy
redbeard
Stuster
T.D.

MHB's Shop in Newcastle( you guys know where it is )
Trent
goatherder
Stephen
Les the Goose Weizguy
Schmick
Punter
Craig


----------



## nifty (20/5/07)

Barra's In Arncliffe ,

Barra
Post Modern
Shonky
Linz

Direct To Petes Place in Carlingford ,

Petesbrew
Thommo
Gulpa
DK (davekate)
Forkboy
redbeard
Stuster
T.D.
nifty

MHB's Shop in Newcastle( you guys know where it is )
Trent
goatherder
Stephen
Les the Goose Weizguy
Schmick
Punter
Craig


----------



## DJR (20/5/07)

Will drop off to MHB... no just kidding, i'll organise a dropoff to you Ned

Barra's In Arncliffe ,

Barra
Post Modern
Shonky
Linz
DJR

Direct To Petes Place in Carlingford ,

Petesbrew
Thommo
Gulpa
DK (davekate)
Forkboy
redbeard
Stuster
T.D.
nifty

MHB's Shop in Newcastle( you guys know where it is )
Trent
goatherder
Stephen
Les the Goose Weizguy
Schmick
Punter
Craig


----------



## Josh (21/5/07)

Barra's In Arncliffe ,

Barra
Post Modern
Shonky
Linz
DJR

Direct To Petes Place in Carlingford ,

Petesbrew
Thommo
Gulpa
DK (davekate)
Forkboy
redbeard
Stuster
T.D.
nifty
Josh

MHB's Shop in Newcastle( you guys know where it is )
Trent
goatherder
Stephen
Les the Goose Weizguy
Schmick
Punter
Craig


----------



## homebrewworld.com (21/5/07)

Barras

ARNCLIFF !


----------



## Barramundi (21/5/07)

Heres the list with numbers next to them to be put onto your caps



Barra's In Arncliffe ,

4. Barramundi
25. Post Modern
7. shonky
23. Linz
9. DJR
22. Homebrewworld
5. Slurpdog
26. Brewer

Direct To Petes Place in Carlingford ,

19. Petesbrew
1. Thommo
20. Gulpa
3. davekate
28. Forkboy
6. redbeard
8. Stuster
13. T.D.
14. Nifty
2. Josh

MHB's Shop in Newcastle( you guys know where it is )

10. Trent
15. goatherder
16. Stephen
27.Les the Weizguy
24. Shmick
12. Punter
11. Craig



these guys are yet to nominate a drop off ... will PM them towards the end of the week to get them on the track...




17. beer slayer
18. Berto
21. Crozdog


----------



## T.D. (21/5/07)

Good job Barra! :beer: 

I have put the recipe for my beer up in the recipe database.


----------



## Slurpdog (21/5/07)

I'll drop off at Barra's at Arncliff.
Barra, are you transporting the cases to Pete's or do you need me to get a van sorted and pick them up from your house and drop them to Pete's?
Let us know and I'll get it sorted.


----------



## Barramundi (22/5/07)

ill do a little check later as to just how many crates i can fit into the Jeep, and let you know slurpdog , but i think it might be a good idea to get a van sorted if you can ...


----------



## petesbrew (22/5/07)

Geez I'm glad I don't have to drive myself and x amount of cases anywhere!

How happy am I for putting my hand up!
:beer:


----------



## Barramundi (22/5/07)

its all good pete , maybe next year you'll be driving while someone else is sortin.. all part of the game , and the good thing ive found about the AHB community everyone is happy to help out where they can ....which is what makes these bigger swaps happen and run so smootly as well as other things that go on as well , ie bottle donations , equipment loans , etc etc etc ...


----------



## Barramundi (22/5/07)

also you guys that have listed my place as your drop off ,pm me when ever you want for address details etc etc ... ill be bottling my beer this weekend for the swap , heres hoping it turns out OK ....


----------



## Slurpdog (22/5/07)

Barramundi said:


> ill do a little check later as to just how many crates i can fit into the Jeep, and let you know slurpdog , but i think it might be a good idea to get a van sorted if you can ...



Cool.
I'll organise the work van for the weekend of the 30th June.
I'll just bring my cases over when I pick up everyone elses on the 30th for the drop off run to Petes place. Easy.


----------



## petesbrew (23/5/07)

Barramundi said:


> also you guys that have listed my place as your drop off ,pm me when ever you want for address details etc etc ... ill be bottling my beer this weekend for the swap , heres hoping it turns out OK ....



Same here. If anyone needs to drop a case off early I'll PM you my details.
Either way, I'll PM them around closer to the date for whoever's turning up.
Pete


----------



## Barramundi (23/5/07)

Slurpdog said:


> Cool.
> I'll organise the work van for the weekend of the 30th June.
> I'll just bring my cases over when I pick up everyone elses on the 30th for the drop off run to Petes place. Easy.




good plan slurpdog .... lets leave it at that to save any confusing later .. good stuff !!!


----------



## brewer (23/5/07)

Barra's In Arncliffe ,

4. Barramundi
25. Post Modern
7. shonky
23. Linz
9. DJR
22. Homebrewworld
5. Slurpdog
26. brewer

Direct To Petes Place in Carlingford ,

19. Petesbrew
1. Thommo
20. Gulpa
3. davekate
28. Forkboy
6. redbeard
8. Stuster
13. T.D.
14. Nifty
2. Josh

MHB's Shop in Newcastle( you guys know where it is )

10. Trent
15. goatherder
16. Stephen
27.Les the Weizguy
24. Shmick
12. Punter
11. Craig


----------



## Barramundi (24/5/07)

OK would the following 3 brewers please stand at attention and add your name to the list of drop off points as listed in post #264 in this thread, you know the deal, cut, paste etc etc etc ....


17. beer slayer
18. Berto
21. Crozdog


cheers !!

have send PM's to the guys in question ....


also BREWER welcome to the forum finally , bout time you knocked up ya first post, good gear !!!!


----------



## petesbrew (24/5/07)

Barramundi said:


> OK would the following 3 brewer please stand at attention and add your name to the list of drop off points as listed in post #264 in this thread, you know the deal, cut, paste etc etc etc ....
> 17. beer slayer
> 18. Berto
> 21. Crozdog
> ...



I just can't believe the name "brewer" hadn't already been taken!


----------



## crozdog (25/5/07)

Sorry Ned, been looking for work lately instead of trawling the forum :angry: 

Barra's In Arncliffe ,

4. Barramundi
25. Post Modern
7. shonky
23. Linz
9. DJR
22. Homebrewworld
5. Slurpdog
26. brewer
21. Crozdog (unless Stu takes my case to Petes h34r: B) )

Direct To Petes Place in Carlingford ,

19. Petesbrew
1. Thommo
20. Gulpa
3. davekate
28. Forkboy
6. redbeard
8. Stuster
13. T.D.
14. Nifty
2. Josh

MHB's Shop in Newcastle( you guys know where it is )

10. Trent
15. goatherder
16. Stephen
27.Les the Weizguy
24. Shmick
12. Punter
11. Craig


----------



## Barramundi (25/5/07)

crozdog said:


> Sorry Ned, been looking for work lately instead of trawling the forum :angry:




all good philip ,was more of a reminder than a demand ... cheers mate , good luck with the job hunt too !!!


----------



## Stuster (25/5/07)

Barra's In Arncliffe ,

4. Barramundi
25. Post Modern
7. shonky
23. Linz
9. DJR
22. Homebrewworld
5. Slurpdog
26. brewer


Direct To Petes Place in Carlingford ,

19. Petesbrew
1. Thommo
20. Gulpa
3. davekate
28. Forkboy
6. redbeard
8. Stuster
21. Crozdog (Stu takes my case to Petes -  )
13. T.D.
14. Nifty
2. Josh

MHB's Shop in Newcastle( you guys know where it is )

10. Trent
15. goatherder
16. Stephen
27.Les the Weizguy
24. Shmick
12. Punter
11. Craig

Done. Good luck with the job hunt, Phil. Should be some time for brewing now though? RIS?


----------



## berto (25/5/07)

Barra's In Arncliffe ,

4. Barramundi
25. Post Modern
7. shonky
23. Linz
9. DJR
22. Homebrewworld
5. Slurpdog
26. brewer
Direct To Petes Place in Carlingford ,

19. Petesbrew
1. Thommo
20. Gulpa
3. davekate
28. Forkboy
6. redbeard
8. Stuster
21. Crozdog (Stu takes my case to Petes -  )
13. T.D.
14. Nifty
2. Josh
18. Berto

MHB's Shop in Newcastle( you guys know where it is )

10. Trent
15. goatherder
16. Stephen
27.Les the Weizguy
24. Shmick
12. Punter
11. Craig


----------



## Weizguy (25/5/07)

Berto,

I believe I am recycling your WLP380 wheat yeast in my Gose.
Recipe here.

Will try to remember to save one for Doc, for feedback and evaluation purposes.

Brewed today, should mature quickly due to being a wheat beer. Expect to pitch a 1 litre culture tomorrow, and allow to ferment at around 18 C.

It's been a long day...what with a stuck sparge, then a slow sparge, and efficiency doubts, and I didn't get to all my errands (but I got to replcae the sea salt, at least).

Beerz
Seth


----------



## Barramundi (26/5/07)

just bottled my swap beer , tasted and smelled great , hope its just as good when its fizzy and in you guys glasses , 

good to see almost all swappers have now nominated their drop offs , has anyone seen beer slayer lately , im guessin his drop off will be at my place seein he is only a couple of suburbs away....


----------



## PostModern (26/5/07)

Barra, are you going to be OK moving 18 crates around or do you want me to bring my beers over on the day you're going to Pete's so we can use my bus?


----------



## Barramundi (26/5/07)

PostModern said:


> Barra, are you going to be OK moving 18 crates around or do you want me to bring my beers over on the day you're going to Pete's so we can use my bus?




think we already have it covered with slurpdogs work van PoMo , but will keep you in mind as a back up if somethin falls over in between now and then ....but no i dont think i can get 18 crates into my car either ...


----------



## homebrewworld.com (26/5/07)

I Just spoke to Beerslayer and he says he will drop at Barra's.


Barra's In Arncliffe ,

4. Barramundi
25. Post Modern
7. shonky
23. Linz
9. DJR
17. Beerslayer
22. Homebrewworld
5. Slurpdog
26. brewer
21. Crozdog (unless Stu takes my case to Petes )

Direct To Petes Place in Carlingford ,

19. Petesbrew
1. Thommo
20. Gulpa
3. davekate
28. Forkboy
6. redbeard
8. Stuster
13. T.D.
14. Nifty
2. Josh

MHB's Shop in Newcastle( you guys know where it is )

10. Trent
15. goatherder
16. Stephen
27.Les the Weizguy
24. Shmick
12. Punter
11. Craig


----------



## Stuster (26/5/07)

Barra's In Arncliffe ,

4. Barramundi
25. Post Modern
7. shonky
23. Linz
9. DJR
17. Beerslayer
22. Homebrewworld
5. Slurpdog
26. brewer

Direct To Petes Place in Carlingford ,

19. Petesbrew
1. Thommo
20. Gulpa
3. davekate
28. Forkboy
6. redbeard
8. Stuster
21. Crozdog (Stu takes my case to Petes - biggrin.gif )
13. T.D.
14. Nifty
2. Josh
18. Berto

MHB's Shop in Newcastle( you guys know where it is )

10. Trent
15. goatherder
16. Stephen
27.Les the Weizguy
24. Shmick
12. Punter
11. Craig

A couple of names had fallen off there. Organised very early this time. Hope the beers live up to the organisation.


----------



## homebrewworld.com (27/5/07)

I bottled my contribution today. American Pale Ale .
Glad i only bottle twice a year.
Cheers


----------



## Barramundi (27/5/07)

homebrewworld.com said:


> I Just spoke to Beerslayer and he says he will drop at Barra's.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## petesbrew (28/5/07)

Address details sent in PM's.
Whoever's turning up, PM me for details
Still need davekate's and MHB's pm details.
Will look later, but must work now.


Pete


----------



## Barramundi (28/5/07)

Guys i have just sent my address to those that have nominated my place as their drop off if anyone didnt get it please let me know....


also i thought now would be a good time to repost the rules that Duff came up with at the beginning of the thread......



1. You will supply 28 bottles of your finest hand crafted to be delivered to a designated drop off point to be determined. There will be drop off points at Barra's in the south of Sydney, Petesbrews place in the north west, and MHB in Newcastle.
2. The bottle shall be either 750 or 800ml tallies. Screwtops are acceptable. NO CHAMPAGNE BOTTLES.
3. Your contribution shall be delivered to the drop off point in milk crates which aid in easy sorting.
4. The places will be limited to the first 28 who register their interest. If there are any extra, then there will be an alternate list opened. If you decide to put your name in now and due to unforseen circumstances have to withdraw close to the swap date, it is your responsibility to find a replacement, otherwise it will be pins in voodoo dolls for 30 days tongue.gif
5. The date for the swap will be determined by the end of May, but at this stage a rough estimate could call it in at June 30, 2007.


----------



## Trent (28/5/07)

Gday
Cannot be arsed to look back through every page of this thing, and as such I dunno if there has been a cut and paste thing that people have been putting their beers on. I have decided to make mine a dry stout - my first attempt too, so you can all be my guinea pigs!
All the best
T.



1. Thommo
2. Josh
3. davekate
4. Barramundi
5. Slurpdog
6. redbeard
7. shonky
8. Stuster
9. DJR
10. Trent - Dry Stout (WY 1084)
11. Craig
12. Punter
13. T.D.
14. Nifty
15. goatherder
16. Stephen
17. beer slayer
18. Berto
19. Petesbrew
20. Gulpa
21. Crozdog
22. Homebrewworld
23. Linz
24. Shmick
25. PoMo
26. Brewer
27.Les the Weizguy
28. Forkboy


----------



## T.D. (29/5/07)

1. Thommo
2. Josh
3. davekate
4. Barramundi
5. Slurpdog
6. redbeard
7. shonky
8. Stuster
9. DJR
10. Trent - Dry Stout (WY 1084)
11. Craig
12. Punter
13. T.D. - Honey-Brown Lager (W34/70) - ready to drink
14. Nifty
15. goatherder
16. Stephen
17. beer slayer
18. Berto
19. Petesbrew - Dark Ale
20. Gulpa
21. Crozdog
22. Homebrewworld
23. Linz
24. Shmick
25. PoMo
26. Brewer
27.Les the Weizguy
28. Forkboy


----------



## Punter (29/5/07)

1. Thommo
2. Josh
3. davekate
4. Barramundi
5. Slurpdog
6. redbeard
7. shonky
8. Stuster
9. DJR
10. Trent - Dry Stout (WY 1084)
11. Craig
12. Punter - Schwartzbier (WLP 833)
13. T.D. - Honey-Brown Lager (W34/70) - ready to drink
14. Nifty
15. goatherder
16. Stephen
17. beer slayer
18. Berto
19. Petesbrew - Dark Ale
20. Gulpa
21. Crozdog
22. Homebrewworld
23. Linz
24. Shmick
25. PoMo
26. Brewer
27.Les the Weizguy
28. Forkboy


----------



## petesbrew (29/5/07)

Punter said:


> 1. Thommo
> 2. Josh
> 3. davekate
> 4. Barramundi
> ...



Just fixed up mine seeing we're showing yeast strains.
(still have to make the brave leap forward to liquid yeasts, sorry)


----------



## DJR (29/5/07)

1. Thommo
2. Josh
3. davekate
4. Barramundi
5. Slurpdog
6. redbeard
7. shonky
8. Stuster
9. DJR - Dusseldorf Altbier - WLP036 - ready to drink
10. Trent - Dry Stout (WY 1084)
11. Craig
12. Punter - Schwartzbier (WLP 833)
13. T.D. - Honey-Brown Lager (W34/70) - ready to drink
14. Nifty
15. goatherder
16. Stephen
17. beer slayer
18. Berto
19. Petesbrew - Dark Ale (S-04) - ready to drink
20. Gulpa
21. Crozdog
22. Homebrewworld
23. Linz
24. Shmick
25. PoMo
26. Brewer
27.Les the Weizguy
28. Forkboy


----------



## PostModern (29/5/07)

1. Thommo
2. Josh
3. davekate
4. Barramundi
5. Slurpdog
6. redbeard
7. shonky
8. Stuster
9. DJR - Dusseldorf Altbier - WLP036 - ready to drink
10. Trent - Dry Stout (WY 1084)
11. Craig
12. Punter - Schwartzbier (WLP 833)
13. T.D. - Honey-Brown Lager (W34/70) - ready to drink
14. Nifty
15. goatherder
16. Stephen
17. beer slayer
18. Berto
19. Petesbrew - Dark Ale (S-04) - ready to drink
20. Gulpa
21. Crozdog
22. Homebrewworld
23. Linz
24. Shmick
25. PoMo - Oatmeal Stout - White Labs WLP017 Whitbread Ale.
26. Brewer
27.Les the Weizguy
28. Forkboy


----------



## Stuster (29/5/07)

1. Thommo
2. Josh
3. davekate
4. Barramundi
5. Slurpdog
6. redbeard
7. shonky
8. Stuster - Biere de Garde - 1007 - ready, but can be kept
9. DJR - Dusseldorf Altbier - WLP036 - ready to drink
10. Trent - Dry Stout (WY 1084)
11. Craig
12. Punter - Schwartzbier (WLP 833)
13. T.D. - Honey-Brown Lager (W34/70) - ready to drink
14. Nifty
15. goatherder
16. Stephen
17. beer slayer
18. Berto
19. Petesbrew - Dark Ale (S-04) - ready to drink
20. Gulpa
21. Crozdog
22. Homebrewworld
23. Linz
24. Shmick
25. PoMo - Oatmeal Stout - White Labs WLP017 Whitbread Ale.
26. Brewer
27.Les the Weizguy
28. Forkboy


----------



## craig maher (29/5/07)

1. Thommo
2. Josh
3. davekate
4. Barramundi
5. Slurpdog
6. redbeard
7. shonky
8. Stuster - Biere de Garde - 1007 - ready, but can be kept
9. DJR - Dusseldorf Altbier - WLP036 - ready to drink
10. Trent - Dry Stout (WY 1084)
11. Craig - Roggenbier WY 3068
12. Punter - Schwartzbier (WLP 833)
13. T.D. - Honey-Brown Lager (W34/70) - ready to drink
14. Nifty
15. goatherder
16. Stephen
17. beer slayer
18. Berto
19. Petesbrew - Dark Ale (S-04) - ready to drink
20. Gulpa
21. Crozdog
22. Homebrewworld
23. Linz
24. Shmick
25. PoMo - Oatmeal Stout - White Labs WLP017 Whitbread Ale.
26. Brewer
27.Les the Weizguy
28. Forkboy


----------



## Weizguy (29/5/07)

1. Thommo
2. Josh
3. davekate
4. Barramundi
5. Slurpdog
6. redbeard
7. shonky
8. Stuster - Biere de Garde - 1007 - ready, but can be kept
9. DJR - Dusseldorf Altbier - WLP036 - ready to drink
10. Trent - Dry Stout (WY 1084)
11. Craig - Roggenbier WY 3068
12. Punter - Schwartzbier (WLP 833)
13. T.D. - Honey-Brown Lager (W34/70) - ready to drink
14. Nifty
15. goatherder
16. Stephen
17. beer slayer
18. Berto
19. Petesbrew - Dark Ale (S-04) - ready to drink
20. Gulpa
21. Crozdog
22. Homebrewworld
23. Linz
24. Shmick
25. PoMo - Oatmeal Stout - White Labs WLP017 Whitbread Ale.
26. Brewer
27.Les the Weizguy - Gose (WLP380)
28. Forkboy


----------



## shmick (29/5/07)

1. Thommo
2. Josh
3. davekate
4. Barramundi
5. Slurpdog
6. redbeard
7. shonky
8. Stuster - Biere de Garde - 1007 - ready, but can be kept
9. DJR - Dusseldorf Altbier - WLP036 - ready to drink
10. Trent - Dry Stout (WY 1084)
11. Craig - Roggenbier WY 3068
12. Punter - Schwartzbier (WLP 833)
13. T.D. - Honey-Brown Lager (W34/70) - ready to drink
14. Nifty
15. goatherder
16. Stephen
17. beer slayer
18. Berto
19. Petesbrew - Dark Ale (S-04) - ready to drink
20. Gulpa
21. Crozdog
22. Homebrewworld
23. Linz
24. Shmick - Special Bitter (WLP002)
25. PoMo - Oatmeal Stout - White Labs WLP017 Whitbread Ale.
26. Brewer
27.Les the Weizguy - Gose (WLP380)
28. Forkboy


----------



## shonky (29/5/07)

1. Thommo
2. Josh
3. davekate
4. Barramundi
5. Slurpdog
6. redbeard
7. shonky - IPA - Coopers PA yeast
8. Stuster - Biere de Garde - 1007 - ready, but can be kept
9. DJR - Dusseldorf Altbier - WLP036 - ready to drink
10. Trent - Dry Stout (WY 1084)
11. Craig - Roggenbier WY 3068
12. Punter - Schwartzbier (WLP 833)
13. T.D. - Honey-Brown Lager (W34/70) - ready to drink
14. Nifty
15. goatherder
16. Stephen
17. beer slayer
18. Berto
19. Petesbrew - Dark Ale (S-04) - ready to drink
20. Gulpa
21. Crozdog
22. Homebrewworld
23. Linz
24. Shmick - Special Bitter (WLP002)
25. PoMo - Oatmeal Stout - White Labs WLP017 Whitbread Ale.
26. Brewer
27.Les the Weizguy - Gose (WLP380)
28. Forkboy


----------



## redbeard (29/5/07)

1. Thommo
2. Josh
3. davekate
4. Barramundi
5. Slurpdog
6. redbeard - Pale Ale - us56 - ready
7. shonky
8. Stuster - Biere de Garde - 1007 - ready, but can be kept
9. DJR - Dusseldorf Altbier - WLP036 - ready to drink
10. Trent - Dry Stout (WY 1084)
11. Craig - Roggenbier WY 3068
12. Punter - Schwartzbier (WLP 833)
13. T.D. - Honey-Brown Lager (W34/70) - ready to drink
14. Nifty
15. goatherder
16. Stephen
17. beer slayer
18. Berto
19. Petesbrew - Dark Ale (S-04) - ready to drink
20. Gulpa
21. Crozdog
22. Homebrewworld
23. Linz
24. Shmick - Special Bitter (WLP002)
25. PoMo - Oatmeal Stout - White Labs WLP017 Whitbread Ale.
26. Brewer
27.Les the Weizguy - Gose (WLP380)
28. Forkboy


----------



## DJR (29/5/07)

Shonky's got lost...


1. Thommo
2. Josh
3. davekate
4. Barramundi - Robust Porter - US 56 - bottled 26/5/07
5. Slurpdog
6. redbeard - Pale Ale - us56 - ready
7. shonky - IPA - Coopers PA yeast
8. Stuster - Biere de Garde - 1007 - ready, but can be kept
9. DJR - Dusseldorf Altbier - WLP036 - ready to drink
10. Trent - Dry Stout (WY 1084)
11. Craig - Roggenbier WY 3068
12. Punter - Schwartzbier (WLP 833)
13. T.D. - Honey-Brown Lager (W34/70) - ready to drink
14. Nifty
15. goatherder
16. Stephen
17. beer slayer
18. Berto
19. Petesbrew - Dark Ale (S-04) - ready to drink
20. Gulpa
21. Crozdog
22. Homebrewworld
23. Linz
24. Shmick - Special Bitter (WLP002)
25. PoMo - Oatmeal Stout - White Labs WLP017 Whitbread Ale.
26. Brewer
27.Les the Weizguy - Gose (WLP380)
28. Forkboy


----------



## goatherder (29/5/07)

1. Thommo
2. Josh
3. davekate
4. Barramundi - Robust Porter - US 56 - bottled 26/5/07
5. Slurpdog
6. redbeard - Pale Ale - us56 - ready
7. shonky - IPA - Coopers PA yeast
8. Stuster - Biere de Garde - 1007 - ready, but can be kept
9. DJR - Dusseldorf Altbier - WLP036 - ready to drink
10. Trent - Dry Stout (WY 1084)
11. Craig - Roggenbier WY 3068
12. Punter - Schwartzbier (WLP 833)
13. T.D. - Honey-Brown Lager (W34/70) - ready to drink
14. Nifty
15. goatherder - Bock - Wyeast 2633
16. Stephen
17. beer slayer
18. Berto
19. Petesbrew - Dark Ale (S-04) - ready to drink
20. Gulpa
21. Crozdog
22. Homebrewworld
23. Linz
24. Shmick - Special Bitter (WLP002)
25. PoMo - Oatmeal Stout - White Labs WLP017 Whitbread Ale.
26. Brewer
27.Les the Weizguy - Gose (WLP380)
28. Forkboy


----------



## Barramundi (29/5/07)

good to see someone had the initiative to add the type of yeast used for the farmers among us ....

looks like a fine range of beers to be had so far


----------



## nifty (30/5/07)

Bloody Sydney weather. 

As I was a late starter for the xij case, my brew has only been in the fermentor since last Sunday. It's been happily bubbling away in the fermenting fridge, but because it's been cool, I've had a 40w light globe in with it to keep it at 18deg. 

Anyway, after a warm day yesterday and the night before, I get home from work to find the temp in the fridge at a cosy 21 to 22 deg. bugger. I hope it will be alright.

cheers

nifty


----------



## T.D. (30/5/07)

nifty said:


> Bloody Sydney weather.
> 
> As I was a late starter for the xij case, my brew has only been in the fermentor since last Sunday. It's been happily bubbling away in the fermenting fridge, but because it's been cool, I've had a 40w light globe in with it to keep it at 18deg.
> 
> ...



Don't worry Nifty, I reckon 21-22 is fine! Especially if the bulk of the primary ferment was at 18. In my experience you don't really start getting adverse effects until you are at 25 and higher...


----------



## Barramundi (30/5/07)

T.D. said:


> Don't worry Nifty, I reckon 21-22 is fine! Especially if the bulk of the primary ferment was at 18. In my experience you don't really start getting adverse effects until you are at 25 and higher...




that was my feeling towards the problem too , what kind of beer is it Nifty ?


----------



## nifty (30/5/07)

T.D. said:


> Don't worry Nifty, I reckon 21-22 is fine! Especially if the bulk of the primary ferment was at 18. In my experience you don't really start getting adverse effects until you are at 25 and higher...





Barramundi said:


> that was my feeling towards the problem too , what kind of beer is it Nifty ?



Thanks guys, that is what I'm hoping. I haven't brewed at that high a temp since I got my fermenting fridge ages ago.


It's an ESB. This is the first time that I've had a crack at this type of beer, so I hope it turns out alright. It looked and tasted ok going into the fermentor, but we'll see in a few weeks how it goes.

cheers

nifty


----------



## nifty (30/5/07)

oops, updated list

1. Thommo
2. Josh
3. davekate
4. Barramundi - Robust Porter - US 56 - bottled 26/5/07
5. Slurpdog
6. redbeard - Pale Ale - us56 - ready
7. shonky - IPA - Coopers PA yeast
8. Stuster - Biere de Garde - 1007 - ready, but can be kept
9. DJR - Dusseldorf Altbier - WLP036 - ready to drink
10. Trent - Dry Stout (WY 1084)
11. Craig - Roggenbier WY 3068
12. Punter - Schwartzbier (WLP 833)
13. T.D. - Honey-Brown Lager (W34/70) - ready to drink
14. Nifty - Some sort of ESB (WLP002) - still in the fermentor, won't be ready for a while.
15. goatherder - Bock - Wyeast 2633
16. Stephen
17. beer slayer
18. Berto
19. Petesbrew - Dark Ale (S-04) - ready to drink
20. Gulpa
21. Crozdog
22. Homebrewworld
23. Linz
24. Shmick - Special Bitter (WLP002)
25. PoMo - Oatmeal Stout - White Labs WLP017 Whitbread Ale.
26. Brewer
27.Les the Weizguy - Gose (WLP380)
28. Forkboy


----------



## Tony (30/5/07)

Ohhhh man.

look at all those nice beers.

I sure hope i can get into the december one.

Im going to mash a small 10 liter trial batch of Xmas Ale full of Xmas spices soon

If it works out i may do a bigger batch.

cheers


----------



## stephen (30/5/07)

nifty said:


> oops, updated list
> 
> 1. Thommo
> 2. Josh
> ...


----------



## Slurpdog (30/5/07)

1. Thommo
2. Josh
3. davekate
4. Barramundi - Robust Porter - US 56 - bottled 26/5/07
5. Slurpdog - Choccy Porter - US 56. Bottled 7/4/07 so yeah, it'll ready
6. redbeard - Pale Ale - us56 - ready
7. shonky - IPA - Coopers PA yeast
8. Stuster - Biere de Garde - 1007 - ready, but can be kept
9. DJR - Dusseldorf Altbier - WLP036 - ready to drink
10. Trent - Dry Stout (WY 1084)
11. Craig - Roggenbier WY 3068
12. Punter - Schwartzbier (WLP 833)
13. T.D. - Honey-Brown Lager (W34/70) - ready to drink
14. Nifty - Some sort of ESB (WLP002) - still in the fermentor, won't be ready for a while.
15. goatherder - Bock - Wyeast 2633
16. Stephen
17. beer slayer
18. Berto
19. Petesbrew - Dark Ale (S-04) - ready to drink
20. Gulpa
21. Crozdog
22. Homebrewworld
23. Linz
24. Shmick - Special Bitter (WLP002)
25. PoMo - Oatmeal Stout - White Labs WLP017 Whitbread Ale.
26. Brewer
27.Les the Weizguy - Gose (WLP380)
28. Forkboy


----------



## DJR (30/5/07)

Adding Stephen's in

1. Thommo
2. Josh
3. davekate
4. Barramundi - Robust Porter - US 56 - bottled 26/5/07
5. Slurpdog - Choccy Porter - US 56. Bottled 7/4/07 so yeah, it'll ready
6. redbeard - Pale Ale - us56 - ready
7. shonky - IPA - Coopers PA yeast
8. Stuster - Biere de Garde - 1007 - ready, but can be kept
9. DJR - Dusseldorf Altbier - WLP036 - ready to drink
10. Trent - Dry Stout (WY 1084)
11. Craig - Roggenbier WY 3068
12. Punter - Schwartzbier (WLP 833)
13. T.D. - Honey-Brown Lager (W34/70) - ready to drink
14. Nifty - Some sort of ESB (WLP002) - still in the fermentor, won't be ready for a while.
15. goatherder - Bock - Wyeast 2633
16. Stephen - Belhaven Export (Wyeast 1728 Scottish ale)
17. beer slayer
18. Berto
19. Petesbrew - Dark Ale (S-04) - ready to drink
20. Gulpa
21. Crozdog
22. Homebrewworld
23. Linz
24. Shmick - Special Bitter (WLP002)
25. PoMo - Oatmeal Stout - White Labs WLP017 Whitbread Ale.
26. Brewer
27.Les the Weizguy - Gose (WLP380)
28. Forkboy


----------



## ForkBoy (30/5/07)

1. Thommo
2. Josh
3. davekate
4. Barramundi - Robust Porter - US 56 - bottled 26/5/07
5. Slurpdog - Choccy Porter - US 56. Bottled 7/4/07 so yeah, it'll ready
6. redbeard - Pale Ale - us56 - ready
7. shonky - IPA - Coopers PA yeast
8. Stuster - Biere de Garde - 1007 - ready, but can be kept
9. DJR - Dusseldorf Altbier - WLP036 - ready to drink
10. Trent - Dry Stout (WY 1084)
11. Craig - Roggenbier WY 3068
12. Punter - Schwartzbier (WLP 833)
13. T.D. - Honey-Brown Lager (W34/70) - ready to drink
14. Nifty - Some sort of ESB (WLP002) - still in the fermentor, won't be ready for a while.
15. goatherder - Bock - Wyeast 2633
16. Stephen - Belhaven Export (Wyeast 1728 Scottish ale)
17. beer slayer
18. Berto
19. Petesbrew - Dark Ale (S-04) - ready to drink
20. Gulpa
21. Crozdog
22. Homebrewworld
23. Linz
24. Shmick - Special Bitter (WLP002)
25. PoMo - Oatmeal Stout - White Labs WLP017 Whitbread Ale.
26. Brewer
27.Les the Weizguy - Gose (WLP380)
28. Forkboy - Chocolate Porter (WLP007) - ready to drink


----------



## crozdog (30/5/07)

1. Thommo
2. Josh
3. davekate
4. Barramundi - Robust Porter - US 56 - bottled 26/5/07
5. Slurpdog - Choccy Porter - US 56. Bottled 7/4/07 so yeah, it'll ready
6. redbeard - Pale Ale - us56 - ready
7. shonky - IPA - Coopers PA yeast
8. Stuster - Biere de Garde - 1007 - ready, but can be kept
9. DJR - Dusseldorf Altbier - WLP036 - ready to drink
10. Trent - Dry Stout (WY 1084)
11. Craig - Roggenbier WY 3068
12. Punter - Schwartzbier (WLP 833)
13. T.D. - Honey-Brown Lager (W34/70) - ready to drink
14. Nifty - Some sort of ESB (WLP002) - still in the fermentor, won't be ready for a while.
15. goatherder - Bock - Wyeast 2633
16. Stephen - Belhaven Export (Wyeast 1728 Scottish ale)
17. beer slayer
18. Berto
19. Petesbrew - Dark Ale (S-04) - ready to drink
20. Gulpa
21. Crozdog - Irish Red Ale (Wyeast 1084) in 2ndary ready to be bottled
22. Homebrewworld
23. Linz
24. Shmick - Special Bitter (WLP002)
25. PoMo - Oatmeal Stout - White Labs WLP017 Whitbread Ale.
26. Brewer
27.Les the Weizguy - Gose (WLP380)
28. Forkboy


----------



## homebrewworld.com (31/5/07)

1. Thommo
2. Josh
3. davekate
4. Barramundi - Robust Porter - US 56 - bottled 26/5/07
5. Slurpdog - Choccy Porter - US 56. Bottled 7/4/07 so yeah, it'll ready
6. redbeard - Pale Ale - us56 - ready
7. shonky - IPA - Coopers PA yeast
8. Stuster - Biere de Garde - 1007 - ready, but can be kept
9. DJR - Dusseldorf Altbier - WLP036 - ready to drink
10. Trent - Dry Stout (WY 1084)
11. Craig - Roggenbier WY 3068
12. Punter - Schwartzbier (WLP 833)
13. T.D. - Honey-Brown Lager (W34/70) - ready to drink
14. Nifty - Some sort of ESB (WLP002) - still in the fermentor, won't be ready for a while.
15. goatherder - Bock - Wyeast 2633
16. Stephen - Belhaven Export (Wyeast 1728 Scottish ale)
17. beer slayer
18. Berto
19. Petesbrew - Dark Ale (S-04) - ready to drink
20. Gulpa
21. Crozdog - Irish Red Ale (Wyeast 1084) in 2ndary ready to be bottled
22. Homebrewworld- American Pale Ale (US56)- bottled 27th May
23. Linz
24. Shmick - Special Bitter (WLP002)
25. PoMo - Oatmeal Stout - White Labs WLP017 Whitbread Ale.
26. Brewer
27.Les the Weizguy - Gose (WLP380)
28. Forkboy


----------



## petesbrew (31/5/07)

1. Thommo
2. Josh
3. davekate
4. Barramundi - Robust Porter - US 56 - bottled 26/5/07
5. Slurpdog - Choccy Porter - US 56. Bottled 7/4/07 so yeah, it'll ready
6. redbeard - Pale Ale - us56 - ready
7. shonky - IPA - Coopers PA yeast
8. Stuster - Biere de Garde - 1007 - ready, but can be kept
9. DJR - Dusseldorf Altbier - WLP036 - ready to drink
10. Trent - Dry Stout (WY 1084)
11. Craig - Roggenbier WY 3068
12. Punter - Schwartzbier (WLP 833)
13. T.D. - Honey-Brown Lager (W34/70) - ready to drink
14. Nifty - Some sort of ESB (WLP002) - still in the fermentor, won't be ready for a while.
15. goatherder - Bock - Wyeast 2633
16. Stephen - Belhaven Export (Wyeast 1728 Scottish ale)
17. beer slayer
18. Berto
19. Petesbrew - Dark Ale (S-04) - bottled 22nd April - ready to drink
20. Gulpa
21. Crozdog - Irish Red Ale (Wyeast 1084) in 2ndary ready to be bottled
22. Homebrewworld- American Pale Ale (US56)- bottled 27th May
23. Linz
24. Shmick - Special Bitter (WLP002)
25. PoMo - Oatmeal Stout - White Labs WLP017 Whitbread Ale.
26. Brewer
27.Les the Weizguy - Gose (WLP380)
28. Forkboy

Kind of embarrassed here, you guys are turning up with Ferraris, Porsches, Bugattis, Morgans, and here I am with my clapped out Hyundai. h34r:


----------



## 3GumsBrewing (31/5/07)

1. Thommo
2. Josh
3. davekate - Honey Pilsner - (K-97) - bottled 14/04/07 - ready to drink
4. Barramundi - Robust Porter - US 56 - bottled 26/5/07
5. Slurpdog - Choccy Porter - US 56. Bottled 7/4/07 so yeah, it'll ready
6. redbeard - Pale Ale - us56 - ready
7. shonky - IPA - Coopers PA yeast
8. Stuster - Biere de Garde - 1007 - ready, but can be kept
9. DJR - Dusseldorf Altbier - WLP036 - ready to drink
10. Trent - Dry Stout (WY 1084)
11. Craig - Roggenbier WY 3068
12. Punter - Schwartzbier (WLP 833)
13. T.D. - Honey-Brown Lager (W34/70) - ready to drink
14. Nifty - Some sort of ESB (WLP002) - still in the fermentor, won't be ready for a while.
15. goatherder - Bock - Wyeast 2633
16. Stephen - Belhaven Export (Wyeast 1728 Scottish ale)
17. beer slayer
18. Berto
19. Petesbrew - Dark Ale (S-04) - bottled 22nd April - ready to drink
20. Gulpa
21. Crozdog - Irish Red Ale (Wyeast 1084) in 2ndary ready to be bottled
22. Homebrewworld- American Pale Ale (US56)- bottled 27th May
23. Linz
24. Shmick - Special Bitter (WLP002)
25. PoMo - Oatmeal Stout - White Labs WLP017 Whitbread Ale.
26. Brewer
27.Les the Weizguy - Gose (WLP380)
28. Forkboy


----------



## PostModern (31/5/07)

Fixing it for Fork.

1. Thommo
2. Josh
3. davekate - Honey Pilsner - (K-97) - bottled 14/04/07 - ready to drink
4. Barramundi - Robust Porter - US 56 - bottled 26/5/07
5. Slurpdog - Choccy Porter - US 56. Bottled 7/4/07 so yeah, it'll ready
6. redbeard - Pale Ale - us56 - ready
7. shonky - IPA - Coopers PA yeast
8. Stuster - Biere de Garde - 1007 - ready, but can be kept
9. DJR - Dusseldorf Altbier - WLP036 - ready to drink
10. Trent - Dry Stout (WY 1084)
11. Craig - Roggenbier WY 3068
12. Punter - Schwartzbier (WLP 833)
13. T.D. - Honey-Brown Lager (W34/70) - ready to drink
14. Nifty - Some sort of ESB (WLP002) - still in the fermentor, won't be ready for a while.
15. goatherder - Bock - Wyeast 2633
16. Stephen - Belhaven Export (Wyeast 1728 Scottish ale)
17. beer slayer
18. Berto
19. Petesbrew - Dark Ale (S-04) - bottled 22nd April - ready to drink
20. Gulpa
21. Crozdog - Irish Red Ale (Wyeast 1084) in 2ndary ready to be bottled
22. Homebrewworld- American Pale Ale (US56)- bottled 27th May
23. Linz
24. Shmick - Special Bitter (WLP002)
25. PoMo - Oatmeal Stout - White Labs WLP017 Whitbread Ale.
26. Brewer
27.Les the Weizguy - Gose (WLP380)
28. Forkboy - Chocolate Porter (WLP007) - ready to drink


----------



## Weizguy (31/5/07)

petesbrew said:


> Kind of embarrassed here, you guys are turning up with Ferraris, Porsches, Bugattis, Morgans, and here I am with my clapped out Hyundai. h34r:



Does your Hyundai still go?
If so, get over it. Some of the Porsches have prob been repaired a few times and don't have any original running gear.

In other words, we all started somewhere, and you got your name on the list. I'll be happy to drink from your Hyundai. :lol: 

Relax, don't panic, and have a July Case beer.
Seth


----------



## petesbrew (31/5/07)

Les the Weizguy said:


> Does your Hyundai still go?
> If so, get over it. Some of the Porsches have prob been repaired a few times and don't have any original running gear.
> 
> In other words, we all started somewhere, and you got your name on the list. I'll be happy to drink from your Hyundai. :lol:
> ...


Yep, it can still do a decent burnout. :super:


----------



## Gulpa (31/5/07)

1. Thommo
2. Josh
3. davekate - Honey Pilsner - (K-97) - bottled 14/04/07 - ready to drink
4. Barramundi - Robust Porter - US 56 - bottled 26/5/07
5. Slurpdog - Choccy Porter - US 56. Bottled 7/4/07 so yeah, it'll ready
6. redbeard - Pale Ale - us56 - ready
7. shonky - IPA - Coopers PA yeast
8. Stuster - Biere de Garde - 1007 - ready, but can be kept
9. DJR - Dusseldorf Altbier - WLP036 - ready to drink
10. Trent - Dry Stout (WY 1084)
11. Craig - Roggenbier WY 3068
12. Punter - Schwartzbier (WLP 833)
13. T.D. - Honey-Brown Lager (W34/70) - ready to drink
14. Nifty - Some sort of ESB (WLP002) - still in the fermentor, won't be ready for a while.
15. goatherder - Bock - Wyeast 2633
16. Stephen - Belhaven Export (Wyeast 1728 Scottish ale)
17. beer slayer
18. Berto
19. Petesbrew - Dark Ale (S-04) - bottled 22nd April - ready to drink
20. Gulpa - American Amber (US 56) - bottled 27 May - ready to drink
21. Crozdog - Irish Red Ale (Wyeast 1084) in 2ndary ready to be bottled
22. Homebrewworld- American Pale Ale (US56)- bottled 27th May
23. Linz
24. Shmick - Special Bitter (WLP002)
25. PoMo - Oatmeal Stout - White Labs WLP017 Whitbread Ale.
26. Brewer
27.Les the Weizguy - Gose (WLP380)
28. Forkboy - Chocolate Porter (WLP007) - ready to drink


Gonna have to improve my yeast farming techniques.


----------



## Barramundi (31/5/07)

Les the Weizguy said:


> Does your Hyundai still go?
> If so, get over it. Some of the Porsches have prob been repaired a few times and don't have any original running gear.
> 
> In other words, we all started somewhere, and you got your name on the list. I'll be happy to drink from your Hyundai. :lol:
> ...




what he said pete , relax !!! and if your still toey get down to dan murphy's they have kozel for $3 a bottle chilled that should calm the nerves a little , at that price its cheaper than coopers


----------



## beer slayer (31/5/07)

Gulpa said:


> 1. Thommo
> 2. Josh
> 3. davekate - Honey Pilsner - (K-97) - bottled 14/04/07 - ready to drink
> 4. Barramundi - Robust Porter - US 56 - bottled 26/5/07
> ...


----------



## Josh (1/6/07)

1. Thommo
2. Josh - German Pilsner - WLP800 - drink 20/07 onwards.
3. davekate - Honey Pilsner - (K-97) - bottled 14/04/07 - ready to drink
4. Barramundi - Robust Porter - US 56 - bottled 26/5/07
5. Slurpdog - Choccy Porter - US 56. Bottled 7/4/07 so yeah, it'll ready
6. redbeard - Pale Ale - us56 - ready
7. shonky - IPA - Coopers PA yeast
8. Stuster - Biere de Garde - 1007 - ready, but can be kept
9. DJR - Dusseldorf Altbier - WLP036 - ready to drink
10. Trent - Dry Stout (WY 1084)
11. Craig - Roggenbier WY 3068
12. Punter - Schwartzbier (WLP 833)
13. T.D. - Honey-Brown Lager (W34/70) - ready to drink
14. Nifty - Some sort of ESB (WLP002) - still in the fermentor, won't be ready for a while.
15. goatherder - Bock - Wyeast 2633
16. Stephen - Belhaven Export (Wyeast 1728 Scottish ale)
17. beer slayer - Oatmeal stout WLP004 Irish Ale Yeast
18. Berto
19. Petesbrew - Dark Ale (S-04) - bottled 22nd April - ready to drink
20. Gulpa - American Amber (US 56) - bottled 27 May - ready to drink
21. Crozdog - Irish Red Ale (Wyeast 1084) in 2ndary ready to be bottled
22. Homebrewworld- American Pale Ale (US56)- bottled 27th May
23. Linz
24. Shmick - Special Bitter (WLP002)
25. PoMo - Oatmeal Stout - White Labs WLP017 Whitbread Ale.
26. Brewer
27.Les the Weizguy - Gose (WLP380)
28. Forkboy - Chocolate Porter (WLP007) - ready to drink


----------



## stephen (4/6/07)

1. Thommo
2. Josh - German Pilsner - WLP800 - drink 20/07 onwards.
3. davekate - Honey Pilsner - (K-97) - bottled 14/04/07 - ready to drink
4. Barramundi - Robust Porter - US 56 - bottled 26/5/07
5. Slurpdog - Choccy Porter - US 56. Bottled 7/4/07 so yeah, it'll ready
6. redbeard - Pale Ale - us56 - ready
7. shonky - IPA - Coopers PA yeast
8. Stuster - Biere de Garde - 1007 - ready, but can be kept
9. DJR - Dusseldorf Altbier - WLP036 - ready to drink
10. Trent - Dry Stout (WY 1084)
11. Craig - Roggenbier WY 3068
12. Punter - Schwartzbier (WLP 833)
13. T.D. - Honey-Brown Lager (W34/70) - ready to drink
14. Nifty - Some sort of ESB (WLP002) - still in the fermentor, won't be ready for a while.
15. goatherder - Bock - Wyeast 2633
16. Stephen - Belhaven Export (Wyeast 1728 Scottish ale) Bottled 27 May 07
17. beer slayer - Oatmeal stout WLP004 Irish Ale Yeast
18. Berto
19. Petesbrew - Dark Ale (S-04) - bottled 22nd April - ready to drink
20. Gulpa - American Amber (US 56) - bottled 27 May - ready to drink
21. Crozdog - Irish Red Ale (Wyeast 1084) in 2ndary ready to be bottled
22. Homebrewworld- American Pale Ale (US56)- bottled 27th May
23. Linz
24. Shmick - Special Bitter (WLP002)
25. PoMo - Oatmeal Stout - White Labs WLP017 Whitbread Ale.
26. Brewer
27.Les the Weizguy - Gose (WLP380)
28. Forkboy - Chocolate Porter (WLP007) - ready to drink


----------



## Stuster (4/6/07)

1. Thommo
2. Josh - German Pilsner - WLP800 - drink 20/07 onwards.
3. davekate - Honey Pilsner - (K-97) - bottled 14/04/07 - ready to drink
4. Barramundi - Robust Porter - US 56 - bottled 26/5/07
5. Slurpdog - Choccy Porter - US 56. Bottled 7/4/07 so yeah, it'll ready
6. redbeard - Pale Ale - us56 - ready
7. shonky - IPA - Coopers PA yeast
8. Stuster - Biere de Garde - 1007 - bottled 4/6/07 - will need some time
9. DJR - Dusseldorf Altbier - WLP036 - ready to drink
10. Trent - Dry Stout (WY 1084)
11. Craig - Roggenbier WY 3068
12. Punter - Schwartzbier (WLP 833)
13. T.D. - Honey-Brown Lager (W34/70) - ready to drink
14. Nifty - Some sort of ESB (WLP002) - still in the fermentor, won't be ready for a while.
15. goatherder - Bock - Wyeast 2633
16. Stephen - Belhaven Export (Wyeast 1728 Scottish ale) Bottled 27 May 07
17. beer slayer - Oatmeal stout WLP004 Irish Ale Yeast
18. Berto
19. Petesbrew - Dark Ale (S-04) - bottled 22nd April - ready to drink
20. Gulpa - American Amber (US 56) - bottled 27 May - ready to drink
21. Crozdog - Irish Red Ale (Wyeast 1084) in 2ndary ready to be bottled
22. Homebrewworld- American Pale Ale (US56)- bottled 27th May
23. Linz
24. Shmick - Special Bitter (WLP002)
25. PoMo - Oatmeal Stout - White Labs WLP017 Whitbread Ale.
26. Brewer
27.Les the Weizguy - Gose (WLP380)
28. Forkboy - Chocolate Porter (WLP007) - ready to drink


----------



## Josh (5/6/07)

Oh no, stuck ferment. Currently warming up slightly and gently rousing the yeast. Will do a Belgian Wit this week just in case. Going away from this Saturday so I won't have any control over my brews for 11 days.


----------



## Trent (5/6/07)

Looking forward to trying Stephen's Belhaven Export. He did a scottish Ale for my wedding reception, and it was excellent. Looks like there are gonna be some nice beers in this case, cannot wait. Do we have a date set for the beers to be in by yet? I will be in Newy on the 23rd of June, and probably not before, so I hope that will be OK.
All the best
Trent


----------



## Josh (5/6/07)

Trent said:


> Looking forward to trying Stephen's Belhaven Export. He did a scottish Ale for my wedding reception, and it was excellent. Looks like there are gonna be some nice beers in this case, cannot wait. Do we have a date set for the beers to be in by yet? I will be in Newy on the 23rd of June, and probably not before, so I hope that will be OK.
> All the best
> Trent


Saturday June 30th looks like the date at Pete's place. 23rd at the Newy dropoff point should be okay.


----------



## Thommo (5/6/07)

1. Thommo - Blonde Ale - Nottingham - Maybe leave it a week. Will open a tester before the swap.
2. Josh - German Pilsner - WLP800 - drink 20/07 onwards.
3. davekate - Honey Pilsner - (K-97) - bottled 14/04/07 - ready to drink
4. Barramundi - Robust Porter - US 56 - bottled 26/5/07
5. Slurpdog - Choccy Porter - US 56. Bottled 7/4/07 so yeah, it'll ready
6. redbeard - Pale Ale - us56 - ready
7. shonky - IPA - Coopers PA yeast
8. Stuster - Biere de Garde - 1007 - bottled 4/6/07 - will need some time
9. DJR - Dusseldorf Altbier - WLP036 - ready to drink
10. Trent - Dry Stout (WY 1084)
11. Craig - Roggenbier WY 3068
12. Punter - Schwartzbier (WLP 833)
13. T.D. - Honey-Brown Lager (W34/70) - ready to drink
14. Nifty - Some sort of ESB (WLP002) - still in the fermentor, won't be ready for a while.
15. goatherder - Bock - Wyeast 2633
16. Stephen - Belhaven Export (Wyeast 1728 Scottish ale) Bottled 27 May 07
17. beer slayer - Oatmeal stout WLP004 Irish Ale Yeast
18. Berto
19. Petesbrew - Dark Ale (S-04) - bottled 22nd April - ready to drink
20. Gulpa - American Amber (US 56) - bottled 27 May - ready to drink
21. Crozdog - Irish Red Ale (Wyeast 1084) in 2ndary ready to be bottled
22. Homebrewworld- American Pale Ale (US56)- bottled 27th May
23. Linz
24. Shmick - Special Bitter (WLP002)
25. PoMo - Oatmeal Stout - White Labs WLP017 Whitbread Ale.
26. Brewer
27.Les the Weizguy - Gose (WLP380)
28. Forkboy - Chocolate Porter (WLP007) - ready to drink

Initially brewed an IPA, but wasn't sure I had enough and didn't want to dilute it, so I've had to brew another.
Nothing too special, just an experimental Blonde Ale. Never made one before. Also my first brew ever with Nottingham.


----------



## Barramundi (5/6/07)

Josh said:


> Saturday June 30th looks like the date at Pete's place. 23rd at the Newy dropoff point should be okay.



have the newcastle guys arranged for the bottles to get to sydney ??


----------



## petesbrew (5/6/07)

If anyone needs to drop any cases off early, that's cool. 
Just let me know and I'll clear a bit more room.
Pete


----------



## T.D. (8/6/07)

G'day fellas,

I'm giving my Honey Brown Lager to Barra today. A couple of notes on the beer though for you all to keep in mind:

* I had a label all done and ready to go but I couldn't get my printer to cooperate last night. So unfortunately its label-less. I'll try and post the label in this thread though because its got the beer's stats on it.

* Because it doesn't have a label, and is bottled using some bottles from previous swaps the lables of other brewers are still on some of the bottles. So *don't trust the labels, go by the number on the cap instead* .

* For some reason a bit more sediment than usual came into the bottles, which is a bit of a bummer. So just be careful pouring the beer. The beer is clearing up nicely to a real ruby-red colour! :beerbang:


----------



## Barramundi (9/6/07)

1. Thommo - Blonde Ale - Nottingham - Maybe leave it a week. Will open a tester before the swap.
2. Josh - German Pilsner - WLP800 - drink 20/07 onwards.
3. davekate - Honey Pilsner - (K-97) - bottled 14/04/07 - ready to drink
4. Barramundi - Robust Porter - US 56 - bottled 26/5/07
5. Slurpdog - Choccy Porter - US 56. Bottled 7/4/07 so yeah, it'll ready
6. redbeard - Pale Ale - us56 - ready
7. shonky - IPA - Coopers PA yeast
8. Stuster - Biere de Garde - 1007 - bottled 4/6/07 - will need some time
9. DJR - Dusseldorf Altbier - WLP036 - ready to drink
10. Trent - Dry Stout (WY 1084)
11. Craig - Roggenbier WY 3068
12. Punter - Schwartzbier (WLP 833)
13. T.D. - Honey-Brown Lager (W34/70) - ready to drink
14. Nifty - Some sort of ESB (WLP002) - still in the fermentor, won't be ready for a while.
15. goatherder - Bock - Wyeast 2633
16. Stephen - Belhaven Export (Wyeast 1728 Scottish ale) Bottled 27 May 07
17. beer slayer - Oatmeal stout WLP004 Irish Ale Yeast
18. Berto
19. Petesbrew - Dark Ale (S-04) - bottled 22nd April - ready to drink
20. Gulpa - American Amber (US 56) - bottled 27 May - ready to drink
21. Crozdog - Irish Red Ale (Wyeast 1084) in 2ndary ready to be bottled
22. Homebrewworld- American Pale Ale (US56)- bottled 27th May
23. Linz
24. Shmick - Special Bitter (WLP002)
25. PoMo - Oatmeal Stout - White Labs WLP017 Whitbread Ale.
26. Brewer - Irish Ale - WLP 004
27.Les the Weizguy - Gose (WLP380)
28. Forkboy - Chocolate Porter (WLP007) - ready to drink


what a great list of beers , im looking forward to it thats for sure , the crates are starting to make their way into my garage now, have T.D's and brewers sitting with mine patiently waiting for some friends to come along and join them .....


----------



## 3GumsBrewing (10/6/07)

Holy crap! 
Just tried one of my Honey Pils, and well, let's just say that a few more months of conditioning would not go astray. It tastes very alcoholic at the moment. 
Revised drink date below.

Cheers
DK

1. Thommo - Blonde Ale - Nottingham - Maybe leave it a week. Will open a tester before the swap.
2. Josh - German Pilsner - WLP800 - drink 20/07 onwards.
3. davekate - Honey Pilsner - (K-97) - bottled 14/04/07 - drink in Aug/Sep
4. Barramundi - Robust Porter - US 56 - bottled 26/5/07
5. Slurpdog - Choccy Porter - US 56. Bottled 7/4/07 so yeah, it'll ready
6. redbeard - Pale Ale - us56 - ready
7. shonky - IPA - Coopers PA yeast
8. Stuster - Biere de Garde - 1007 - bottled 4/6/07 - will need some time
9. DJR - Dusseldorf Altbier - WLP036 - ready to drink
10. Trent - Dry Stout (WY 1084)
11. Craig - Roggenbier WY 3068
12. Punter - Schwartzbier (WLP 833)
13. T.D. - Honey-Brown Lager (W34/70) - ready to drink
14. Nifty - Some sort of ESB (WLP002) - still in the fermentor, won't be ready for a while.
15. goatherder - Bock - Wyeast 2633
16. Stephen - Belhaven Export (Wyeast 1728 Scottish ale) Bottled 27 May 07
17. beer slayer - Oatmeal stout WLP004 Irish Ale Yeast
18. Berto
19. Petesbrew - Dark Ale (S-04) - bottled 22nd April - ready to drink
20. Gulpa - American Amber (US 56) - bottled 27 May - ready to drink
21. Crozdog - Irish Red Ale (Wyeast 1084) in 2ndary ready to be bottled
22. Homebrewworld- American Pale Ale (US56)- bottled 27th May
23. Linz
24. Shmick - Special Bitter (WLP002)
25. PoMo - Oatmeal Stout - White Labs WLP017 Whitbread Ale.
26. Brewer - Irish Ale - WLP 004
27.Les the Weizguy - Gose (WLP380)
28. Forkboy - Chocolate Porter (WLP007) - ready to drink

:beerbang:


----------



## petesbrew (12/6/07)

With the swap day, on the 30th June, I was thinking about 3pm onwards.
Hope that works okay with you guys.

Cheers,
Pete


----------



## berto (13/6/07)

Guys, sorry to do this at such a late date, bu thopefully there is someone else who can fill in with the time left. But i have to drop out. Our place has been put on the market and we are flat out and there is no time for beer endeavours at the moment. 

Once again, osrry to do this so late but o had every intention of brewingover the wekend.


----------



## Stuster (13/6/07)

nifty said:


> Next reserves:
> 1. Kabooby12



After a bit of a trawl through the thread  it seems that Kabooby12 is next up. Can you make it to the party, kabooby12?  

Sorry to hear you have to drop out, berto, but your excuse is good. You're the second brewer to drop out for house market reasons. Damn houses interfering with brewing.


----------



## PostModern (13/6/07)

I've got a bottle problem. Will have to whip around the IBUs to see who can bail me out with the loan of a few dozen bottles... Otherwise, all on track. The stout is conditioning in secondary and looking good.

Sorry to see you dropping out, berto. Really enjoyed your beer in the 05 Xmas case.


----------



## kabooby (13/6/07)

Count me in :beerbang: 

Got two beers in secondary at the moment so will bottle one off them this weekend. May need to leave for a few weeks to carbonate properly.

Kabooby


----------



## kabooby (13/6/07)

1. Thommo - Blonde Ale - Nottingham - Maybe leave it a week. Will open a tester before the swap.
2. Josh - German Pilsner - WLP800 - drink 20/07 onwards.
3. davekate - Honey Pilsner - (K-97) - bottled 14/04/07 - drink in Aug/Sep
4. Barramundi - Robust Porter - US 56 - bottled 26/5/07
5. Slurpdog - Choccy Porter - US 56. Bottled 7/4/07 so yeah, it'll ready
6. redbeard - Pale Ale - us56 - ready
7. shonky - IPA - Coopers PA yeast
8. Stuster - Biere de Garde - 1007 - bottled 4/6/07 - will need some time
9. DJR - Dusseldorf Altbier - WLP036 - ready to drink
10. Trent - Dry Stout (WY 1084)
11. Craig - Roggenbier WY 3068
12. Punter - Schwartzbier (WLP 833)
13. T.D. - Honey-Brown Lager (W34/70) - ready to drink
14. Nifty - Some sort of ESB (WLP002) - still in the fermentor, won't be ready for a while.
15. goatherder - Bock - Wyeast 2633
16. Stephen - Belhaven Export (Wyeast 1728 Scottish ale) Bottled 27 May 07
17. beer slayer - Oatmeal stout WLP004 Irish Ale Yeast
18. Kabooby
19. Petesbrew - Dark Ale (S-04) - bottled 22nd April - ready to drink
20. Gulpa - American Amber (US 56) - bottled 27 May - ready to drink
21. Crozdog - Irish Red Ale (Wyeast 1084) in 2ndary ready to be bottled
22. Homebrewworld- American Pale Ale (US56)- bottled 27th May
23. Linz
24. Shmick - Special Bitter (WLP002)
25. PoMo - Oatmeal Stout - White Labs WLP017 Whitbread Ale.
26. Brewer - Irish Ale - WLP 004
27.Les the Weizguy - Gose (WLP380)
28. Forkboy - Chocolate Porter (WLP007) - ready to drink


----------



## DJR (13/6/07)

Barra

On second thought i'm going to drive up my case to Pete's on the day - so if anyone in the Inner west or on the way (i will go from Stanmore onto Victoria Rd, then to Carlingford via Marsden Rd) wants me to pick up their case and drop it off let me know. Should be some space in the exy to take a couple of crates.


----------



## T.D. (13/6/07)

Kabooby12 said:


> Count me in :beerbang:
> 
> Got two beers in secondary at the moment so will bottle one off them this weekend. May need to leave for a few weeks to carbonate properly.
> 
> Kabooby



Good onya Kabooby, looking forward to trying your contribution! :beer:


----------



## Barramundi (14/6/07)

*PoMo if you get really stuck for bottles give me a yell , i know dont live 'close' as such to you but if your stuck i can help out 

*DJR no probs , will probably see you out at petes on the day ...

*Kabooby welcome to the swap ..

*has anybody heard from the novacastrains as to them getting their beers down for swap day ??


----------



## shmick (14/6/07)

Haven't heard anything from the other Novocastrians apart from an offer from MHB to transport the cases to Sydney in his ute.

Unfortunately the swap day (30th june) is on at the same time as the farewell do for Keith the Beer Guy at MHB's shop in the afternoon so I doubt he (or anyone else) will be capable of doing the run afterwards.

Any of the Newcastle guys got any ideas?


----------



## Barramundi (15/6/07)

shmick said:


> Haven't heard anything from the other Novocastrians apart from an offer from MHB to transport the cases to Sydney in his ute.
> 
> Unfortunately the swap day (30th june) is on at the same time as the farewell do for Keith the Beer Guy at MHB's shop in the afternoon so I doubt he (or anyone else) will be capable of doing the run afterwards.
> 
> Any of the Newcastle guys got any ideas?




oooops thats no so cool , perhaps they need to come down the day b4 ??? they can always be dropped off early either at Petes or my place if need be ....


----------



## PostModern (15/6/07)

Barramundi said:


> *PoMo if you get really stuck for bottles give me a yell , i know dont live 'close' as such to you but if your stuck i can help out



Cheers Barra, but the IBUs have come to the rescue. Organising a pickup this weekend. Thanks to bitterman and capretta for their offers :super:


----------



## Barramundi (15/6/07)

good to hear you got it sorted PoMo....


----------



## shmick (15/6/07)

I just dropped off my cases at MHB's and it looks like I'm the only one so far.
Mark wasn't there so I have no further info about the transport.
Maybe he can drop them down the Sat before (23rd) and somebody else volunteers to cart them back?
There will be 14 crates if all entries are taken down but it can be reduced to 10 if the ones staying in Newcastle are kept behind and sorted later.
Still, I doubt 10 crates will fit in my car in one go, otherwise I would come down and get them the day after the swap (1 Jul).

It would be good if all the Newcastle guys got their entries in by next Sat morning (23 Jun) just in case.


----------



## petesbrew (15/6/07)

shmick said:


> I just dropped off my cases at MHB's and it looks like I'm the only one so far.
> Mark wasn't there so I have no further info about the transport.
> Maybe he can drop them down the Sat before (23rd) and somebody else volunteers to cart them back?
> There will be 14 crates if all entries are taken down but it can be reduced to 10 if the ones staying in Newcastle are kept behind and sorted later.
> ...



If anyone needs to drop em off earlier thats fine.
PM me, and i'll send you my details.

Sorting will be fun... hope it doesn't rain, cos it'll be done in the front or backyard
Pete


----------



## Trent (15/6/07)

I have no idea about the transport from Newy and back, but if it helps, I will make sure my cases are at Marks by the morning of the 23rd.
All the best
Trent


----------



## crozdog (15/6/07)

1. Thommo - Blonde Ale - Nottingham - Maybe leave it a week. Will open a tester before the swap.
2. Josh - German Pilsner - WLP800 - drink 20/07 onwards.
3. davekate - Honey Pilsner - (K-97) - bottled 14/04/07 - drink in Aug/Sep
4. Barramundi - Robust Porter - US 56 - bottled 26/5/07
5. Slurpdog - Choccy Porter - US 56. Bottled 7/4/07 so yeah, it'll ready
6. redbeard - Pale Ale - us56 - ready
7. shonky - IPA - Coopers PA yeast
8. Stuster - Biere de Garde - 1007 - bottled 4/6/07 - will need some time
9. DJR - Dusseldorf Altbier - WLP036 - ready to drink
10. Trent - Dry Stout (WY 1084)
11. Craig - Roggenbier WY 3068
12. Punter - Schwartzbier (WLP 833)
13. T.D. - Honey-Brown Lager (W34/70) - ready to drink
14. Nifty - Some sort of ESB (WLP002) - still in the fermentor, won't be ready for a while.
15. goatherder - Bock - Wyeast 2633
16. Stephen - Belhaven Export (Wyeast 1728 Scottish ale) Bottled 27 May 07
17. beer slayer - Oatmeal stout WLP004 Irish Ale Yeast
18. Kabooby
19. Petesbrew - Dark Ale (S-04) - bottled 22nd April - ready to drink
20. Gulpa - American Amber (US 56) - bottled 27 May - ready to drink
21. Crozdog - Irish Red Ale (Wyeast 1084) - bottled 11 june I'd leave it till mid July onwards B4 opening
22. Homebrewworld- American Pale Ale (US56)- bottled 27th May
23. Linz
24. Shmick - Special Bitter (WLP002)
25. PoMo - Oatmeal Stout - White Labs WLP017 Whitbread Ale.
26. Brewer - Irish Ale - WLP 004
27.Les the Weizguy - Gose (WLP380)
28. Forkboy - Chocolate Porter (WLP007) - ready to drink


Just updated my battled date - geez it tasted nice out of the hydrometer sample. Even Mrs Crozdog liked it!!


----------



## PostModern (15/6/07)

1. Thommo - Blonde Ale - Nottingham - Maybe leave it a week. Will open a tester before the swap.
2. Josh - German Pilsner - WLP800 - drink 20/07 onwards.
3. davekate - Honey Pilsner - (K-97) - bottled 14/04/07 - drink in Aug/Sep
4. Barramundi - Robust Porter - US 56 - bottled 26/5/07
5. Slurpdog - Choccy Porter - US 56. Bottled 7/4/07 so yeah, it'll ready
6. redbeard - Pale Ale - us56 - ready
7. shonky - IPA - Coopers PA yeast
8. Stuster - Biere de Garde - 1007 - bottled 4/6/07 - will need some time
9. DJR - Dusseldorf Altbier - WLP036 - ready to drink
10. Trent - Dry Stout (WY 1084)
11. Craig - Roggenbier WY 3068
12. Punter - Schwartzbier (WLP 833)
13. T.D. - Honey-Brown Lager (W34/70) - ready to drink
14. Nifty - Some sort of ESB (WLP002) - still in the fermentor, won't be ready for a while.
15. goatherder - Bock - Wyeast 2633
16. Stephen - Belhaven Export (Wyeast 1728 Scottish ale) Bottled 27 May 07
17. beer slayer - Oatmeal stout WLP004 Irish Ale Yeast
18. Kabooby
19. Petesbrew - Dark Ale (S-04) - bottled 22nd April - ready to drink
20. Gulpa - American Amber (US 56) - bottled 27 May - ready to drink
21. Crozdog - Irish Red Ale (Wyeast 1084) - bottled 11 june I'd leave it till mid July onwards B4 opening
22. Homebrewworld- American Pale Ale (US56)- bottled 27th May
23. Linz
24. Shmick - Special Bitter (WLP002)
25. PoMo - Oatmeal Stout - White Labs WLP017 Whitbread Ale. Bottled 16/6/07. Mid July onwards should be nice.
26. Brewer - Irish Ale - WLP 004
27.Les the Weizguy - Gose (WLP380)
28. Forkboy - Chocolate Porter (WLP007) - ready to drink

With the number of darks, reds, porters and stouts, this should be a great case for the season. I'm really looking forward to it!


----------



## redbeard (15/6/07)

1. Thommo - Blonde Ale - Nottingham - Maybe leave it a week. Will open a tester before the swap.
2. Josh - German Pilsner - WLP800 - drink 20/07 onwards.
3. davekate - Honey Pilsner - (K-97) - bottled 14/04/07 - drink in Aug/Sep
4. Barramundi - Robust Porter - US 56 - bottled 26/5/07
5. Slurpdog - Choccy Porter - US 56. Bottled 7/4/07 so yeah, it'll ready
6. redbeard - Pale Ale - us56 - ready but low carbonation 
7. shonky - IPA - Coopers PA yeast
8. Stuster - Biere de Garde - 1007 - bottled 4/6/07 - will need some time
9. DJR - Dusseldorf Altbier - WLP036 - ready to drink
10. Trent - Dry Stout (WY 1084)
11. Craig - Roggenbier WY 3068
12. Punter - Schwartzbier (WLP 833)
13. T.D. - Honey-Brown Lager (W34/70) - ready to drink
14. Nifty - Some sort of ESB (WLP002) - still in the fermentor, won't be ready for a while.
15. goatherder - Bock - Wyeast 2633
16. Stephen - Belhaven Export (Wyeast 1728 Scottish ale) Bottled 27 May 07
17. beer slayer - Oatmeal stout WLP004 Irish Ale Yeast
18. Kabooby - some beer i made with leftover yeast & old hops
19. Petesbrew - Dark Ale (S-04) - bottled 22nd April - ready to drink
20. Gulpa - American Amber (US 56) - bottled 27 May - ready to drink
21. Crozdog - Irish Red Ale (Wyeast 1084) - bottled 11 june I'd leave it till mid July onwards B4 opening
22. Homebrewworld- American Pale Ale (US56)- bottled 27th May
23. Linz - express beer western line
24. Shmick - Special Bitter (WLP002)
25. PoMo - Oatmeal Stout - White Labs WLP017 Whitbread Ale. Bottled 16/6/07. Mid July onwards should be nice.
26. Brewer - Irish Ale - WLP 004
27.Les the Weizguy - Gose (WLP380)
28. Forkboy - Chocolate Porter (WLP007) - ready to drink

Tasted one tonight which was good but low on the carbonation side 

edit - naughtiness !


----------



## Slurpdog (16/6/07)

With all the rain we're still getting, maybe the Central Coasterscan float their cases down?


----------



## T.D. (16/6/07)

Slurpdog said:


> With all the rain we're still getting, maybe the Central Coasterscan float their cases down?


 :lol: Just tape some styrofoam to the crates...

Bloody weather's back for a second crack this weekend!!! :angry:


----------



## shmick (17/6/07)

1. Thommo - Blonde Ale - Nottingham - Maybe leave it a week. Will open a tester before the swap.
2. Josh - German Pilsner - WLP800 - drink 20/07 onwards.
3. davekate - Honey Pilsner - (K-97) - bottled 14/04/07 - drink in Aug/Sep
4. Barramundi - Robust Porter - US 56 - bottled 26/5/07
5. Slurpdog - Choccy Porter - US 56. Bottled 7/4/07 so yeah, it'll ready
6. redbeard - Pale Ale - us56 - ready but low carbonation 
7. shonky - IPA - Coopers PA yeast
8. Stuster - Biere de Garde - 1007 - bottled 4/6/07 - will need some time
9. DJR - Dusseldorf Altbier - WLP036 - ready to drink
10. Trent - Dry Stout (WY 1084)
11. Craig - Roggenbier WY 3068
12. Punter - Schwartzbier (WLP 833)
13. T.D. - Honey-Brown Lager (W34/70) - ready to drink
14. Nifty - Some sort of ESB (WLP002) - still in the fermentor, won't be ready for a while.
15. goatherder - Bock - Wyeast 2633
16. Stephen - Belhaven Export (Wyeast 1728 Scottish ale) Bottled 27 May 07
17. beer slayer - Oatmeal stout WLP004 Irish Ale Yeast
18. Kabooby - some beer i made with leftover yeast & old hops
19. Petesbrew - Dark Ale (S-04) - bottled 22nd April - ready to drink
20. Gulpa - American Amber (US 56) - bottled 27 May - ready to drink
21. Crozdog - Irish Red Ale (Wyeast 1084) - bottled 11 june I'd leave it till mid July onwards B4 opening
22. Homebrewworld- American Pale Ale (US56)- bottled 27th May
23. Linz - express beer western line
24. Shmick - Stormwater Special Bitter (WLP002) - Ready to drink
25. PoMo - Oatmeal Stout - White Labs WLP017 Whitbread Ale. Bottled 16/6/07. Mid July onwards should be nice.
26. Brewer - Irish Ale - WLP 004
27.Les the Weizguy - Gose (WLP380)
28. Forkboy - Chocolate Porter (WLP007) - ready to drink


----------



## nifty (18/6/07)

1. Thommo - Blonde Ale - Nottingham - Maybe leave it a week. Will open a tester before the swap.
2. Josh - German Pilsner - WLP800 - drink 20/07 onwards.
3. davekate - Honey Pilsner - (K-97) - bottled 14/04/07 - drink in Aug/Sep
4. Barramundi - Robust Porter - US 56 - bottled 26/5/07
5. Slurpdog - Choccy Porter - US 56. Bottled 7/4/07 so yeah, it'll ready
6. redbeard - Pale Ale - us56 - ready but low carbonation 
7. shonky - IPA - Coopers PA yeast
8. Stuster - Biere de Garde - 1007 - bottled 4/6/07 - will need some time
9. DJR - Dusseldorf Altbier - WLP036 - ready to drink
10. Trent - Dry Stout (WY 1084)
11. Craig - Roggenbier WY 3068
12. Punter - Schwartzbier (WLP 833)
13. T.D. - Honey-Brown Lager (W34/70) - ready to drink
14.* Nifty - Some sort of ESB (WLP002) -* *Bottled 17/06/2007.*
15. goatherder - Bock - Wyeast 2633
16. Stephen - Belhaven Export (Wyeast 1728 Scottish ale) Bottled 27 May 07
17. beer slayer - Oatmeal stout WLP004 Irish Ale Yeast
18. Kabooby - some beer i made with leftover yeast & old hops
19. Petesbrew - Dark Ale (S-04) - bottled 22nd April - ready to drink
20. Gulpa - American Amber (US 56) - bottled 27 May - ready to drink
21. Crozdog - Irish Red Ale (Wyeast 1084) - bottled 11 june I'd leave it till mid July onwards B4 opening
22. Homebrewworld- American Pale Ale (US56)- bottled 27th May
23. Linz - express beer western line
24. Shmick - Stormwater Special Bitter (WLP002) - Ready to drink
25. PoMo - Oatmeal Stout - White Labs WLP017 Whitbread Ale. Bottled 16/6/07. Mid July onwards should be nice.
26. Brewer - Irish Ale - WLP 004
27.Les the Weizguy - Gose (WLP380)
28. Forkboy - Chocolate Porter (WLP007) - ready to drink


----------



## kabooby (18/6/07)

redbeard said:


> 1. Thommo - Blonde Ale - Nottingham - Maybe leave it a week. Will open a tester before the swap.
> 2. Josh - German Pilsner - WLP800 - drink 20/07 onwards.
> 3. davekate - Honey Pilsner - (K-97) - bottled 14/04/07 - drink in Aug/Sep
> 4. Barramundi - Robust Porter - US 56 - bottled 26/5/07
> ...



Redbeard

You forgot the mouldy grain  

Kabooby


----------



## petesbrew (18/6/07)

Kabooby12 said:


> Redbeard
> 
> You forgot the mouldy grain
> 
> Kabooby



looking forward to the "lucky dip" beer, Kabooby!


----------



## kabooby (18/6/07)

How are the South Westies getting their cases to Petes? 

Anyone doing a drop or do I need to get my cases to one of the drop off points?

Kabooby


----------



## Weizguy (18/6/07)

If possible, can we get the Newcastle cases to Mark's this Saturday 23/6?

I can prob bottle this week and have them in by Saturday, but that's no use if there's only a few of us.

I know some of you guys have already bottled and are currently maturing your beer for the hand-off.

Anyone want to comment? by pm or here...

Les the Gose-guy


----------



## MHB (18/6/07)

We in Newcastle have a conflicting event for the 30th, I promise not to be in a fit condition to drive down on the day.

Could we make it the 24th or the 1st, both being Sundays; I would be happy to come down, help with the sorting and bring back the Newie boys beers.

Nice to see Newcastle so well represented with nearly half the beers coming from what compared to Sydney is a small town, just another sign of how active the mash scene is up here.

Cheers

MHB


----------



## Trent (18/6/07)

I will have mine in by the saturday, if it needs to be early, let me know, but if Mark is generously donating his time to go down on the sunday, it sounds like it wont matter if it isnt until after shop opening hours. I will drop you an extra few bottles for your troubles, Mark!
All the best
Trent


----------



## petesbrew (19/6/07)

What do us sydney guys think of doing the 24th, or the 1st? To help out the Newcastle boys?
Will check with SWMBO for the dates, 24th might be pushing it, but so far the 1st looks free.
Pete


----------



## Stuster (19/6/07)

1st is fine for me.


----------



## Slurpdog (19/6/07)

Kabooby12 said:


> How are the South Westies getting their cases to Petes?
> 
> Anyone doing a drop or do I need to get my cases to one of the drop off points?
> 
> Kabooby



Kabboby

If you can get your case to my place I'll be doing the run to Barra's and then to Pete's in the work van.
I'm at Holsworthy so I'm only 10 mins from your place.
I'll PM you my details and we can work it out.
You can ride shotgun if you've got the time.

Slurpdog


----------



## DJR (19/6/07)

The 1st will be fine for me, better than the 24th


----------



## kabooby (19/6/07)

Slurpdog said:


> Kabboby
> 
> If you can get your case to my place I'll be doing the run to Barra's and then to Pete's in the work van.
> I'm at Holsworthy so I'm only 10 mins from your place.
> ...



Sounds good Slurpdog.

Let me know your address and suitable drop off times and I will drop them off.

I may be playing matchplay the day of the swap. Depends if I win this weekend.

Thanks
Kabooby


----------



## petesbrew (19/6/07)

Just checked with Shaz, and the 1st is good if the date has to change.
Pete


----------



## Barramundi (19/6/07)

the 1st works for me , providing its good with slurpdog who is acting courier for all the southern beers .... if its not changed perhaps someone can drop the newcastle beers back up that way after the 30th if MHB brings them down on the 24th , dunno just an idea ....


tower of milk crates is starting to form in my garage , still a few more case to come though, gimme a call guys if you wanna drop them off, although there is still quite a while to go before swap day so no need to panic just yet ...


----------



## PostModern (19/6/07)

I still need to bottle and get them to Barra's. Can't get away this Sat, so if I need to bring them around before Sunday, let me know so I can bottle tomorrow and deliver on a weeknight.


----------



## Stuster (19/6/07)

Shall we lock in the 1st then? :unsure: 

BTW, just had a trial taste of my beer. It's drinkable now, but the longer you can hang on to it, the better. It's called Biere de Garde after all, which means keeping beer.


----------



## petesbrew (20/6/07)

Here's an old post from Stuster re: the dropoff points... I think a name or two is old though...
MAybe we can add our names here so we can confirm the date change to the 1st?
If anyone needs to drop off or pick up cases later on, you're more than welcome (help me clear my garage as well!  )
Pete


Barra's In Arncliffe ,

4. Barramundi
25. Post Modern
7. shonky
23. Linz
9. DJR
17. Beerslayer
22. Homebrewworld
5. Slurpdog
26. brewer

Direct To Petes Place in Carlingford ,

19. Petesbrew *1st JULY * (but 30th is still okay)
1. Thommo
20. Gulpa
3. davekate
28. Forkboy
6. redbeard
8. Stuster
21. Crozdog (Stu takes my case to Petes - biggrin.gif )
13. T.D.
14. Nifty
2. Josh
18. Berto

MHB's Shop in Newcastle( you guys know where it is )

10. Trent
15. goatherder
16. Stephen
27.Les the Weizguy
24. Shmick
12. Punter
11. Craig

A couple of names had fallen off there. Organised very early this time. Hope the beers live up to the organisation.


----------



## kabooby (20/6/07)

petesbrew said:


> Here's an old post from Stuster re: the dropoff points... I think a name or two is old though...
> MAybe we can add our names here so we can confirm the date change to the 1st?
> If anyone needs to drop off or pick up cases later on, you're more than welcome (help me clear my garage as well!  )
> Pete
> ...


----------



## Stuster (20/6/07)

Maybe we can add our names here so we can confirm the date change to the 1st?
If anyone needs to drop off or pick up cases later on, you're more than welcome (help me clear my garage as well!  )

Pete
Barra's In Arncliffe ,

4. Barramundi
25. Post Modern
7. shonky
23. Linz
9. DJR
17. Beerslayer
22. Homebrewworld
5. Slurpdog
26. brewer
18. Kabooby (I will get my cases to Slurpdog)

Direct To Petes Place in Carlingford ,

19. Petesbrew 1st JULY (but 30th is still okay)
1. Thommo
20. Gulpa
3. davekate
28. Forkboy
6. redbeard
8. Stuster 1st July
21. Crozdog 1st July
13. T.D.
14. Nifty
2. Josh


MHB's Shop in Newcastle( you guys know where it is )

10. Trent
15. goatherder
16. Stephen
27.Les the Weizguy
24. Shmick
12. Punter
11. Craig

A couple of names had fallen off there. Organised very early this time. Hope the beers live up to the organisation. biggrin.gif


----------



## petesbrew (20/6/07)

I've taken my time, but I'm just about to label the Dark Ale now...
to the tune of my IPA vigorously bubbling away. The krausen looks like the top of an apple crumble!


----------



## Linz (20/6/07)

mine are labelled and delivered to Barra's already


----------



## DJR (21/6/07)

Barra's In Arncliffe ,

4. Barramundi
25. Post Modern
7. shonky
23. Linz
17. Beerslayer
22. Homebrewworld
5. Slurpdog
26. brewer
18. Kabooby (I will get my cases to Slurpdog)

Direct To Petes Place in Carlingford ,

19. Petesbrew 1st JULY (but 30th is still okay)
1. Thommo
20. Gulpa
3. davekate
28. Forkboy
6. redbeard
8. Stuster 1st July
21. Crozdog 1st July
9. DJR 1st July
13. T.D.
14. Nifty
2. Josh


MHB's Shop in Newcastle( you guys know where it is )

10. Trent
15. goatherder
16. Stephen
27.Les the Weizguy
24. Shmick
12. Punter
11. Craig


----------



## T.D. (21/6/07)

I've already given my crates to Barra. Its also looking as if I may be out of town on the weekend of the 1st of July, but that's ok, I can pick my crates up from Pete or Barra at some stage after that date (if that's ok).

Barra's In Arncliffe ,

4. Barramundi
25. Post Modern
7. shonky
23. Linz
17. Beerslayer
22. Homebrewworld
5. Slurpdog
26. brewer
18. Kabooby (I will get my cases to Slurpdog)
13. T.D. (already dropped off to Barra, but probably won't be able to make it to Pete's on the 1st, will pick them up at a later date if that's ok)

Direct To Petes Place in Carlingford ,

19. Petesbrew 1st JULY (but 30th is still okay)
1. Thommo
20. Gulpa
3. davekate
28. Forkboy
6. redbeard
8. Stuster 1st July
21. Crozdog 1st July
9. DJR 1st July
14. Nifty
2. Josh


MHB's Shop in Newcastle( you guys know where it is )

10. Trent
15. goatherder
16. Stephen
27.Les the Weizguy
24. Shmick
12. Punter
11. Craig


----------



## Josh (21/6/07)

Working Sunday 1st, so I can only drop my beers off on the 30th or the morning of the 1st. But I won't be able to help with the sorting. Nor will I be able to take my case home on the 1st. 

Will have to pick up my case during the week following.


----------



## Gulpa (21/6/07)

Barra's In Arncliffe ,

4. Barramundi
25. Post Modern
7. shonky
23. Linz
17. Beerslayer
22. Homebrewworld
5. Slurpdog
26. brewer
18. Kabooby (I will get my cases to Slurpdog)
13. T.D. (already dropped off to Barra, but probably won't be able to make it to Pete's on the 1st, will pick them up at a later date if that's ok)

Direct To Petes Place in Carlingford ,

19. Petesbrew 1st JULY (but 30th is still okay)
1. Thommo
20. Gulpa 1st July
3. davekate
28. Forkboy
6. redbeard
8. Stuster 1st July
21. Crozdog 1st July
9. DJR 1st July
14. Nifty
2. Josh
MHB's Shop in Newcastle( you guys know where it is )

10. Trent
15. goatherder
16. Stephen
27.Les the Weizguy
24. Shmick
12. Punter
11. Craig


----------



## petesbrew (25/6/07)

Hi guys,

MHB can get here around 10am on sunday. What times good for everyone?
It'll be good if we can sort out a time by wednesday.

Again, if anyone needs to drop off cases/pick up at later dates that's fine. (I've managed to fight back the urge to drink Redbeards, so I must be doing alright  ).

Pete


----------



## Stuster (25/6/07)

10 is fine, but a little later is fine too. I don't really mind too much. I guess it's your place, so it can be your call if you want. What suits you, Pete?


----------



## petesbrew (25/6/07)

Stuster said:


> 10 is fine, but a little later is fine too. I don't really mind too much. I guess it's your place, so it can be your call if you want. What suits you, Pete?



Just looking forward to getting the swap out of the way now, Stu.  
I hate organising shit, but the reward makes it worth it :beerbang: 
Basically once all the cases turn up on the day we're all good to swap. 
Will stock the barfridge for the day in the off chance anyone gets thirsty.


----------



## Stuster (25/6/07)

petesbrew said:


> Will stock the barfridge for the day in the off chance anyone gets thirsty.



Surely no need for that, is there?  :lol: 

Glad you stuck your hand up. It's great you did. :super: I'm sure it'll work out pretty smoothly.


----------



## DJR (26/6/07)

10am sounds fine to me, see you all up there then. Hopefully we should be done and dusted pretty quickly


----------



## petesbrew (26/6/07)

*Sunday 1st july

10AM*


----------



## Barramundi (26/6/07)

the First it is then !!!


----------



## PostModern (27/6/07)

Barra's In Arncliffe ,

4. Barramundi
7. shonky
23. Linz
17. Beerslayer
22. Homebrewworld
5. Slurpdog
26. brewer
18. Kabooby (I will get my cases to Slurpdog)
13. T.D. (already dropped off to Barra, but probably won't be able to make it to Pete's on the 1st, will pick them up at a later date if that's ok)

Direct To Petes Place in Carlingford ,

19. Petesbrew 1st JULY (but 30th is still okay)
1. Thommo
20. Gulpa 1st July
3. davekate
28. Forkboy
6. redbeard
8. Stuster 1st July
21. Crozdog 1st July
9. DJR 1st July
14. Nifty
2. Josh
25. PostModern 1st July

MHB's Shop in Newcastle( you guys know where it is )

10. Trent
15. goatherder
16. Stephen
27.Les the Weizguy
24. Shmick
12. Punter
11. Craig


I'll be going to the swap at Pete's place. Turns out I'll be in Sydney on Sunday anyway, so I thought I'd pop in and say hello and help with the case mixing. So Barra, I won't be dropping in on you this week.


----------



## Barramundi (27/6/07)

no probs PoMo thanks for letting me know ...

as for the others that are droppin off at mine give me a call to let me know when your comin , im home most arvo's about 3.30 pm 

everyone else ill see ya at the swap ....


----------



## shonky (27/6/07)

1. Thommo - Blonde Ale - Nottingham - Maybe leave it a week. Will open a tester before the swap.
2. Josh - German Pilsner - WLP800 - drink 20/07 onwards.
3. davekate - Honey Pilsner - (K-97) - bottled 14/04/07 - drink in Aug/Sep
4. Barramundi - Robust Porter - US 56 - bottled 26/5/07
5. Slurpdog - Choccy Porter - US 56. Bottled 7/4/07 so yeah, it'll ready
6. redbeard - Pale Ale - us56 - ready but low carbonation  
7. shonky - IPA - Coopers PA yeast, low carb, vigourous pour recommended for head, 6.1%
8. Stuster - Biere de Garde - 1007 - bottled 4/6/07 - will need some time
9. DJR - Dusseldorf Altbier - WLP036 - ready to drink
10. Trent - Dry Stout (WY 1084)
11. Craig - Roggenbier WY 3068
12. Punter - Schwartzbier (WLP 833)
13. T.D. - Honey-Brown Lager (W34/70) - ready to drink
14. Nifty - Some sort of ESB (WLP002) - still in the fermentor, won't be ready for a while.
15. goatherder - Bock - Wyeast 2633
16. Stephen - Belhaven Export (Wyeast 1728 Scottish ale) Bottled 27 May 07
17. beer slayer - Oatmeal stout WLP004 Irish Ale Yeast
18. Kabooby - some beer i made with leftover yeast & old hops
19. Petesbrew - Dark Ale (S-04) - bottled 22nd April - ready to drink
20. Gulpa - American Amber (US 56) - bottled 27 May - ready to drink
21. Crozdog - Irish Red Ale (Wyeast 1084) - bottled 11 june I'd leave it till mid July onwards B4 opening
22. Homebrewworld- American Pale Ale (US56)- bottled 27th May
23. Linz - express beer western line
24. Shmick - Special Bitter (WLP002)
25. PoMo - Oatmeal Stout - White Labs WLP017 Whitbread Ale. Bottled 16/6/07. Mid July onwards should be nice.
26. Brewer - Irish Ale - WLP 004
27.Les the Weizguy - Gose (WLP380)
28. Forkboy - Chocolate Porter (WLP007) - ready to drink




Dropping off tonight at Barra's. Sorry for the lack of label but my brand-new labeller has broken after only printing 5 labels  . Ready now, but might soften a little given a month or two.



:beer: Thanks to all the case swappers and especially the organisers doing the running around, will drop off a few beers for those helping on Sun as unfortunately I can't make it.


Jon


----------



## PostModern (27/6/07)

1. Thommo - Blonde Ale - Nottingham - Maybe leave it a week. Will open a tester before the swap.
2. Josh - German Pilsner - WLP800 - drink 20/07 onwards.
3. davekate - Honey Pilsner - (K-97) - bottled 14/04/07 - drink in Aug/Sep
4. Barramundi - Robust Porter - US 56 - bottled 26/5/07
5. Slurpdog - Choccy Porter - US 56. Bottled 7/4/07 so yeah, it'll ready
6. redbeard - Pale Ale - us56 - ready but low carbonation sad.gif
7. shonky - IPA - Coopers PA yeast, low carb, vigourous pour recommended for head, 6.1%
8. Stuster - Biere de Garde - 1007 - bottled 4/6/07 - will need some time
9. DJR - Dusseldorf Altbier - WLP036 - ready to drink
10. Trent - Dry Stout (WY 1084)
11. Craig - Roggenbier WY 3068
12. Punter - Schwartzbier (WLP 833)
13. T.D. - Honey-Brown Lager (W34/70) - ready to drink
14. Nifty - Some sort of ESB (WLP002) - still in the fermentor, won't be ready for a while.
15. goatherder - Bock - Wyeast 2633
16. Stephen - Belhaven Export (Wyeast 1728 Scottish ale) Bottled 27 May 07
17. beer slayer - Oatmeal stout WLP004 Irish Ale Yeast
18. Kabooby - some beer i made with leftover yeast & old hops
19. Petesbrew - Dark Ale (S-04) - bottled 22nd April - ready to drink
20. Gulpa - American Amber (US 56) - bottled 27 May - ready to drink
21. Crozdog - Irish Red Ale (Wyeast 1084) - bottled 11 june I'd leave it till mid July onwards B4 opening
22. Homebrewworld- American Pale Ale (US56)- bottled 27th May
23. Linz - express beer western line
24. Shmick - Special Bitter (WLP002)
25. PoMo - Oatmeal Stout - White Labs WLP017 Whitbread Ale. Bottled late 6/07. Late July onwards should be nice.
26. Brewer - Irish Ale - WLP 004
27.Les the Weizguy - Gose (WLP380)
28. Forkboy - Chocolate Porter (WLP007) - ready to drink

Just adjusting my bottling date. Due to illness, I didn't bottle on the 16th as I expected. Will be bottling my batch sometime this week... it'll mean waiting a couple weeks before cracking it, I'm afraid.


----------



## goatherder (27/6/07)

1. Thommo - Blonde Ale - Nottingham - Maybe leave it a week. Will open a tester before the swap.
2. Josh - German Pilsner - WLP800 - drink 20/07 onwards.
3. davekate - Honey Pilsner - (K-97) - bottled 14/04/07 - drink in Aug/Sep
4. Barramundi - Robust Porter - US 56 - bottled 26/5/07
5. Slurpdog - Choccy Porter - US 56. Bottled 7/4/07 so yeah, it'll ready
6. redbeard - Pale Ale - us56 - ready but low carbonation sad.gif
7. shonky - IPA - Coopers PA yeast, low carb, vigourous pour recommended for head, 6.1%
8. Stuster - Biere de Garde - 1007 - bottled 4/6/07 - will need some time
9. DJR - Dusseldorf Altbier - WLP036 - ready to drink
10. Trent - Dry Stout (WY 1084)
11. Craig - Roggenbier WY 3068
12. Punter - Schwartzbier (WLP 833)
13. T.D. - Honey-Brown Lager (W34/70) - ready to drink
14. Nifty - Some sort of ESB (WLP002) - still in the fermentor, won't be ready for a while.
15. goatherder - Bock - Wyeast 2633 - Forced carbed but could use some clearing time.
16. Stephen - Belhaven Export (Wyeast 1728 Scottish ale) Bottled 27 May 07
17. beer slayer - Oatmeal stout WLP004 Irish Ale Yeast
18. Kabooby - some beer i made with leftover yeast & old hops
19. Petesbrew - Dark Ale (S-04) - bottled 22nd April - ready to drink
20. Gulpa - American Amber (US 56) - bottled 27 May - ready to drink
21. Crozdog - Irish Red Ale (Wyeast 1084) - bottled 11 june I'd leave it till mid July onwards B4 opening
22. Homebrewworld- American Pale Ale (US56)- bottled 27th May
23. Linz - express beer western line
24. Shmick - Special Bitter (WLP002)
25. PoMo - Oatmeal Stout - White Labs WLP017 Whitbread Ale. Bottled late 6/07. Late July onwards should be nice.
26. Brewer - Irish Ale - WLP 004
27.Les the Weizguy - Gose (WLP380)
28. Forkboy - Chocolate Porter (WLP007) - ready to drink


----------



## Slurpdog (27/6/07)

petesbrew said:


> *Sunday 1st july
> 
> 10AM*



Lock it in Eddie!!!!!
I'll be there a little after 10.00. I'm a morning person and so let SWMBO sleep in a little on Sun morn's. It earns me a little leverage in other areas,  
I'll be swinging by with all the cases currently at Barra's, as well as mine and Kabboby's. 

BTW Kabboby, where are your cases?

Slurpy Dawg.


----------



## kabooby (27/6/07)

Slurpdog said:


> BTW Kabboby, where are your cases?



I will drop them off tomorrow afternoon with a courtesy choc porter for looking after my cases. 

Didnt get a chance to do any labels for mine so they will just be marked with 18 on the lid.

Kabooby


----------



## Trent (27/6/07)

1. Thommo - Blonde Ale - Nottingham - Maybe leave it a week. Will open a tester before the swap.
2. Josh - German Pilsner - WLP800 - drink 20/07 onwards.
3. davekate - Honey Pilsner - (K-97) - bottled 14/04/07 - drink in Aug/Sep
4. Barramundi - Robust Porter - US 56 - bottled 26/5/07
5. Slurpdog - Choccy Porter - US 56. Bottled 7/4/07 so yeah, it'll ready
6. redbeard - Pale Ale - us56 - ready but low carbonation sad.gif
7. shonky - IPA - Coopers PA yeast, low carb, vigourous pour recommended for head, 6.1%
8. Stuster - Biere de Garde - 1007 - bottled 4/6/07 - will need some time
9. DJR - Dusseldorf Altbier - WLP036 - ready to drink
10. Trent - Dry Stout (WY 1084) - Ready to drink, has some smoky phenols, but is certainly dry.
11. Craig - Roggenbier WY 3068
12. Punter - Schwartzbier (WLP 833)
13. T.D. - Honey-Brown Lager (W34/70) - ready to drink
14. Nifty - Some sort of ESB (WLP002) - still in the fermentor, won't be ready for a while.
15. goatherder - Bock - Wyeast 2633 - Forced carbed but could use some clearing time.
16. Stephen - Belhaven Export (Wyeast 1728 Scottish ale) Bottled 27 May 07
17. beer slayer - Oatmeal stout WLP004 Irish Ale Yeast
18. Kabooby - some beer i made with leftover yeast & old hops
19. Petesbrew - Dark Ale (S-04) - bottled 22nd April - ready to drink
20. Gulpa - American Amber (US 56) - bottled 27 May - ready to drink
21. Crozdog - Irish Red Ale (Wyeast 1084) - bottled 11 june I'd leave it till mid July onwards B4 opening
22. Homebrewworld- American Pale Ale (US56)- bottled 27th May
23. Linz - express beer western line
24. Shmick - Special Bitter (WLP002)
25. PoMo - Oatmeal Stout - White Labs WLP017 Whitbread Ale. Bottled late 6/07. Late July onwards should be nice.
26. Brewer - Irish Ale - WLP 004
27.Les the Weizguy - Gose (WLP380)
28. Forkboy - Chocolate Porter (WLP007) - ready to drink


----------



## petesbrew (28/6/07)

Kabooby12 said:


> I will drop them off tomorrow afternoon with a courtesy choc porter for looking after my cases.
> 
> Didnt get a chance to do any labels for mine so they will just be marked with 18 on the lid.
> 
> Kabooby



No worries Kabooby, 18 will do just fine.

This is going well so far. Almost all brewer's cases are accounted for.
I'm looking forward to Sunday arvo/night, cracking open the first longneck over dinner (and capturing the oh-so-precious yeasties at the bottom!  

Pete


----------



## Thommo (28/6/07)

1. Thommo - Blonde Ale - Nottingham - Leave it two to three weeks.
2. Josh - German Pilsner - WLP800 - drink 20/07 onwards.
3. davekate - Honey Pilsner - (K-97) - bottled 14/04/07 - drink in Aug/Sep
4. Barramundi - Robust Porter - US 56 - bottled 26/5/07
5. Slurpdog - Choccy Porter - US 56. Bottled 7/4/07 so yeah, it'll ready
6. redbeard - Pale Ale - us56 - ready but low carbonation sad.gif
7. shonky - IPA - Coopers PA yeast, low carb, vigourous pour recommended for head, 6.1%
8. Stuster - Biere de Garde - 1007 - bottled 4/6/07 - will need some time
9. DJR - Dusseldorf Altbier - WLP036 - ready to drink
10. Trent - Dry Stout (WY 1084) - Ready to drink, has some smoky phenols, but is certainly dry.
11. Craig - Roggenbier WY 3068
12. Punter - Schwartzbier (WLP 833)
13. T.D. - Honey-Brown Lager (W34/70) - ready to drink
14. Nifty - Some sort of ESB (WLP002) - still in the fermentor, won't be ready for a while.
15. goatherder - Bock - Wyeast 2633 - Forced carbed but could use some clearing time.
16. Stephen - Belhaven Export (Wyeast 1728 Scottish ale) Bottled 27 May 07
17. beer slayer - Oatmeal stout WLP004 Irish Ale Yeast
18. Kabooby - some beer i made with leftover yeast & old hops
19. Petesbrew - Dark Ale (S-04) - bottled 22nd April - ready to drink
20. Gulpa - American Amber (US 56) - bottled 27 May - ready to drink
21. Crozdog - Irish Red Ale (Wyeast 1084) - bottled 11 june I'd leave it till mid July onwards B4 opening
22. Homebrewworld- American Pale Ale (US56)- bottled 27th May
23. Linz - express beer western line
24. Shmick - Special Bitter (WLP002)
25. PoMo - Oatmeal Stout - White Labs WLP017 Whitbread Ale. Bottled late 6/07. Late July onwards should be nice.
26. Brewer - Irish Ale - WLP 004
27.Les the Weizguy - Gose (WLP380)
28. Forkboy - Chocolate Porter (WLP007) - ready to drink

Just editing my drinking details. I also managed to bottle later than expected, but I will open a tester and post back here to let everyone know when it is ready.

See you Sunday.


----------



## kabooby (28/6/07)

Cases droped of at Slurpdog's.

At least I hope it was Slurpdog's :unsure: If not someone has just scored some free beer.

Kabooby


----------



## SJW (28/6/07)

How do I get my name down for the X-mas in December NSW swap?


----------



## Trent (28/6/07)

Steve
All you do is wait until it is announced by whoever cares to organise it (will probably be anounced in aug or sept) and then be very quick about getting your name up! Simple as that.
Hope to see ya in the december case
Trent


----------



## Linz (29/6/07)

1. Thommo - Blonde Ale - Nottingham - Leave it two to three weeks.
2. Josh - German Pilsner - WLP800 - drink 20/07 onwards.
3. davekate - Honey Pilsner - (K-97) - bottled 14/04/07 - drink in Aug/Sep
4. Barramundi - Robust Porter - US 56 - bottled 26/5/07
5. Slurpdog - Choccy Porter - US 56. Bottled 7/4/07 so yeah, it'll ready
6. redbeard - Pale Ale - us56 - ready but low carbonation sad.gif
7. shonky - IPA - Coopers PA yeast, low carb, vigourous pour recommended for head, 6.1%
8. Stuster - Biere de Garde - 1007 - bottled 4/6/07 - will need some time
9. DJR - Dusseldorf Altbier - WLP036 - ready to drink
10. Trent - Dry Stout (WY 1084) - Ready to drink, has some smoky phenols, but is certainly dry.
11. Craig - Roggenbier WY 3068
12. Punter - Schwartzbier (WLP 833)
13. T.D. - Honey-Brown Lager (W34/70) - ready to drink
14. Nifty - Some sort of ESB (WLP002) - still in the fermentor, won't be ready for a while.
15. goatherder - Bock - Wyeast 2633 - Forced carbed but could use some clearing time.
16. Stephen - Belhaven Export (Wyeast 1728 Scottish ale) Bottled 27 May 07
17. beer slayer - Oatmeal stout WLP004 Irish Ale Yeast
18. Kabooby - some beer i made with leftover yeast & old hops
19. Petesbrew - Dark Ale (S-04) - bottled 22nd April - ready to drink
20. Gulpa - American Amber (US 56) - bottled 27 May - ready to drink
21. Crozdog - Irish Red Ale (Wyeast 1084) - bottled 11 june I'd leave it till mid July onwards B4 opening
22. Homebrewworld- American Pale Ale (US56)- bottled 27th May
23. Linz - express beer western line As per post 78 + first gen WL004
24. Shmick - Special Bitter (WLP002)
25. PoMo - Oatmeal Stout - White Labs WLP017 Whitbread Ale. Bottled late 6/07. Late July onwards should be nice.
26. Brewer - Irish Ale - WLP 004
27.Les the Weizguy - Gose (WLP380)
28. Forkboy - Chocolate Porter (WLP007) - ready to drink


----------



## 3GumsBrewing (29/6/07)

Guys,

I can't be arsed reading through 27 pages again. :blink: 
Was it mentioned anywhere if we are doing info labels or stickers outlining the style, OG, FG, alc % etc etc etc?
Or can we just post the details here and people can refer back to this post when cracking open a new bottle?

Beers
DK


----------



## Linz (29/6/07)

Mine didnt.....if anyone wants to know they can PM me.....if I can find the notes..


----------



## 3GumsBrewing (29/6/07)

Linz said:


> Mine didnt.....if anyone wants to know they can PM me.....if I can find the notes..



Good to hear, I was going to do proper lables then got distracted. Now I have run out of time!


----------



## PostModern (29/6/07)

Your number on the lids is essential.


----------



## Linz (29/6/07)

There is a label on it, but no details


----------



## Barramundi (29/6/07)

have most of the beers at my place that are supposed to be there now, a couple comin tomorrow morning , and i think thats about the lot ! if anyone else needs to drop case at my place gimme a call on 0419 523 680 , i dont have the net at home as after this arvo i probably wont be online again before the swap....


----------



## Slurpdog (29/6/07)

I've got the work van sitting outside my house and will pick up all the cases at Barra's house on Sunday morn.
I'm aiming to be at Pete's place by 10.30.
Catch ya's then.


----------



## PostModern (29/6/07)

Slurpdog said:


> I've got the work van sitting outside my house and will pick up all the cases at Barra's house on Sunday morn.
> I'm aiming to be at Pete's place by 10.30.
> Catch ya's then.



10:30 :huh: I thought we was starting at 10? I'm helping my sister move house near Liverpool and time will be of the essence for me. As much as I'd love to hang about and chat a bit, the sooner we start the mixing, the better for me... hope I'm not being rude...

If it's going to be 10:30 at the earliest, that's cool, too, I'll just leave the exciting packing activity at Liverpool a bit later.


----------



## petesbrew (29/6/07)

No worries, PoMo. We'll try to get it done ASAP. A lot of guys have things on they have to get to.

Anyone, Just let me know if you need address details. If you need to pick up cases at a later date, thats fine, we'll sort things out.
Pete


----------



## Slurpdog (29/6/07)

PostModern said:


> 10:30 :huh: I thought we was starting at 10? I'm helping my sister move house near Liverpool and time will be of the essence for me. As much as I'd love to hang about and chat a bit, the sooner we start the mixing, the better for me... hope I'm not being rude...
> 
> If it's going to be 10:30 at the earliest, that's cool, too, I'll just leave the exciting packing activity at Liverpool a bit later.



I like to give the missus a bit of a sleep in on Sun morn's just for the brownie points but I think I can sneek away a little bit earlier when there's 2 cases of all grain goodness to be swapped and taken home.
Besides, I can call in on Motorex on the way home at Homebush to see some of my Harley customers.


----------



## PostModern (29/6/07)

Slurpdog said:


> I like to give the missus a bit of a sleep in on Sun morn's just for the brownie points but I think I can sneek away a little bit earlier when there's 2 cases of all grain goodness to be swapped and taken home.
> Besides, I can call in on Motorex on the way home at Homebush to see some of my Harley customers.



No worries. I forget what a sleep-in is. We have three boys aged 5, 8 and 10! 7am is a gooooood sleep in for me  So 10(ish), then?


----------



## Slurpdog (29/6/07)

PostModern said:


> No worries. I forget what a sleep-in is. We have three boys aged 5, 8 and 10! 7am is a gooooood sleep in for me  So 10(ish), then?



I've got 2 boys aged 5 and 7, and lucky for my missus, I'm an early riser.
She likes a beer as well and so if she want's to taste some of the brews coming our way then she'll just have to get up a half hour earlier!


----------



## kabooby (29/6/07)

Hey Slurpdog 

I am assuming you got my cases OK


Kabooby


----------



## Slurpdog (29/6/07)

Kabooby12 said:


> Hey Slurpdog
> 
> I am assuming you got my cases OK
> Kabooby



All good Kabooby. Thanks for the extra.


----------



## Weizguy (30/6/07)

I decided to see my supplier for some freshly emptied 800 ml bottles, as I wasn't keen to see (nor clean) the bottles which were inundated with filthy flood water under my house. I'm sure you guys/gals/gender neutral brewers appreciate that little effort.

Anyway, I cleaned and sanitised the bottles this arvo, and am about to bottle the Gose.
The tap sample appears to me to be a balanced mix of salt, sourness, wheat and coriander, but BOY is it cloudy. Maybe it's the wheat, or the overnight mash, or maybe the Hefeweizen IV yeast (is WLP380 noted for it's cloudiness?).

Anyway, just close your eyes when drinking it, or you could let it settle a while.
As I'm just about to bottle it, you'll have to leave it for a few weeks before it's carbonated, and then I'd recommend a couple of weeks in the fridge.

I'll bottle one in a PET bottle, to allow me to test it for carbonation (...the squeeze test).

I'll drop the beer to MHB tomorrow and avail myself of the Keith celebration beers/food.

I have 2 X 500ml bottles of Saison to go with the cases. Perhaps one for MHB and one for the host. Whaddya reckon, Pete?

* edit - BTW, the Gose is 4.2% alc, and the Saison is 7.9%

Seth out  
(Burning the midnight oil)


----------



## petesbrew (30/6/07)

Cheers Les! Looking forward to trying a Saison.  
I think I may have tried Doc's Saison at a pizza night a few months back, but my memory's a bit hazy

Looking forward to the swap guys. Will be on & off line a bit till then, so if you need me give me a call.
if not, pm someone who's coming and they should have my mobile.

Pete :beer:


----------



## T.D. (30/6/07)

G'day all,

Well, as I mentioned earlier, I won't be able to make it tomorrow for the pickup. As I won't be there do do it in person, I'll say a big thanks now to Barra, Pete and everybody else involved in the logistics. :beer: 

I'll try to organise a time in the next week when I can grab my cases, either from Pete or Barra, depending on who ends up with them!

Cheers guys


----------



## PostModern (30/6/07)

Just bottled my Oatmeal Stout. Talk about last minute 
It'd be a very good idea to leave bottle 25 somewhere warm for the next couple weeks!

EDIT: I'm including a (very small) present with every bottle, even tho it's the wrong end of the year. Cheers!


----------



## Weizguy (1/7/07)

PostModern said:


> <expurgate>
> It'd be a very good idea to leave bottle 25 somewhere warm for the next couple weeks!
> </expurgate>


Same for mine, which has no labelling apart from the number 27 on the Coopers bottle caps. 

I just bottled in Friday night, to cut it fine.
I will advise when the carbonation is sufficient. In fact, I can feel a little pressure in the PET-bottled sample already. As it's a wheat beer, it will be fine, IMHO, to drink as soon as the carbonation is there.

Be advised that the brew is very milky. Did I say very? The appearance does not affect the flavour at the moment, and I don't expect it to in the future.
I hope no-one's allergic to gelatine, as I used some commercial finings to try and clear the beer. No dice, no difference. So the situation remains that you're stuck with a hefe-Gose :lol: .

Looking forward to all the ready to drink beer, even though I have a few Kozel (dark) Cerny's to empty, and some Cascade (Tassie) Stouts. Maybe I'll use the commercial beer as "gappers".

Beerz & more Beerz
Seth


----------



## Stuster (1/7/07)

Swap all done.  

Now which one to start with. :beerbang: 

My beers will take some time to carbonate and mature. I guess it's not called Biere de Garde (storing beer) for nothing. I'll keep you informed as I have a few extras I can crack every once in a while, but probably August or so would be good.

Don't know what the present was, PoMo, but I haven't got one.






1. Thommo - Blonde Ale - Nottingham - Leave it two to three weeks.
2. Josh - German Pilsner - WLP800 - drink 20/07 onwards.
3. davekate - Honey Pilsner - (K-97) - bottled 14/04/07 - drink in Aug/Sep
4. Barramundi - Robust Porter - US 56 - bottled 26/5/07
5. Slurpdog - Choccy Porter - US 56. Bottled 7/4/07 so yeah, it'll ready
6. redbeard - Pale Ale - us56 - ready but low carbonation sad.gif
7. shonky - IPA - Coopers PA yeast, low carb, vigourous pour recommended for head, 6.1%
8. Stuster - Biere de Garde - 1007 - bottled 4/6/07 - August or later
9. DJR - Dusseldorf Altbier - WLP036 - ready to drink
10. Trent - Dry Stout (WY 1084) - Ready to drink, has some smoky phenols, but is certainly dry.
11. Craig - Roggenbier WY 3068
12. Punter - Schwartzbier (WLP 833)
13. T.D. - Honey-Brown Lager (W34/70) - ready to drink
14. Nifty - Some sort of ESB (WLP002) - still in the fermentor, won't be ready for a while.
15. goatherder - Bock - Wyeast 2633 - Forced carbed but could use some clearing time.
16. Stephen - Belhaven Export (Wyeast 1728 Scottish ale) Bottled 27 May 07
17. beer slayer - Oatmeal stout WLP004 Irish Ale Yeast
18. Kabooby - some beer i made with leftover yeast & old hops
19. Petesbrew - Dark Ale (S-04) - bottled 22nd April - ready to drink
20. Gulpa - American Amber (US 56) - bottled 27 May - ready to drink
21. Crozdog - Irish Red Ale (Wyeast 1084) - bottled 11 june I'd leave it till mid July onwards B4 opening
22. Homebrewworld- American Pale Ale (US56)- bottled 27th May
23. Linz - express beer western line As per post 78 + first gen WL004
24. Shmick - Special Bitter (WLP002)
25. PoMo - Oatmeal Stout - White Labs WLP017 Whitbread Ale. Bottled late 6/07. Late July onwards should be nice.
26. Brewer - Irish Ale - WLP 004
27.Les the Weizguy - Gose (WLP380) - in a few weeks?
28. Forkboy - Chocolate Porter (WLP007) - ready to drink


----------



## Barramundi (1/7/07)

well done to those involved in the swap, everything went along remarkably well , thanks to slurpdog for getting the cases from my place to petes and back , thanks to pete for the venue and to all those that turned out for the sort ... 

as for PoMo's present we discovered a box full of bottle openers when most people had left , they are all still at petes place , perhaps for the xmas swap ....

cases that are at my place to be collected are ....

Brewer
Shonky 
Home Brew World
Beer Slayer 
T.D.

Linz your cases went with Slurpdog for you to collect from there as did Kabooby's

now which one gets the refridgeration treatment first ....mmmm


----------



## Slurpdog (1/7/07)

Good to finally meet a lot of the guy's that frequent the site.
Still have to make one of those brew days yet, but I'll get there eventually.

Very much looking forward to trying beer styles that I've never had before and thanks to Barra for the samples before I left for home.

Thanks again Pete for hosting the swap and I'm sure we'll all catch up again at some stage.

Linz/Kabooby, both you're cases are here at my place and you can grab them anytime that's convenient.

Cheers
Slurpdog

Now I've just got to remember to keep, and post the tasting notes.


----------



## ForkBoy (1/7/07)

It was nice to meet everyone, and sample a couple of brews. Too bad I had to bail so soon, but I had to shoot through to a family thing.

Thanks to Pete and everyone else who helped with the logisitics of it all - it all went very smoothly!

A quick note on my batch (#28) - I only had enough to make up 27 bottles of the chocolate porter, so someone scored an IPA (noted on the lid).

A quick question - how to provide feedback? 

Perhaps if you want feedback start a new topic "NSW July swap # XX feedback" or something like that? or do people just PM or reply in this thread?


----------



## Weizguy (1/7/07)

Someone usually kicks off a NSW Xmas in July - Consumption thread.

see this link for the 2006 thread.

Recipes go into the Recipes section, please

Seth


----------



## PostModern (1/7/07)

Stuster said:


> Don't know what the present was, PoMo, but I haven't got one.



Damn! I forgot to distribute them.  Petesbrew, you might have found a cardboard box full of plastic twist-top openers on your table. Them was the presents... of whatever use they might be. :unsure: 
EDIT: Barra, yeah, that's them... (where's the slap-forehead emoticon?)

It was cool to see all the beers get sorted and so swapped so quickly and neatly.

Thanks heaps to Pete for hosting the swap and to everyone who contributed and assisted in bringing this thing together. 

I think I might be sampling one tonight. But which?


----------



## kabooby (1/7/07)

Thanks for everyone that was involved in the swap today for those who could not make it.

Slurpdog I will PM you during the week and organise a pickup time

I have added the details of my brew and got ridd of redbeards naughtiness 

Kabooby  


1. Thommo - Blonde Ale - Nottingham - Leave it two to three weeks.
2. Josh - German Pilsner - WLP800 - drink 20/07 onwards.
3. davekate - Honey Pilsner - (K-97) - bottled 14/04/07 - drink in Aug/Sep
4. Barramundi - Robust Porter - US 56 - bottled 26/5/07
5. Slurpdog - Choccy Porter - US 56. Bottled 7/4/07 so yeah, it'll ready
6. redbeard - Pale Ale - us56 - ready but low carbonation sad.gif
7. shonky - IPA - Coopers PA yeast, low carb, vigourous pour recommended for head, 6.1%
8. Stuster - Biere de Garde - 1007 - bottled 4/6/07 - August or later
9. DJR - Dusseldorf Altbier - WLP036 - ready to drink
10. Trent - Dry Stout (WY 1084) - Ready to drink, has some smoky phenols, but is certainly dry.
11. Craig - Roggenbier WY 3068
12. Punter - Schwartzbier (WLP 833)
13. T.D. - Honey-Brown Lager (W34/70) - ready to drink
14. Nifty - Some sort of ESB (WLP002) - still in the fermentor, won't be ready for a while.
15. goatherder - Bock - Wyeast 2633 - Forced carbed but could use some clearing time.
16. Stephen - Belhaven Export (Wyeast 1728 Scottish ale) Bottled 27 May 07
17. beer slayer - Oatmeal stout WLP004 Irish Ale Yeast
18. Kabooby - Vienna lager (saflager S23) Bottled 17/6/07. Will prob need another few weeks to carb
19. Petesbrew - Dark Ale (S-04) - bottled 22nd April - ready to drink
20. Gulpa - American Amber (US 56) - bottled 27 May - ready to drink
21. Crozdog - Irish Red Ale (Wyeast 1084) - bottled 11 june I'd leave it till mid July onwards B4 opening
22. Homebrewworld- American Pale Ale (US56)- bottled 27th May
23. Linz - express beer western line As per post 78 + first gen WL004
24. Shmick - Special Bitter (WLP002)
25. PoMo - Oatmeal Stout - White Labs WLP017 Whitbread Ale. Bottled late 6/07. Late July onwards should be nice.
26. Brewer - Irish Ale - WLP 004
27.Les the Weizguy - Gose (WLP380) - in a few weeks?
28. Forkboy - Chocolate Porter (WLP007) - ready to drink


----------



## Slurpdog (1/7/07)

Kabooby12 said:


> Thanks for everyone that was involved in the swap today for those who could not make it.
> 
> Slurpdog I will PM you during the week and organise a pickup time
> 
> ...



Don't leave it too long Kabooby, I'm getting mighty thristy!!!!! :chug:


----------



## Weizguy (1/7/07)

If Pete was keen, he'd have the bonus Saison half-finished by now..

As for me, I'm testing a 6.8% blackberry dark ale tonight, made with German ale yeast in Sept '00.
Yummmmm...

Seth


----------



## Stuster (1/7/07)

Les the Weizguy said:


> As for me, I'm testing a 6.8% blackberry dark ale tonight, made with German ale yeast in Sept '07.
> Yummmmm...



Back from the future, with beer. :unsure: :beer:


----------



## craig maher (1/7/07)

1. Thommo - Blonde Ale - Nottingham - Leave it two to three weeks.
2. Josh - German Pilsner - WLP800 - drink 20/07 onwards.
3. davekate - Honey Pilsner - (K-97) - bottled 14/04/07 - drink in Aug/Sep
4. Barramundi - Robust Porter - US 56 - bottled 26/5/07
5. Slurpdog - Choccy Porter - US 56. Bottled 7/4/07 so yeah, it'll ready
6. redbeard - Pale Ale - us56 - ready but low carbonation sad.gif
7. shonky - IPA - Coopers PA yeast, low carb, vigourous pour recommended for head, 6.1%
8. Stuster - Biere de Garde - 1007 - bottled 4/6/07 - August or later
9. DJR - Dusseldorf Altbier - WLP036 - ready to drink
10. Trent - Dry Stout (WY 1084) - Ready to drink, has some smoky phenols, but is certainly dry.
11. Craig - Roggenbier WY 3068 - bottled 13/06/2007 - ready to drink
12. Punter - Schwartzbier (WLP 833)
13. T.D. - Honey-Brown Lager (W34/70) - ready to drink
14. Nifty - Some sort of ESB (WLP002) - still in the fermentor, won't be ready for a while.
15. goatherder - Bock - Wyeast 2633 - Forced carbed but could use some clearing time.
16. Stephen - Belhaven Export (Wyeast 1728 Scottish ale) Bottled 27 May 07
17. beer slayer - Oatmeal stout WLP004 Irish Ale Yeast
18. Kabooby - Vienna lager (saflager S23) Bottled 17/6/07. Will prob need another few weeks to carb
19. Petesbrew - Dark Ale (S-04) - bottled 22nd April - ready to drink
20. Gulpa - American Amber (US 56) - bottled 27 May - ready to drink
21. Crozdog - Irish Red Ale (Wyeast 1084) - bottled 11 june I'd leave it till mid July onwards B4 opening
22. Homebrewworld- American Pale Ale (US56)- bottled 27th May
23. Linz - express beer western line As per post 78 + first gen WL004
24. Shmick - Special Bitter (WLP002)
25. PoMo - Oatmeal Stout - White Labs WLP017 Whitbread Ale. Bottled late 6/07. Late July onwards should be nice.
26. Brewer - Irish Ale - WLP 004
27.Les the Weizguy - Gose (WLP380) - in a few weeks?
28. Forkboy - Chocolate Porter (WLP007) - ready to drink

Updated bottling and drinking status.
Tried a 500 ml bottle tonight to test carbonation - all good :beer: 

Cheers,

Craig

Edit - Spelling


----------



## Weizguy (1/7/07)

Come on , Stu. You know I was thinking - 7 yrs old.

You know it's my turn to humiliate you next. :lol: 

Post edited. Thanks 4 the tip!


----------



## petesbrew (2/7/07)

Hi guys,
It was great to meet up yesterday morning. The swap went pretty well, and the beers sampled were top stuff indeed.

Thanks heaps for all the complimentary bottles too, and a big thanks to Mark for the LCPA kit. I'll be making that for Lily's 1st birthday brew asap.

As for the bottle openers (2 each). I'll try to get them out to everyone. If I can get them to one of the ISB guys, that takes care of a lot, and then I'll somehow send a bunch up to MHB for the newcastle boys (probably posting them is easiest).

Looking forward to getting stuck into them!
Pete

Ps. If Barra, or anyone involved works in town, perhaps we can meet up so I can pass on the bottle openers.
I'd rather get them to you, rather than wait till the xmas one.


----------



## T.D. (2/7/07)

Barramundi said:


> cases that are at my place to be collected are ....
> 
> Brewer
> Shonky
> ...



Thanks Barra, I'll organise a time during the week to grab them if that suits you. Let me know what your movements are and how and when it will be best done. :beer:


----------



## redbeard (2/7/07)

petesbrew said:


> As for the bottle openers (2 each). I'll try to get them out to everyone.
> 
> Ps. If Barra, or anyone involved works in town, perhaps we can meet up so I can pass on the bottle openers.
> I'd rather get them to you, rather than wait till the xmas one.



I work in Pyrmont, so could meet in the cbd ...


----------



## petesbrew (2/7/07)

redbeard said:


> I work in Pyrmont, so could meet in the cbd ...


PM Sent.


----------



## PostModern (2/7/07)

Don't go to lots of trouble over those openers. Most of us have strong enough fingers to open a twisty cap and they're useless for a crownseal. They're a left over commercial sample of a product that never hit the market... I wonder why? But I suppose they're a not totally useless thing to have in the kitchen second drawer along with the icing pipes, wonder slicers and egg rings.


----------



## petesbrew (2/7/07)

PostModern said:


> Don't go to lots of trouble over those openers. Most of us have strong enough fingers to open a twisty cap and they're useless for a crownseal. They're a left over commercial sample of a product that never hit the market... I wonder why? But I suppose they're a not totally useless thing to have in the kitchen second drawer along with the icing pipes, wonder slicers and egg rings.



No worries Pomo, will try mine out on a crownie anyway, till it breaks. jsut in case. 
I don't need 60 of these sitting next to my icing pipes, wonder slicers and egg rings.


----------



## Punter (3/7/07)

Just picked up my crates from MHB.
Must say a big thanks to everyone who participated, organized and 
sorted crates for this swap.
and an even bigger thanks to petesbrew for being the swap point
and MHB for going out of his way to take the Newy guys crates down 
and bringing them back (even though he's not in the swap).
Have printed the list and stuck it on the fridge, and put the
"ready to drink" ones in to chill.
Cant wait to get stuck in :beerbang: 
Cheers guys.


----------



## stephen (3/7/07)

I made a bit of a mistake when I bottled - I just did my normal numbering instead of what was requested; ie I should have a '16' on the lid instead of '100' and 'BELH'. The 100 is the number of brews I've doen in Newcastle, not the numbaer of all grain. BELH - Belhaven.

Regards and pleasant drinking

Stephen


----------



## Weizguy (3/7/07)

stephen said:


> I made a bit of a mistake when I bottled - I just did my normal numbering instead of what was requested; ie I should have a '16' on the lid instead of '100' and 'BELH'. The 100 is the number of brews I've doen in Newcastle, not the numbaer of all grain. BELH - Belhaven.
> 
> Regards and pleasant drinking
> 
> Stephen


Is that a product recall?


----------



## stephen (3/7/07)

Les the Weizguy said:


> Is that a product recall?


There will be no product recall!!! It's only the packaging that is erroneous - the contents are still my version of Belhaven Scottish Ale!!!

Kindest Regards

Stephen


----------



## Slurpdog (3/7/07)

stephen said:


> There will be no product recall!!! It's only the packaging that is erroneous - the contents are still my version of Belhaven Scottish Ale!!!
> 
> Kindest Regards
> 
> Stephen



I won't be sending any of mine back!
Better print off that list too.


----------

